# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  ** Baseline's Transformation - Everything Included **

## baseline_9

Ok guys, before people start aying im breaking the rules I have already had this ok'd by the guy who came up with the idea of this whole challenge


This thread is going to be a day by day log, it is going to include everything that I do, everything that I eat, how I feel, when I sleep, im going to be completly up front and log exactly what im doing

OK lets get started!

----------


## baseline_9

03.01.11

Weight - 193 Lbs
Height - 5' 7.5"


Diet 

08.00 - 100g Oats, 2 while eggs, 1 cup egg whites

11.00 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO

14.00 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO

17.00 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO, 100g Oats

INTRA WORKOUT 40g Dextrose, 15g BCAA's

20.00 - 60g Whey, 100g Oats

21.30 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO



Training

Legs and Calves

5 min warm up on Bike + 3 Light sets of leg ext

Leg press - 4 plates x 30, 6 plates x 20, 8 plates x 15, 10 plates x 12, 12 plates x 10, then one big drop set all the way back down to 6 plates (2 plates at a time)

Hack Squats - 2 plates x 12 reps x 2 sets

Lying Leg Curls - 20 kg x 20, 30 x 15, 40 x 10, 50 x 8, then one big drop set

Dumbell SLDL - 30kg x 12reps x 2 sets

Seated Calf Raise - 20kg x 20, 40 x 15, 60 x 8, then one big drop set

Donkey Raise Machine - 80kg x 15, 100 x 12

----------


## Matt

Good luck mate...

Good solid foundation to begin with....

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Good luck !
My legs ache from reading .

----------


## baseline_9

04.01.10

Wake up at 09.50 (no work)

09.50 - 30g Whey

30 Mins Low Intensity Cardio (Spin Bike), heart rate around 150 which im happy with

10.30 - 1 cup egg whites, 1 cup oats (100g), 5 blue berrys, lemon juce, (made a pancake)

13.00 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO

15.30 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO

17.30 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO, 1 cup oats (in form of my oat biscuits that I have made)

INTRA WORKOUT 40g Dextrose, 10g BCAA's

Cardio is PWO and i drink andother 5g of BCAA's during this

PWO - 1 cup egg whites, 100g oats

22.40 - 8 oz chicken breast, salad, 10ml GNO



Training

Chest and Tris

5 min warm up on bike

DB Bench - 17.5kg x 20, 25 x 12, 32.5 x 8, 50 x 3+1 Forced, 40 x 8, 35 x 10 into a dop set with 25kg

Incline hammer Press - 25 kg a side x 15, 30 x 12, 35 x 8, I added some partials onto the end of my last set at the top of the movement

Floor Flys - 12.5 x 20, 15 x 14, 17.5 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns - 20 kg x 15, 25 x 12, 30 x 8, 35 x 6 with cheat reps at the end and a drop to 25 kg

CGBP - 60 kg x 12, 80 x 6, 60 x 10 (not sure on the reps here)

Machine Dips - 56kg x 15, 62 x 10, 62 x 8


PWO cardio - Intervals, 3 mins low/ medium intensity, 1 min all out

Did this for a total of 30 mins, 10 mins rowing, 10 mins Recumbent Bike, 10 mins stationary Bike

----------


## baseline_9

04.01.11

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## baseline_9

Im feeling good, my carbs have dropped drastically but I still feel ok ATM

Currently Aiming for 300g Protein, 220g Carbs, 60g Fat

No work tommorow so will get up at 09.30 and do 30 mins of cardio

----------


## baseline_9

This is my little beauty that I managed to get for £100!

She is going to be my best friend for the next 12 weeks, but a rite pain in the arse, literally

Rite next to my pic of the one and only Yates

----------


## tbody66

Base, you do have a solid starting point, you lean out and you will be impressive, no matter where you place in the contest. I wish you the very best and have faith in your ability and desire to achieve amazing results in the next 12 weeks.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base, you do have a solid starting point, you lean out and you will be impressive, no matter where you place in the contest. I wish you the very best and have faith in your ability and desire to achieve amazing results in the next 12 weeks.


Thanks for the support TB

This is going to be a big learning curve for me

Im going to be putting everything I know into practice


Hopefully people can see my progress and at the same time see what im doing

----------


## baseline_9

> Good luck mate...
> 
> Good solid foundation to begin with....


Thanks for the support Matt

----------


## baseline_9

> Good luck !
> My legs ache from reading .


LOL 

Yeh mine are hurting today

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good luck Baseline! and this is a great idea.

----------


## baseline_9

> Good luck Baseline! and this is a great idea.


Thanks Slim

----------


## gettingthere

Good luck baseline, once you lean out you are going to look great!! i think we are aiming for the same type of results here, i wish you the best

----------


## baseline_9

Ok so...

This is my whole routine

*Taining*


Mon - Legs and calves in evening

Tue - LIL (Low Intensity Cardio) for 30 mins fasted (1 scoop of whey), chest and tri's, Interval Training PWO for 30 mins

Wed - LIL (Low Intensity Cardio) for 30 mins fasted (1 scoop of whey), LIC again for another 30 mins in evening

Thu - LIL (Low Intensity Cardio) for 30 mins fasted (1 scoop of whey), back and abs, Interval Training PWO for 30 mins

Fri - LIL (Low Intensity Cardio) for 30 mins fasted (1 scoop of whey), delts and bi's, Interval Training PWO for 30 mins

Sat - LIL (Low Intensity Cardio) for 30 mins fasted (1 scoop of whey), some sort of casual cardio in the afternoon (walk the GF's dog for and hr)

Sun - Rest completly


*Diet Plan - carb rotation*

Mon - 220g Carbs split into 4 meals (60g @ Breakfast, 60g Pre Workout, 40g Intra Workout, 60g Post Workout)

Tue - 220g Carbs split into 4 meals (60g @ Breakfast, 60g Pre Workout, 40g Intra Workout, 60g Post Workout)

Wed - 60g Carbs @ Breakfast only

Thu - 220g Carbs split into 4 meals (60g @ Breakfast, 60g Pre Workout, 40g Intra Workout, 60g Post Workout)

Fri - 220g Carbs split into 4 meals (60g @ Breakfast, 60g Pre Workout, 40g Intra Workout, 60g Post Workout)

*(I will also be having a cheat meal on friday nights so all macros may go up)*

Sat - 60g Carbs @ Breakfast only

Sun - 60g Carbs @ Breakfast only

If you havnt already notice my carb sources are pretty simple, oats and dextrose if im training with weights


Protein will be kept around 300g, fats will be between 50 and 60g a day

----------


## gbrice75

> This thread is going to be a day by day log, it is going to include everything that I do, everything that I eat, how I feel, when I sleep, im going to be completly up front and log exactly what im doing


So basically it's going to look just like mine? Lmao, jk bro.

I'll be following along Base, looking to see some impressive results from you. You have a great solid base, just need to get your bodyfat down and you will be gtg. Of course, you won't be able to win the contest as my trainee's already have that wrapped up, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't put maximum effort in! =P

GL brotha

----------


## gettingthere

Oh by the way baseline, the sun newspaper....page 3.....enough said

----------


## baseline_9

> Good luck baseline, once you lean out you are going to look great!! i think we are aiming for the same type of results here, i wish you the best


 Nice one, good luck to you too




> So basically it's going to look just like mine? Lmao, jk bro.
> 
> I'll be following along Base, looking to see some impressive results from you. You have a great solid base, just need to get your bodyfat down and you will be gtg. Of course, you won't be able to win the contest as my trainee's already have that wrapped up, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't put maximum effort in! =P
> 
> GL brotha


GB

So confident! So naive

Its just a shame that none of ur trainees have the mental conditioning that I do

Thanks for the support

----------


## baseline_9

Bed @ 00:48

Its a late one but no work 2moro

----------


## FireGuy

You are in perfect starting point for this contest Base. I dont want to put extra pressure on you but...if you nail these next 12 weeks you are going to be very tough to beat.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Nice work bro - looking really thick. Once you drop the BF you'll probably actually look bigger.

What's your total cal intake gonna be in relation to your estimated TDEE?

----------


## baseline_9

> You are in perfect starting point for this contest Base. I dont want to put extra pressure on you but...if you nail these next 12 weeks you are going to be very tough to beat.


Cheers FG

Thats some good motivation

I know that if i do not win it is not because anyone out worked me

Thats for sure, i have set his plan and i will not deviate from it



> Nice work bro - looking really thick. Once you drop the BF you'll probably actually look bigger.
> 
> What's your total cal intake gonna be in relation to your estimated TDEE?


Everyone looks bigger when they are leaner, generaly

I do not bother with TDEE, i think its unreliable at the best of times (im talking the calculations to work it out)

Cals are at around 2500

----------


## marcus300

Excellent base, huge potential and if you dial everything in correctly your going to one of the top achievers.

----------


## baseline_9

Ok 

09:40 wake up

Weight 189.3

Big drop in weight but im expectin it in the first week as my body adjusts


09:50 starting my cardio, drank -10g of BCAA's, out of whey

Legs are in bits from mondays session, calves are verry tight, cardio defo loosens them up a bit


Plan for today is to finnish cardio which im doing as i type, eat meal 1, go shopping for food

Im going to try and show u how i prep my food

Stay tuned

----------


## baseline_9

> Excellent base, huge potential and if you dial everything in correctly your going to one of the top achievers.


Thanks m8

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, this is how I make my Oat Pancakes

*Macros*

510 cals
5g fat
70g carbs
41g protein

1. Blend up 1 cup of oats, get thim in a fine powder (while doing this get a non stick pan on the flame, get it hot!)

2. Add 1 cup of egg whites

Your mix will look somthing like this, you may need to shake the blender to get it all to mix



3. Add half to the pan and cook untill it looks done all the way through, well nearly



4. Flip ur pancake and cook for another min, it may stick when u flip it but be patient, as it cooks it will free up from the pan.

Serve with some raspberrys on top and a sqweeze of lemon juce.

Enjoy

----------


## stevey_6t9

^^ look yummmm, care to share?  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, so ive just got back from the shops and done my food prep for 2 days

Im going to talk you through what Ive done


What did I buy





I get my butcher to bag up my chicken breasts in 2Lb Bags (one days worth)

First thing to do is clean ur chicken up - trim and crap off the breasts

Once they are sorted bash them out so that thy are the same thickness all over, then cut them up into chunks if u want



While u are bashing the chicken out geat a pan on a high heat (full blast)

Drop ur chicken into the pan and spread it all out so that no pieces are overlaping (it may take a few batches, I did 4lbs in 2 go's)

Once all the chicken in spread evenly start the timer, 6 mins, season the chicken with salt and pepper!



After 6 Mins flip it all over and then cook for 1 more min

Put ur chicken out on a grill rack and let it cool.

----------


## baseline_9

Then I make a big salad up (yes that is a builders bucket LOL)



Split my salads up between 4 boxes each with 2 compartments, and thats it done!

----------


## baseline_9

** Best Salad dressing ever ** 

I use this alot now, I love it and you will too!

This is a recipie for a wicked salad dressing that they use at 'Wagamamas' Japaneese reastraunt.

Makes about 125ml (4fl oz). Can be kept in the fridge for a few days. 

2 teaspoons finely chopped shallots
2.5cm (1in) piece of fresh root ginger, peeled and grated
1 small garlic clove, peeled and finely chopped
1½ tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon tomato ketchup
1 tablespoon water
100ml (3½fl oz) vegetable oil
3 tablespoons light soy sauce


So basically all u do is combine the ingredients in an old jar and shake the hell out of it...

Its sounds like a load of ingreedients but you can get them at most supermarkets easily


Honestly guys you will not be disapointed with this recipie, it really kicks ass!

Macros other than the Fat are not really worth counting unless ur really picky...

Fat per 12.5ml = 10g aprox

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^ look yummmm, care to share?


They are good!

Especialy for how 'clean' they are

Please Try it and let me know what you think

----------


## baseline_9

Im already planning my cheat meal for this Friday, I always plan it and think about it all week LOL

Im thinking a good home made burger made with 50% chuck mince and 50% extra lean mince, home made garlic mayo, crispy bacon, cheese, crunchey salad, cherry tomatoes all in a nice sweet toasted bun with a big side salad and loads of dressing

Thats a fairly 'clean' cheat meal TBH

My plan is to eat out every other week, so basically I will eat one home made cheat meal one week and then go out for somthing to eat the next week


When I was gaining I would eat out 1 or 2 times a week, gotta tidy it up now tho

Im making myself hurngry now LOL

----------


## Littleirishman

see the pics . .how many days will it last . .or did i miss you saying it already ?

----------


## marcus300

Excellent log  :Smilie:  keep it up base

----------


## baseline_9

> see the pics . .how many days will it last . .or did i miss you saying it already ?


What are you asking about m8?



> Excellent log  keep it up base


I will do my best

----------


## baseline_9

Ok so ive been called out to work ATM

Not a problem because ive already done my 2nd cv session of the day

30mins was fine

I had 50g whey b4 the cardio and 10g BCAA's and 5g glutamine durring

----------


## baseline_9

Back from work and ready to go to bed

All meals eaten as planned, 2x cardio done

Alarm set for 08.25 to do my cv

Calves are realy sore!

Chest is swole from yesterday

Pain in tri's is developing


All good in camp baseline

----------


## Littleirishman

i ment how long will the food that you bought last you ?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i ment how long will the food that you bought last you ?


I think he said 2 days in post # 30....

this is a BRILLIANT THREAD!!! with all of the food photos which are colorful and really show what to do...love it! thanks

----------


## gymbud

i like your "assembly line" food prep  :Smilie:  i need to get dedicated like that!

----------


## baseline_9

The salad will stay ok in the frifge for 4 days i ur lucky

Make sure to buy crunchey variaties as they keep better

Thin soft leaves whilt in 2 days


The food prep was for 2 days

And i bought enough chicken to last 5, so 5x 2lb bags

One bag a day, ive cooked 2 and frozen the rest, i will now grab 2 more out of the freezer to cook 2nite

----------


## baseline_9

> i like your "assembly line" food prep  i need to get dedicated like that!


Its the only way m8

Enjoy ur food, enjoy cooking it, enjoy eating it

----------


## baseline_9

Ok so i feel ok

I think i got about 7.5hrs sleep

Currently doing my cardio and my ass is killing me

I need to get my padded bike shorts out of the loft lol

Food for today is going to be as planned

Drank my shake at 08.25 b4 cardio

----------


## baseline_9

Eating my pre workout meal ATM

Its Back today, im thinking

Bent over rows
Close grip pull downs
Pull Overs
Shrugs
Rack Pulls


I would do full deadlifts but my hams are still hurting from monday

I cant stop thinking about my cheat meal on Sat night

I usualy have it on friday but im working overtime on sat which ruins my friday night planns and will have it on sat nite.

----------


## baseline_9

Quick update

session went like this

5 Min warm up on bike

Barbell Bent over row (like a yates row but overhand grip)
Bent over row (Paralell to floor)
Rack Pulls from below knee
Wide Pull Downs
Pull Over machine vs Shrugs (Superset none stop)

Hanging leg raises
Reverse crunches
Crunches on BOSU ball

PWO cardio - Bike -30 mins - 3 Mins Low intensity, 1 min High ( 150BPM Low, 170BPM High)

The plan is to reduce the low intensity to 2 mins and eventually 1 min. I will leave it 4 weeks before making this change tho.

PWO shake (my whey has come), 60g whey, 100g oats


Eating my last meal now, feeling great, no lack of energy as of yet



Currently eating my last meal, then off for a shower and off to bed

----------


## gettingthere

Excellent thread, so when you are cooking your chicken breasts, you take 2, chop them up, throw them in a hot pan, leave for 6mins, turn all over and let cook for 1 more minute???

Have i got that correct mate? i find myself always cooking in the oven, also if you are eating sweet potato, how do you cook it? i tend to cut it into wedges and oven cook for about 20minutes

----------


## baseline_9

> Excellent thread, so when you are cooking your chicken breasts, you take 2, chop them up, throw them in a hot pan, leave for 6mins, turn all over and let cook for 1 more minute???
> 
> Have i got that correct mate? i find myself always cooking in the oven, also if you are eating sweet potato, how do you cook it? i tend to cut it into wedges and oven cook for about 20minutes


Yeh thats rite for the chickn but i do 2lbw at a time in the pan which is about 4 breasts

U dont have to cut them up small - today i just bashed them out and fried them for 6mins, fliped and cooked for 3 more

It takes a bit longer because its a bigger lump of meat, but it is easie flipping 4 big breasts rather than 20 lil bits of chicken


As for sweet potatoes I like to make them into wedges too, adding some oil and cajun seasoning to them

Or i like to peel them, cut into cubes, boil untill soft, drain water, mash up adding olive oil salt pepper and finely chopped spring onion


A little love goes a long way in cooking. 

It takes a bit of extra effort but its well wort it when ur food tastes good

U can also slice the sweet potatoe with one of them fine slicer things, lay on a baking tray and cook into crisp's or as the yankes call them, potato chips

Let me know how u get on brother, are u looking to cut or gain weight?

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, baseline signing off

Bed - 22.02

Alarm - 06.15

----------


## MR-FQ320

loving the cooking tips base, watch out gordon ramsey

----------


## baseline_9

> loving the cooking tips base, watch out gordon ramsey


Stay tuned, there will be plenty more


Im going to be showing u guys how to make the best burgers in the world on sat nite

Maybe some homemade chips aswell, we will see

----------


## gettingthere

> Yeh thats rite for the chickn but i do 2lbw at a time in the pan which is about 4 breasts
> 
> U dont have to cut them up small - today i just bashed them out and fried them for 6mins, fliped and cooked for 3 more
> 
> It takes a bit longer because its a bigger lump of meat, but it is easie flipping 4 big breasts rather than 20 lil bits of chicken
> 
> 
> As for sweet potatoes I like to make them into wedges too, adding some oil and cajun seasoning to them
> 
> ...


Excellent tips thanks baseline. My goals are definatly cutting bodyfat, but yet like everyone says im still looking to gain some mass around my arms and shoulders

----------


## baseline_9

So my goal is to get down to 10% BF

Fireguy, is this doable in 12 weeks

You can see the current cardio schedule in one of the first posts

What are your thaughts

----------


## FireGuy

Down to 10% in 12 weeks? Absolutely doable.

----------


## baseline_9

> Down to 10% in 12 weeks? Absolutely doable.


Its re-asuring to hear that

But now the goal posts have moved since you have confirmed that.

I want single digits

9.9% or under

I will be getting my m8 to caliper me next week to see what the damage is LOL

----------


## tbody66

dude, clean your stove top!

----------


## baseline_9

> dude, clean your stove top!


Lol i do every other week

A lot of that stuff dont come off tho man, even with a lot of elbow grease

Its like the heat has actually burnt the top LOL sounds stupid
Just for you tbod I will make a lil extra effort this week, try n get it nice n shiny for u

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

I had this today. Omg thanks for sharing great stuff....

----------


## baseline_9

Up at 5:00am today to get my cardio in before working OT

Working 06:00 - 14:00

Then off to the shops to buy food agen

----------


## baseline_9

So I have just ate my cheat meal

It was 2 burgers that contained;

a total of 

330g of mince Beef
Mushroom
Cheese
Home made mayo
Onions
Ketchup
2 Burger Buns
Bacon

I did some chips but only had a few


I actually feel kind of bad about having a cheat meal LOL

I think next week I will do a cheat meal but I will try and make it kind of low fat


But man It was good!

Im going to throw a cardio session in tommorow morning as I feel guilty

----------


## Twist

Great log bro! This is a quality thread. I'll be following this. With your dedication you will definitely be able to hit your goal.

----------


## baseline_9

> Great log bro! This is a quality thread. I'll be following this. With your dedication you will definitely be able to hit your goal.


Cheers bro, good to have you on board


So as far as the Saturday 'Casual cardio' in the afternoon I did not manage to do it

TBH Its no biggie as it is not a big part of my routine and is only to contribute some diversity to my schedule

But anyway im doing an extra session in the morning tommorow

I think that form now on if I dont do two sessions on saturday I will do the second on the Sunday as I am this weekend

Some will think my cardio schedule is rigerous, OTT and I should decrease my calories instead of doing all the cardio - I believe it is fundamental that a lot of cardio is done so that calories can remain higher...

The plan is to slowly graduate towards the cardio schedule below;

Mon - No cardio (Leg Training)
Tue - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM).....30 Mins Intervals - 1 min fast, 1 min slow (PM)
Wed - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM).....45 Mins Low Intensity (PM)
Thu - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM).....30 Mins Intervals - 1 min fast, 1 min slow (PM)
Fri - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM).....30 Mins Intervals - 1 min fast, 1 min slow (PM)
Sat - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM).....45 Mins Low Intensity (PM)
Sun - 45 Mins Low Intensity (AM)

----------


## Twist

> Cheers bro, good to have you on board
> 
> 
> So as far as the Saturday 'Casual cardio' in the afternoon I did not manage to do it
> 
> TBH Its no biggie as it is not a big part of my routine and is only to contribute some diversity to my schedule
> 
> But anyway im doing an extra session in the morning tommorow
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with the bold more. 

Can I ask why you are doing 1 minute fast and 1 minute slow? Your heart rate will never recover in that 1 minute so its basically just letting your muscles rest.

----------


## baseline_9

> I couldn't agree with the bold more. 
> 
> Can I ask why you are doing 1 minute fast and 1 minute slow? Your heart rate will never recover in that 1 minute so its basically just letting your muscles rest.


ATM its 3 off - 1 on

@ the 4 week point it will be 2 off - 1 on

@ 8 weeks it will be 1 on -1 off


You ask why.

Well on the upright bike even when i go hard for a min my heart rate does not get too high (170). Its high but I can hit 200 with sprints.

My theory is exacty what you said, just alow the muscle to recover

I want to burn as many calories in 30mins. I dont care where the calories come from or what my heart rate is, im fueld for it with the 40g of dextrose

I hate seeint people walking on the treadmill for 30 mins and think that somehow they are better off than me where i have done a grueling 30 min session and burned 3-4 times the calories

----------


## baseline_9

Any fasted cardio is presided with a protein shake and the intensiy is kep fairly low

----------


## baseline_9

IMO fueled cardio = hard cardio (goal to burn as may caloies)
Fasted cardio = easy cardio ( goal to keep calories burned from fat)

If u do LIC when fueled ur just short changing urself

Just my opinion guys

----------


## gbrice75

Loving the thread base, when will we see some updated pics?

Speaking of which, I just posted mine, would appreciate your comments.  :Smilie: 

Great job bro, keep it up!

----------


## baseline_9

> Loving the thread base, when will we see some updated pics?
> 
> Speaking of which, I just posted mine, would appreciate your comments. 
> 
> Great job bro, keep it up!


My pics should be up tommorow or tuesday night

I will also be doing some skin folds soon aswell, maybe 2nite

Im heading over to ur thread rite now

----------


## baseline_9

As you may be able to tell already I have a few pasions in life.

One is Bodybuilding, the other is food, good food, i love cooking

Im already planning my cheat meal for next week, this will keep me working hard all week in the gym 

Honestly guys if I did not love bodybuilding I would be one fat Mo Fo because I love cooking good food!


For next weeks cheat meal I am going to cook for my whole family at my mothers. Im going to be cooking a load of tapas dishes, including;

Lamb Tagine (Leg of lamb cooked in spices and sauce for 48hrs in slow cooker)
Lamb Meat balls in Spicy Tomato sauce
Chicken and chorizo paella
Crispy Hot Chicken Wings with sour cream dip
Fry'd Potato cubes with garlic mayo dip
Mushrooms, bacon and feta cheese wrapped in filo pastry
Tzaziki
Paprica Spiced Hummus

I am going to be making everything from scratch, mayo, hummus the lot!

Im also going to make up some non alcoholic cocktails.

Its going to be epic guys, only 6 more days to go, my mouth is watering LOL

If ur dieting I advise you to not read my thread, as I talk about what Im craving a lot LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are the boyfriend I have been looking for my whole life! A LOW CAL CHEF!

----------


## Jmac87

*Fry'd Potato cubes with garlic mayo dip*
I NEED this recipe! haha

----------


## baseline_9

LOL

Trust me slim none of those dishes above are going to be low cal LOL

But I have worked out a few ways ot making stuff taste good without adding a load of crap calories

Those pancakes r great

I want you to try them and let me know how u get on

Just do a half batch

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pancake question: when you blended the oats, did you add water? and how much? or did they just blend without liquid?

----------


## baseline_9

> Pancake question: when you blended the oats, did you add water? and how much? or did they just blend without liquid?


Blend them dry

Shake the blender about to get them all to blend

Then add the egg whites

----------


## gettingthere

I need your adress baseline, not to stalk you....but to send you loads of hampers of sweets, fine wines, cheeses, burger.....you get the picture

----------


## baseline_9

> I need your adress baseline, not to stalk you....but to send you loads of hampers of sweets, fine wines, cheeses, burger.....you get the picture


That would be great

Just make sure to send them first quickly so that i can incorperate them into my tapas menu  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Weight is at 186.6

Thats a loss off 6.4 lbs so far

In the first week i was expecting a big drop like this. From now on i want no more than 2lbs a week at the most

Im feeling fine, low cal diet is not messing with my workouts or my day to day life. I feel good and sharper than ever, i am 100% dedicated to this and will remain so for the next 11 weeks.

Ive had no slip ups on the diet or the cardio. In fact ive done one extra cardio session on sunday. From now on this will remain, so its LIC 6x a week for 30 mins in the mornings and intervals 3 x per week PWO for 30 mins,
Also another LIC session on wednesday night for the same duration

I think my carb timing has a lot to do with feeling good and fresh in the gym

I like the carbs around and durring the cardio

When cals are to be dropped further ( this will not happen untill cardio is increased to 45 mins 7 x a week pluss the other intervals) they will come in the form of carbs and will be lost between the breakfast meal and the PWO meal

Why- because hopefully this way i can keep my training balls to the wall and 100%

I keep saying im going to post my skin folds up, hopefully my m8 can do it for me 2nite. When ive done them i will post all measurments for refrence

----------


## MR-FQ320

geez mate if you keep this up and do as you intend for the next 11 weeks youve gotta be close to winning, i cant see many beating your determination.

What is LIC ? maybe i missed something.

respect

----------


## baseline_9

> geez mate if you keep this up and do as you intend for the next 11 weeks youve gotta be close to winning, i cant see many beating your determination.
> 
> What is LIC ? maybe i missed something.
> 
> respect


LIC is low intensity cardio

Anyone that has put there name down for this comp should be willing to do what evere it takes to get where they wanna be

Everyone should be motivated and dedicated

Good luck aswell

----------


## baseline_9

Trained legs 2nite

Leg Press
Deadlifts
Leg Curls
Standing Leg Curls

Seated calf raise
Calf Press (on leg press)


Ive just done my food prep for another 2 days, just chilling now watching some TV

----------


## gettingthere

Base, this thread amazes me, its great to come look at at certain points of the day. Its motivating and also a good place for some food tips!

Just want to ask you a couple questions if you dont mind, just for my own interest.
What is the best time do you personally feel and the best intensity for losiing that extra bit of fat? i notice that your cardio routine right now is pretty intense, that takes great dedication, i personally HATE cardio.

Also have you done a cut like this before? and what sorta results did you get from it?

Great respect and keep up the good work

----------


## baseline_9

> Base, this thread amazes me, its great to come look at at certain points of the day. Its motivating and also a good place for some food tips!
> 
> Just want to ask you a couple questions if you dont mind, just for my own interest.
> What is the best time do you personally feel and the best intensity for losiing that extra bit of fat? i notice that your cardio routine right now is pretty intense, that takes great dedication, i personally HATE cardio.
> 
> Also have you done a cut like this before? and what sorta results did you get from it?
> 
> Great respect and keep up the good work


Thanks man, keep subed and Im sure there will be lots more info

I love cooking, if this was a gaining thread I could show you guys loads more intresting stuff.

Im thinking of making a chicken breast chilli con carne and sharing some pics. I will have to see what the macros work out to be, im sure I can fit it in somewhere


Do you not have a trainer in the challenge?

Im quite happy to share my opinions with you but I really think you should stick to ur trainers plan. One problem I have seen on this site is guys not sticking to one persons plan, people get flustered and change things too much

But my opinion on fat burning is;

*Lots of cardio must be done. Multiple times per day
*Cardio should be taylored to the amout of glycogen available (Fasted = LIC, Fueled = Higher Intensity)
*You need to get into the routine of getting up and doing ur cardio
*Weight Training should stay Intense, big compound movements, 6-12 rep range
*Calories should be as high as they can be
*Carbs should be consumed around and durring Weight Training and High Intensity Cardio
*No weight training = no demand for a rich fuel source = cut back on carbs, keep them with breakfast after ur cardio
*No more than 2 Lbs per week should be lost (After the first week or so)
*I would do HIIT but I think it is too intense and will interfere with my cardio, recovery and leg training
*Cheat for 1 meal per week

Those are my basic rules

----------


## gettingthere

Oh i do have a trainer, and am very happy with the routine we got going, and will definatly stick to what my guidelines are!! just interested in others views such as yourself, the cardio question always interests me! definatly not undeminding my trainers thoughts, he knows what he is doing.

I think you are very much right on the getting used to getting up and getting into a routine of cardio in the mornings.

Thanks for that, by the way the chicken breast chilli con.....now il be staying tuned for that lol

----------


## baseline_9

Bed 22.05

Alarm set for 06.25 for cardio

Had a good kip last nite as I was called out to work and got 2 hrs extra in bed, I think i got about 9 hrs of sleep

Baseline signing off!

----------


## baseline_9

The most important thing is to not cheat or slip up on the program

Once you slip up, you have lost your edge, you are no longer sharp, you have not achieved anything, its game over and you know it

Stick to the program and look forward to ur cheat meal's

----------


## baseline_9

SO its a late one tonight, no work tomorrow so will be getting 9 hrs of sleep hopefully

trained chest and triceps today, did the following

Benchpress
Hammer strength incline
Flat Flys

Push Downs
Scull crushers
Machine dips (really deep)

then my 30mins of 1 on 3 off interval training


Diet is all going ok with no slip ups...

Im not even going to mention diet again untill I need to change it or eat somthing different to what is stated on page one of this thread.

There will be no slip ups on the food or training part for the next 12 weeks, i can garentee that for sure

A plan is a plan for a reason, it should not be broken


Bed 00.17

Alarm 09.30

Sweet dreams about me winning this competition guys  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

So I have done my AM cardio and just finnished my first meal

The cardio is starting to get easy. 30 mins goes by quickly, especially when I have some posts to reply to (so please talk to me lol)

Im thinking about upping the cardio to 45 mins, will maybe do this at the 3 or 4 week point

Im gona just wait now to post my pics, they should be up next monday or tuesday


I have to go away for work next wednesday. I should be able to do my Morining cardio and hopefully the hotel will have a gym so i can do my evening session and them the AM cardio the next day.

I should be back to do my weight training on the thursday night

----------


## benny_jerry

This will be a good log to follow mate. I used your oat recipe last night but with rasins and it was very nice. Good look with your 12 week program.

----------


## baseline_9

> This will be a good log to follow mate. I used your oat recipe last night but with rasins and it was very nice. Good look with your 12 week program.


Cheers

Was that the oat biscuits or the pancakes?

----------


## benny_jerry

The oat biscuits, I'm not a pancake guy really. I'm getting abit more daring in the kitchen recently coz I'm sick of the same old chicken and brown rice ha.

----------


## baseline_9

I have picked up an injury!

Nothing to worrie about too much tho

I think i have sprained the ligament in the bottom of my foot, either leg pressing with crap different trainers or when doing calf presses

The only thing that it affects is my ability of depress the clutch in a car

Which means no work for me untill it is rite

Can still do cardio and probly leg training, just not calf training

No biggie

----------


## MR-FQ320

keep going bro, although we are in competition together your motivation inspires me, are you looking forward to the next round of photos?

----------


## gettingthere

Hope the injury heels up quickly mate, at least it wasnt a serious injury. its better to have you in the comp rather than out

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks guys

It is called plantar Faciitis

Exactly what i thort it was


Anyway, my m8 had to drive me to the gym 2nite and he had to get off after the weight session

So im at home now doing my cardio. Im not going to do the intervals because of this foot, however i will extend the session to 40 mins as a half way compensation

I have some new pics, i will be getting them up here in 40 mins

Lets see if there is any progress

----------


## baseline_9

13.01.10 - Progress after 10 days of dieting, 9 days since last pics

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## stack_it

Lookin good base. Keep up the good work and dedication. I'll be following this thread.

----------


## baseline_9

> Lookin good base. Keep up the good work and dedication. I'll be following this thread.


Cheers m8

And BTW these are just dome random pics, not the official pics for the challenge

I cant see much progress as of yet but it has only been just over a week, I need to get this diet tuned in

----------


## SlimmerMe

I think I see a difference. Except I cannot see your ankles!

----------


## gbrice75

You're coming along nicely base. You can't expect a ton of change in only 10 days, but I can't wait to see you in another 10! With cutting, somewhere between the 2nd and 3rd month always seems to be where the magic happens for me. Now, if I can just GET there without fvcking it up!!!

You're doing well bro, keep going - and i'll be trying your oatcakes this weekend!

----------


## MR-FQ320

2nd and 3rd month for cutting GB ? That's the kind of info I need to keep going:-)
Oat cakes for me too this weekend

Looking good base, if your off work with ur ankle think of all the extra hours you can train

Peace

----------


## Twist

I definitely see progress. Your program is tight and your diet is spot on. If I were the type to worry, I would be worried about you. Great dedication and a perfect bulk to start with. I am following closely bro.

I have a client (not trainee) with plantar. Do you really have this or is it a strain? If you really have it then you should get on some orthotics and also ice your feet immediately and consistently. Plantar fasciitis is a huge pain in the ass man. Cortisone will help... This is something you will have for life so watch it closely. No surgery or fix for it.

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks for the support guys, i really do apreciate it

Twist, im not sure if I actually have it, i think it may be a strain, im going to the docs today to get a note to either let me go to work or not

I think only time will show the severity of this injury

Im just thankfull that it really only effects me driving. I can walk with a kind of limp (have to walk on my heel LOL). Its not going to stop me going to the gym or doing my LIC. Im not going to do intervals while i have this because its just not wise, PWO cardio will be increased to 45mins of low/mod intensity cardio

That equates to an extra 45 mins cardio per week (at a lower intensity)

All other 30 min sessions are now extended to 35 mins ( this will add a total of 35 mins extra cardio per week

Im going to keep the diet the same for now


Once again, thans for the kind words people

Everyone needs a little help and drive, we are only human, by supporting me you are keeping me on the straight and narrow

----------


## baseline_9

Weight is at 185.2

Down 1.4 since the 10th

Maybe be a bit too much but in going to stick with it untill next tueaday and see what my weight is then

This is simpl a process of monitoring weight loss and the mirror to get the diet on point

----------


## baseline_9

Weight training last nite was back and abs

We did kind of a higher voloum wrk out han normal

Wide grip straight bar pull downs
Chest supported tbar row
Close grip cable row
Hyper extensions

Crunches
Leg raises

Did about 4 or 5 sets for each back exercise, probly 3 on each for the abs

----------


## baseline_9

> You're coming along nicely base. You can't expect a ton of change in only 10 days, but I can't wait to see you in another 10! With cutting, somewhere between the 2nd and 3rd month always seems to be where the magic happens for me. Now, if I can just GET there without fvcking it up!!!
> 
> You're doing well bro, keep going - and i'll be trying your oatcakes this weekend!







> 2nd and 3rd month for cutting GB ? That's the kind of info I need to keep going:-)
> Oat cakes for me too this weekend
> 
> Looking good base, if your off work with ur ankle think of all the extra hours you can train
> 
> Peace


For those oat hongs ive got a better way of doing them

Put one cup of oats on a plate, mix in one third cup water, spread out into a big biscuit

Then put raspberrys and splenda on top, crush and mash them up into the mix a little

Microwave on full for 5 mins

Eat and enjoy

----------


## baseline_9

> I think I see a difference. Except I cannot see your ankles!


LOL, just noticed this

Not much progress on the ankles slim

----------


## gettingthere

> LOL, just noticed this
> 
> Not much progress on the ankles slim


Really? because my ankles have come along very well lol!! i think its a bit harder to tell without the relaxed pose, but i think that there is a difference in your lower ab are, just seems to have evened out a tiny bit. Good work

----------


## baseline_9

So I have been to the doctor today and she told me that I have not got plantar Faciitis, i have sprained the ligament tho

I am glad


Just eaten my pre orkout meal and w8ing on my lift to the gym (remember i cant drive LOL)

Tonight is Delts and Biceps, we will also throw in some traps as we managed to forget to train them with back last night

My energy has been great so far, carbs around the workouts is defo the way forward for me. When I do have to drop some carbs Im thinking the first place I will get rid of them is PWO, maybe do 0.5 cup of oats rather than 1 cup. That will drop my carb intake by 30 grams down to about 200g per day

As I said b4 I have added 5 mins to each low intensity session for now

If my foot is bad doing the intervals i will just do low intensity for 45 mins rather than 30 mins of intervals

----------


## Standby

you the man base, keep it up bro

----------


## baseline_9

> you the man base, keep it up bro


Lol cheers


Anyway guys i managed to do the intervals with no problems

Gotta get up early in the morning, need to go food shoping and buy some supplies to make my new spud gun.

Yeh you heard it, spud gun lol

Im also a weapons freak, especially home made things LOL

Any man in this world would love a real spud gun, i will post pics of my mk2 one some time and get this mk3 one made up asap

Im not mad, honest, i just love making things, food, weapons, anything!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Your dedication and determination is really amazing. Thanks for doing this thread and sharing your experience as it is motivating me to get my ass back in gear after the holidays.
No doubt that you will reach your goals with the work ethic and mental fortitude you're showing. BTW, you're gonna have a sick V taper at 10% - your upper back/lats are wide as hell!

Looking forward to pics of your tater gun - I made one back in the day but don't know what happened to it and have been thinking of making another.

----------


## baseline_9

I woke up happy today, the same as last saturday. Not because i have to do a morning cardio session, but because i know i have my cheat meal today!

I have bee waiting all week, thinking about this meal over and over again, this is my reward and i love it

Stick to the program guys and love the rewards

One cheat a week feels so much better than 2 or 3, im happy that ive achieved exactly what i have set out to

The more you stay dedicated, the more dedicated u want to be

----------


## baseline_9

That cheat meal was epic. I cooked fo the family

Lamb tagine
Lamb meat balls
Mushrooms bacon and feta cheese
Fried potatoes
Tzaziki
Chorizo butter beans
Home made garlic mayo
Chibatta breat

Dam it was good, so good i cant even think about what i want next week

----------


## baseline_9

Forgot the crispy chicken wings

----------


## baseline_9

So today I actually dropped the oil from all my meals (4 chicken breast meast) since I knew that I would be killing it with the cheat meal

I had my pancakes first thing (shake b4 cardio)

then 2 chicken meals

then my big cheat meal

and just had 2 chicken meals in one now


Anyway, on to more intresting things. The first picture is of MK2 Spud Gun, it is a big fire extinguisher with a 2 inch barrel welded onto it. It has a BBQ lighter for the ingnition and you use hair spray as the fuel. This one is louder than any shotgun I have ever heard! It stands about 6ft tall.



This one below is MK3, ive made this today, its a smaller fire extinguisher with at 1.25 inch barrel that is just over 1m long. Ive use liquid plastic on the inside and outside to keep the barrel in place. The ignition is from an electric lighter and is mounted in the original fire extinguisher handel at the back






PM me for details on how to make one

----------


## baseline_9

Weight is 188 thismorning (Day after cheat meal)

No craving and foods yet which is good

----------


## baseline_9

The foot is healing up well

Ibuprofen and lots of rest


I whent to a wedding last night and had one diet coke

Its not on the plan but I made the decision to at least try and fit in by drinking somthing other than tap water LOL

Anyway its a diet coke so it doesnt count towards anything

I have got legs tonight, not sure if im going to train calves because of my foot. If I do it will be verry light and not full ROM


*My weight was 184.4 thismorning after drinking a 300ml shake

Im thinking about adding some carbs back in to slow the weight loss, maybe an aditional 30g in the form of oats preworkout


Any thoughts FG?

Anyone?

03.01.11 - 193
05.01.11 - 189.3
10.01.11 - 186.6
14.01.11 - 185.2
17.01.11 - 184.4

So basically its 2.2 Lbs in the second week of dieting(which is ok i supose)... Hmmmmm I dont want more than 2 but I think next weeks numbers may show less than 2. My problem is that I have never done this B4 and dont know what to expect

*

----------


## FireGuy

What are your daily macro totals now? I am sure they are listed somewhere in this thread but I didnt see them on this last page.

----------


## marcus300

> So today I actually dropped the oil from all my meals (4 chicken breast meast) since I knew that I would be killing it with the cheat meal
> 
> I had my pancakes first thing (shake b4 cardio)
> 
> then 2 chicken meals
> 
> then my big cheat meal
> 
> and just had 2 chicken meals in one now
> ...



WTF is that?

I use to think you was ok but now i think your unstable  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Training days (4 days a week)

approx

Carbs 220
Protein 300
Fat 60
cals 2620

No trainign days (3 days)

Carbs 60
Protein 300
Fat 60
Cals 1980

----------


## baseline_9

> WTF is that?
> 
> I use to think you was ok but now i think your unstable


LOL

They are potatoe guns a past time hobby I had

U wanna make one big man

----------


## marcus300

> LOL
> 
> They are potatoe guns a past time hobby I had
> 
> U wanna make one big man


?? and what do you do with them?

----------


## baseline_9

> ?? and what do you do with them?


You shoot potatoes out of them

Trust me Marcus, even you would have some fun with one

You would be amazed how powerfull they are

That big one will shoot a spud over 200 meters

----------


## marcus300

> You shoot potatoes out of them
> 
> Trust me Marcus, even you would have some fun with one
> 
> You would be amazed how powerfull they are
> 
> That big one will shoot a spud over 200 meters


 so if you got hit by one, it would hurt?

----------


## baseline_9

> so if you got hit by one, it would hurt?


A head shot from the big one and you would be dead

I have only shot sum1 once with another one

Shot him in the leg:

Imidiatley whent purple and began to swell

By the next day you could not see his knee because his leg was so swolen LOL

He was on crutches for a few days


He was happy tho because we payd him LOL

----------


## marcus300

> A head shot from the big one and you would be dead
> 
> I have only shot sum1 once with another one
> 
> Shot him in the leg:
> 
> Imidiatley whent purple and began to swell
> 
> By the next day you could not see his knee because his leg was so swolen LOL
> ...


Thats fvcking brilliant, lmfao

you should change your name to spudgun lol

cool toys

----------


## FireGuy

> Training days (4 days a week)
> 
> approx
> 
> Carbs 220
> Protein 300
> Fat 60
> cals 2620
> 
> ...


The first week your weight loss was very dramatic as the drop in carbs resulted in some water loss. The 2nd week was just a tad over 2lbs which is right where you want to be. If it were me I would leave things the way they are for at least one more week and see what happens.

----------


## baseline_9

> Thats fvcking brilliant, lmfao
> 
> you should change your name to spudgun lol
> 
> cool toys


The best thing is the fuel for them is simply a little spray of hairspray

Its a simple concept really;

a conbustion chamber with access at the rear to load with fuel
a big barrell coming off the chamber
you run a BBQ lighter to two nails in the chamber that are spaced 0.5cm appart. When you click the BBQ lighter it creates a spark in the chamber and ignites the fuel


BANG

----------


## marcus300

^^^ your going to have to youtube this, lets see one go off

----------


## baseline_9

> The first week your weight loss was very dramatic as the drop in carbs resulted in some water loss. The 2nd week was just a tad over 2lbs which is right where you want to be. If it were me I would leave things the way they are for at least one more week and see what happens.


Yes I would agree with what you said

I actually didnt realise that it was only 2.2 lbs in the last week untill i edited the post and added all the weights with the dates

thanks for some clarity

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^^ your going to have to youtube this, lets see one go off


will do at the weekend

I live in a terrace house, last time i shot it in the garden the woman next door came out the house screaming LOL

Seriously its as loud as a shotgun

----------


## marcus300

Cant wait ^^ lol

----------


## baseline_9

what a great leg session. It was kind of high volume for me.

Leg pressed for 5 pyramided sets and then one last massive quadruple drop set
Deadlifted for 3 pyramided sets and then one double drop set
Leg curls
Leg Extensions

I was wacked so no calves tonight, its a bit of a rest for my foot aswell

Drenched in sweat LOL

I could literally wring out the sweat from my t-shirt

All good tho


Im feeling strong still, i feel good

I love doing deads the right way, well IMO the right way, putting the bar down completly and then doing another lift. Its called a deadlift for a reason and too many people bounce the weight up. If u do them from a dead stop each time u will really get ur hams and glutes fireing hard

----------


## baseline_9

Bed 22.27

Alarm 07.00

I am completly drained from that leg workout

Loving it

----------


## Monty2312

Im kinda new to this. Have a diet(thanks to guys on here) and a workout regime. Base you are now my inspiration.
Keep up the work bro....
Good Luck!

----------


## baseline_9

> Im kinda new to this. Have a diet(thanks to guys on here) and a workout regime. Base you are now my inspiration.
> Keep up the work bro....
> Good Luck!


 Believe it or not its guys like you that inspire me

----------


## t-gunz

great thread mate. wish you the best of luck

----------


## baseline_9

> great thread mate. wish you the best of luck


Cheers m8

----------


## evvo

> Ok, this is how I make my Oat Pancakes
> 
> *Macros*
> 
> 510 cals
> 5g fat
> 70g carbs
> 41g protein
> 
> ...




Hey mate, do you add 100g of oats or a cup? In Australia a cup is 250g so i dunno if its different. And do you use the whole mixture? Thanks

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey mate, do you add 100g of oats or a cup? In Australia a cup is 250g so i dunno if its different. And do you use the whole mixture? Thanks


one cup for me is 100g

i think my cup measures are 240ml

yes i eat it all in one go, this makes 2 good pancakes

----------


## D.Pump

> Hey mate, do you add 100g of oats or a cup? In Australia a cup is 250g so i dunno if its different. And do you use the whole mixture? Thanks


grams is a weight (well mass actually) and cup is a volume there is no for sure conversion. 1 cup of finely chopped oats is heavier than a cup of whole oats.

----------


## evvo

Yeah, sweet i tried them this morning and they're great. i needed a different way to eat my eggs and oats lol i was buying the heat treated egg whites that were frozen and blending it together with oats and a banana and that was getting old. the pancakes are an awesome idea. thanks base

----------


## baseline_9

So yesterday my alarm didnt go off, i was running 40 mins late and cut 5mins off my cardio session

Im adding that back onto thismornings session, so a 40 min session 2day


Today i have to go o middlesex for work and stay in a hotel. I will probably miss my cardio 2nite and 2moro morning because i dont hink there is a gym. Whatever i miss i will and into my roiine on saturday and sunday in the afternoons.

My diet will still b the same as i have prepped all my foood already for 2day and 2moro

----------


## little p

best of luck with it mate

----------


## gbrice75

> I love doing deads the right way, well IMO the right way, putting the bar down completly and then doing another lift. Its called a deadlift for a reason and too many people bounce the weight up. If u do them from a dead stop each time u will really get ur hams and glutes fireing hard


Agreed! 

When can we expect updated pics?

----------


## baseline_9

> best of luck with it mate


cheers




> Agreed! 
> 
> When can we expect updated pics?


Pics will defo be up by next tue I would think

If i Can do some 2moro I will


So as expected I did not manage to do my cardio last night or thismorning but I will add that all into sat and sun so im missing nothing


Last night I decided (since my company was paying) to change my 2 scoops of whey meal to a 7 oz Fillet steak (15g fat, 41g pro aprox, fat may be less as it was flame griled) so probably an extra 10g of fat. I compensated for this by taking the oil out of one of my chicken meals yesterday and today.

Im happy with throwing a bit of good quality beef in there once in a while, IMO beef is great and if its grilled up over flames it really kills ur cravings and reduces the fat in it aswell

I may look at throwing an 8-10 oz beef meal in each wednesday PWO, just for a change and to take the advantages of the red meat. If I feel I need a little fat boost I will do it, if not I wont


Training is still good, plently of energy, today I trained Back

Wide Pull Downs
Barbell Row
Shrugs
Deadlift
Machine Pullovers


Looking in the mirror I think I can see some verry slight changes, not really sure if this will show in the pics tho. Legs are looking better I think. We will see  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dr. Zoidberg

> cheers
> 
> Looking in the mirror I think I can see some verry slight changes, not really sure if this will show in the pics tho. Legs are looking better I think. We will see


Hey, Babe-- I was checking-out your most recent pictures, and I DEFINITELY see more DEFINITION in your legs-- also in your abdominal region. Looks like all of your hard work is paying off. I am jusst concerned that you will look better in a skirt than I will by the end of the Challenge!!!!!!!! :7up:

----------


## baseline_9

> hey, babe-- i was checking-out your most recent pictures, and i definitely see more definition in your legs-- also in your abdominal region. Looks like all of your hard work is paying off. I am jusst concerned that you will look better in a skirt than i will by the end of the challenge!!!!!!!!


lol.

----------


## -KJ-

Base - do you log the food you eat daily or just know what your eating? Looking forward to see your updated pics!
Keep up the solid work bro.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base - do you log the food you eat daily or just know what your eating? Looking forward to see your updated pics!
> Keep up the solid work bro.


 I eat the exact same foods each day

The only difference being a training day and a non training day

So up untill now the diet has been exaclty as stated on the first page but with one cheat meal each week and a 7 oz fillet steak instead of 2scoops of whey on wednesday

So yeh i know what im eating, its the only way to get ur diet tuned in IMO

----------


## baseline_9

My Temple - Back End Ground Floor



Some nice 200's bottom right, would be nice to bench them one day LOL

----------


## DKbuilder

I've been lurking in your log for some time broseph. I'm mirin your meals and consistency. Keep on banging!

----------


## Twist

Wish my gym had some weight like that. I maxed out all my db for reps... But there was some guy at my gym curling the 110's so there is hope. Bench the 200s would be sick shit. Anyone ever use them lol? I wonder what made them buy those heavy weights

----------


## baseline_9

> Wish my gym had some weight like that. I maxed out all my db for reps... But there was some guy at my gym curling the 110's so there is hope. Bench the 200s would be sick shit. Anyone ever use them lol? I wonder what made them buy those heavy weights


 Well its the best gym in birmingham England

There have been a lot of good level amature bodybuilders over the years that im sure will have used them

Im sure thy get used for shrugs and rows etc.

----------


## Obone

Base,
Nice post.. You are keeping up your promise of updating this.. I am now rooting for you due to all of the info that you are sharing with us.. Its like a little text version of a reality show. Thanks again and keep up the good work.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base,
> Nice post.. You are keeping up your promise of updating this.. I am now rooting for you due to all of the info that you are sharing with us.. Its like a little text version of a reality show. Thanks again and keep up the good work.


 HAHA thanks


So yesterday i had my cheat meal, we went out for a curry. I had some starters, and had a chicken sagg balti, with a little basmati rice

It was great

I also ate another meal out while shopping, dont worry tho it is in keeping with the plan

It was 2 chicken brests from Nandos with a side salad and some hot sauce

The chicken is flame grilled and the salad has no dressing. The hot sauce has a great macro breakdown and is so dam good. I dont know if you guys in the USA have Nandos reastaurents so not sure if u know what im talking about.

This is the breakdown for the garlic piri piri sauce.

per 100g

63 cals
pro <1g
carbs 6.5, of which sugar 5.7
fat 6.1g

ingridents : Water , White Vinegar , Onions , Salt , Lemons , Garlic , Sunflower Oil (3%) , Serrano Chillies , Cayenne Pepper , African Birds Eye Chilli (Peri-Peri Chilli) , Stabilisers (E415, E405) 

Trust me guys this stuff is great. Any guys from the UK will voutch for it.

If any one want to try some, PM me and I will send u some over for whatever it costs + postage.





Im actually considering making a nandos meal my cheat meal when I get a bit further into this whole thing. Its really healthy and still feels like a killer cheat meal

----------


## stevey_6t9

mirin your holes in the wall gym man, looks mad. 

Can also defiently vouch for the peri-peri, its huge over here in aus, the shit gets put over all my food except ice cream.

----------


## baseline_9

> mirin your holes in the wall gym man, looks mad. 
> 
> Can also defiently vouch for the peri-peri, its huge over here in aus, *the shit gets put over all my food except ice cream*.


^^ LOL

I will get some more pics of the gym over next week so stay tuned.

----------


## baseline_9

SO overall im feeling great. 

My delts are killing form training them on friday, so are my Bi's

Barbell Press
Wide Upright rows
Side raises superset with wide upright rows
BArbell curls
DB Concentration curls
Incline curls

30 mins of intervals. 3 off 1 on

My weight this moring is 184.4. It seems to have stayed there for a few a week now. Wondering if this is to do with mssing those two cardio session or my scales being a bit sticky. Probably not. I will check weight again on Tuesday when the missed cardio will have been done (just need to add one extra session today)

If the weight remains the same im going to do what I said I wouldnt do and take 40g of carbs out of my PWO meal (thus droping my cals for the day by a little over 160), I may also drop my protein intake slightly by simply removing 4 oz of chicken over the whole day. This makes my chicken meals 7oz and drops cals by a further 130 which will put me at 290 cals lower than where I am now.

I may also change the intervals up a bit so that they are 2 off 1 on, or simply add an extra 15 mins of Low intensity cardio to them.

I think I will go for option 2, add the LIC to the end for 15 mins. This will ad an extra 45 mins of LIC per week. Any geeks wanna tell me aprox how many cals that is. Im thinking around 300, maybe a bit less.

I have planned to add cardio rather than cut carbs but I dont want to add too much cardio too quickly as im already doing a lot.

----------


## tjax03

Great log man. I love the attention to detail and the photos of your food is a great addition. I can see some progress between your first pics and 10 days later. It looks like you have dropped alot of the water you were carrying. To me, that means you are doing something right. I know that when I diet, if the water is still there I won't be losing any fat, so good job so far. 

I am going to try those pancakes out today. I think I will add a little bit of vanilla extract for some flavor. Have you tried doing that? It should be calorie free to do so as any the little bit of alcohol in the extract will cook out with the heat. Or even better, you could add a small amount of fresh vanilla bean seeds. For a different taste you could also add some cinnamon. Anyways, good luck continuing the transformation. Keep up the hard work and you will get where you want to be.

----------


## baseline_9

> Great log man. I love the attention to detail and the photos of your food is a great addition. I can see some progress between your first pics and 10 days later. It looks like you have dropped alot of the water you were carrying. To me, that means you are doing something right. I know that when I diet, if the water is still there I won't be losing any fat, so good job so far. 
> 
> I am going to try those pancakes out today. I think I will add a little bit of vanilla extract for some flavor. Have you tried doing that? It should be calorie free to do so as any the little bit of alcohol in the extract will cook out with the heat. Or even better, you could add a small amount of fresh vanilla bean seeds. For a different taste you could also add some cinnamon. Anyways, good luck continuing the transformation. Keep up the hard work and you will get where you want to be.


Thanks for your support

I have used cinnamon in them and its nice

Vanilla would be nice

----------


## baseline_9

Ok so i have managed to get back on track with my cardio, im all upto date with no sessions missed.

I did the 2nd session that i missed this morning

Im going to see how my leg training os tonight and if all is well the cardio is going to go up to every day fasted in the mornings for 35 mins. ATM im doing it everyday except mondays because i train legs on the night

Carbs are probably going to be dropped by 30g PWO this week (4 days a week) and cardio may be pushed up to 45 mins in the mornings

ATM im eating around 75g carbs on none training days and 220 on trainig days

----------


## baseline_9

As promised, pictures take today, 25.01.11










Im now doing my cardio 7 days a week fasted int he mornings for 35 mins

I have just today dropped my carbs by 30g on training days. These carbs are to come from my PWO meal (-50g oats)

Weight is at 182.2 which is good. Progress is where I need it to be. Dropping carbs slightly to continue with the fat loss. I may add back in some of those carbs at a laiter date.

----------


## baseline_9

First pics -3 weeks.

Progress after 3 weeks shown below.







Progress after 3 weeks shown below

----------


## baseline_9

Trained chest and tri's 2nite

Benchpress
Incline Hammer Press
Decline BB Press

Tri Push Downs
Floor Press
2 armed Dumbell lying extensions

30 mins of intervals. Intervals are still 3 off 1 on. This may change at around the 6 week point to 2 off 1 on.

Energy is still up, training is still going well

I have only consumed 50g of oats PWO today instead of 100g. I plan to take 50g on less demanding days and 100g when training is more demanding..

Mon - 100g oats PWO (Legs)
Tue - 50g oats PWO (Chest Tri)
Thu - 100g oats PWO (Back)
Fri - 50g oats PWO (Delts Bi)

This will further stagger my carbs which is good IMO

The diet will now stay like this. The next change will be adding 10 mins of cardio onto my morning fasted sessions to up them from 35 mins to 45 mins.

However I will probably not be doing that for a few weeks, maybe week 5 or even 6. We will just have to see how I feel, look and where my weight is at.


Diet is going perfect. I may begin to change my fat sources up a little just for convinience. Instead of making my dressing (posted on page one-you must try it  :Wink:  ) I will use some almonds, walnuts and pecans a few days a week.

Nuts almost feel like a cheat.

Baselines top tip of the day

Smother ur nuts in salt and smoked paprica and roast them in the oven. This makes them even better. You can even add a little splender if you wish

----------


## gbrice75

Base - you look like you're leaning out slowly, and I mean that in a good way. I say slowly, because if it were any faster you'd likely lose LBM, and you CLEARLY haven't. Dude, you have that base that i'm so envious of. When you shed the bodyfat, you're gonna be a big AND ripped mofo. I'm just gonna be a ripped skinny Bruce Lee build lookin mofo... so KUDOS, keep going strong mate!

----------


## tbody66

bruce lee looked awesome. Great Job, Base, keep on keeping on.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base - you look like you're leaning out slowly, and I mean that in a good way. I say slowly, because if it were any faster you'd likely lose LBM, and you CLEARLY haven't. Dude, you have that base that i'm so envious of. When you shed the bodyfat, you're gonna be a big AND ripped mofo. I'm just gonna be a ripped skinny Bruce Lee build lookin mofo... so KUDOS, keep going strong mate!


 Cheers

LOL at the bruce le coment



> bruce lee looked awesome. Great Job, Base, keep on keeping on.


Thanks for the support

----------


## SlimJoe

Great log mate will follow keep it up

----------


## Tigershark

Like the log brother.

----------


## baseline_9

> Great log mate will follow keep it up





> Like the log brother.


thankyou both

----------


## baseline_9

Just worked out my aproximate macros for the week

Fat Pro Carb Cal

Mon - 80 362 225 3068

Tue - 77 354 200 2909

Wed - 70 320 65 2175

Thu - 80 362 225 3068

Fri - 77 354 200 2909

Sat - 70 320 145 2395 ( Cheat meal this day so I cut out all my aditional fat sources. No Oil or nuts in the day. That then alows me 40g of fat in my cheat meal  :Wink:  , I also alow for around 80g of carbs in my cheat meal )

Sun - 70 320 65 2175


Calories average out at around 2685 a day which is still nice and high considering I have been loosing 2 lbs a week. I am glad the cals are remaining over 2500 on average tho.

Food sources are;

Oats
Chicken Breast
Egg Whites
Whey Concentrate
Olive Oil
Pecans, Walnuts, Almonds
Raspberrys, Lemon Juce
Salad, Litte Gem, Iceberg, Romanian

Salt, Pepper, Soy Sauce, Rice Vinegar, Shallots, Garlic, Ginger

That is it pretty much


Just to outline it I will post my training schedule again below as it has changed slightly


Mon - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins. PM Legs Calves. PWO 30 Mins Intervals (3off 1on)

Tue - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins. PM Chest Triceps. PWO 30 Mins Intervals (3off 1on)

Wed - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins. PM 35 Mins LIC

Thu - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins. PM Back. PWO 30 Mins Intervals (3off 1on)

Fri - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins. PM Delts Biceps. PWO 30 Mins Intervals (3off 1on)

Sat - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins

Sun - AM Fasted LIC 35 mins

*All fasted cardio is preseeded by a 30g Whey Concentrate Shake in water
*All PWO cardio preseeds an intra workout drink containing 40g Dextrose, 10g BCAA'a and 5g Creatine (This is drunk at the begining of my weight session). I also consume another drink during my cardio session (mostly at the begining) containing 5g BCAA's and 5g Glutamine
*Weight Training style is kind of low to moderate volume, high intensity, fairly short rest times, some drop sets, some negatives

I may begin to add a little more volume into my training routine and do basic straight pyramid sets to shock my system a little

----------


## JustDoIt12

bro, big ups to you. you are very meticulous and your dedication will pay off in the long run. i just dont have the time or patience to pinpoint everything like that. my overall demeaner is work out hard and eat right.. not much more thought than that goes into what i do.

----------


## baseline_9

> bro, big ups to you. you are very meticulous and your dedication will pay off in the long run. i just dont have the time or patience to pinpoint everything like that. my overall demeaner is work out hard and eat right.. not much more thought than that goes into what i do.


Im a kind of all in guy

If im not putting in 100% I dont see the point

I have a clear vision in my mind where I want to be and nothing is going to stop me getting there.

I believe that you must be meticulous, especially when dieting, even more so when you are dieting naturally as I am

And thanks

----------


## baseline_9

Im having my cheatmeal for this week tonight

Going out for some tapas at a spanish place, cnt w8

No added fats for me today. I will count on the cheat meal bumping my fat intake up

On my bike again, im just in the routine now, it doeant bother me.

I actually quite like the time to myself so i can get on here and check a few threads and update this one

Foot is pretty much 100% now, still taking it a little easy on calves tho


Me and my training partner have decided that we are going to shock our bodys for the next 4 weeks with a shit load of volume

Looking at around 16 sets for small body parts, 20 sets for medium and 25 for large

Im not a big fan of high volume training but I think it can be used as a tool to shock the body a little


Bqck session last night

Wide pull downs
Smith machine horizontal pull ups ( layne norton style)
Close grip machine row
Smith shrugs
Hammer shrug machine
Leg raises

----------


## -KJ-

Following this thread everyday.
Looking well in the pics!
Keep up the solid work bro....

----------


## baseline_9

> Following this thread everyday.
> Looking well in the pics!
> Keep up the solid work bro....


Thanks for following and the support

----------


## baseline_9

Cheat meal was a good one. Oh boy it was LOL

Bread with cheese and parma ham
Calamari
Chicken wings
Lamb kofta
Tzaziki
Seafood paella
Potatoes in tomato sauce
Chick peas with spinach and feta cheese

And to top it all off a big fat tripple chocolate sunday

TBH that was not a lot of food for me, i was defo full after the pudding tho

Its not like me to eat pudding, i only ate the pudding because i wasnt stuffed from the tapas LOL

My glycogen stores are defo full

Tomorrow morning im going to do 35 mins of cardio but im going to kill it, throw in some out of the seat sprints on the spin bike, im going to make the whole 30 mins hell on earth. I may even throw in and extra 10 mins of LIC on the end of it aswell.

No need to do LIC guys if ur not depleted, take full advantage and do high intensity cardio to burn as many calories as possible and try to create more of an EPOC at the same time

Training was good tonight, delts and bi's

Machine press
Seated DB side laterals
2 of my own rear delt movements that I will explain at another time

BB curls
DB concentration curls
Machine preacher curls

Hanging leg raises


I am going to begin training my abs 4 times a week!

It sounds drastic but i prefer doing only a fee sets for abs at a time ( 4-5 sets of hanging leg raises) and in the past when I was leaner i found training them more often gave me a better looking mid section.

Im not sure why, maybe because they are always in a state of repair, IDK but all I do know is that it has worked for me in the past so im going to give it a bash now and see how it goes

I do not train obleques and i think anyone who isolates obleques is taking a backwards step in creating the look that they want.

Squats DL's Rows and overhead presses all hit ur abs and obleques well anyway, no need to pack on size around ur waist.

For anyone who now isolates obleques, especially with weight I would reccomend spending that time working ur TVA with vacumes planks and some posing. IMO these are all great ways to create that look we are all after

----------


## mperk

Nice work dude - just found your log - looks like you have made some great progress in a few weeks. Really nice base to work with also - cuts starting to show. you might want to look into adding 20 mins HIIT at night if you hit a plateau. Keep it up mate!

----------


## baseline_9

> Nice work dude - just found your log - looks like you have made some great progress in a few weeks. Really nice base to work with also - cuts starting to show. you might want to look into adding 20 mins HIIT at night if you hit a plateau. Keep it up mate!


Cheers

Im not a big fan of HIIT

If you do it properly you will be hurting for a few days after. IMO its not really a BBing friendly form of cardio

Stay tuned

----------


## baseline_9

Top tip from Baseline

Do not worry about how much weight you use or how many reps you perform.


Why do I say this?

Well I trained delts yesterday just like any other week. Hit my delts hard, including a few drop sets and a few rest pauses. A pretty intense workout as always.

However when I got home I decided to fill 2 flasks up with water (around 1KG) and do 10 mins of side laterals, bent over slightly to isolate the medial head further more.

I basically did as many perfect reps as I could and then rested for 20ish seconds and repeated. I did this for round 10 mins with just the flasks of water.

Now today my medial head is killing. I can never usually drill my side head to make me feel it the next day. It just shows that isolating and really thinking about the muscle group you are trying to work does help you to maximally stimulate that muslce.


Another tip is to make sure when doing side lateralls do not stand upright. If you do stand upright it is too easy for your front delt and even chest to take over without you even realising.

Instead bend over slightly and you will really hit the medial head that much harder. You can do this sitting on a bench and leaning onto ur legs slightly, reasting ur stomach on ur thighs.

Remember if you are moving into an upright position and cannot keep leaning over, the weight is too heavy. Dont let ur ego come into play here, drop the weight and use the medial head that you should be isolating

----------


## -KJ-

> Top tip from Baseline
> 
> Do not worry about how much weight you use or how many reps you perform.
> 
> 
> Why do I say this?
> 
> Well I trained delts yesterday just like any other week. Hit my delts hard, including a few drop sets and a few rest pauses. A pretty intense workout as always.
> 
> ...


Will be keeping this in mind thursday  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

I have made an educated decision to revert back to my original plan and keep sunday a complete rest day.

My legs feel trained today from the high intensity sprints on the bike yesterday and TBH I think it is probably wise to keep one day as a complete rest day.

Good for body, good for mind

To replace the lost 35 mins of cardio I am going to extend all other LIC sessions up to 40 mins. This equates to 40 mins per week.

Just keeping you guys up to date.

----------


## baseline_9

A few pics for you guys. These pics are in the morning before any food or drink. I look better in the morning because im slightly de-hydrated. Just a few teaser pics realy. The waist is getting smaller im sure of it. Im looking past the fat and seeing a small waist which is exactly what I want.

----------


## baseline_9

And this is how I wanna look guys. Do you like my fancey editing work LOL

----------


## Matt

Keep it up Baseline, we have a Brit that wins member of the year now lets get a Brit winning this...

Your definitely the man to beat....

----------


## baseline_9

> Keep it up Baseline, we have a Brit that wins member of the year now lets get a Brit winning this...
> 
> Your definitely the man to beat....


Yeh baby!!!

thanks for the support, it keeps me going hard

----------


## baseline_9

Another day, another cardio session. My first 40 min session

Gonna be ramping the training up a few this week with the introduction of increased volume. Big compound lifts with some light isolation thrown in at the end

Tonight is legs. Im thinking;

Smith machine squatts (wanna stay upright and really drill quads)
Leg press
Romanian DL or standard DL
Lying leg curls
Seated hammer leg curls
Glute ham raises (maybe)
Leg extensions
Seated calf raise
Standing or donkey calf raise

And then some hanging leg raises for abs if i can

Fat source has been 60g of pecans and walnuts for the last week now. Gona keep it the same as its nice to have the nuts, almost a mini cheat

----------


## baseline_9

25th 182.2
31st 180.8

1.4 lbs in 6 days. That is good, where i wanna be

----------


## 9za4ck4

been following, awesome log nice progress as well

----------


## baseline_9

> been following, awesome log nice progress as well


Cheers

----------


## benny_jerry

Good effort baseline. Keep up the good work.

----------


## baseline_9

Cheers BJ


SO ive just trained legs

And who ever sid pussies squat in the smith machine

DAMM, my quads are on fire, I really liked them more than I can ever Imagine. Really drilled into my quads. Its nice to be able to go to failure and then have a spotter help to lift you up. I actually did a few sets with negative reps at the end this way. Really good

Smith machine squat
Leg Press
Seated Leg Curls
Lying Leg Curls
Dumbell Leg curls
Seated calf raise
Standing calf raise

Nice workout, I actually feel stoned now just sitting down. I am that nackered its unreal LOL

Need to get off to bed and rest for my AM cardio session


Its been decided that this weeks cheat meal is going to be;

roasted sweet garlic,thyme and mascarpone risotto with toasted almonds and breadcrumbs
Creme Brulee

Stay Tuned

----------


## SlimmerMe

I can see a real transformation in the photos now. Keep doing what you are doing. It's working!

----------


## baseline_9

Cheers slim


So today my quads are killing from the smith machine squats. I will defo be running with them for a few weeks. Please try them. Check out my thread in the lifting technique section to see how to do them well.

Felt a bit nackerd this morning. I need more sleep. Gonna try n get to bed for 10pm 2nite. For a 6.15 wake up.

40 mins of cardio feels fine. It goes faily quickly if i have some threads to respond to on here, so please leave me questions etc.. For me to reply to

----------


## Dr. Zoidberg

Hey Base! Your latest pics look great! Your waist is really slim now-- (nice angle on the package, too! :Hitit: )

 :7up:

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey Base! Your latest pics look great! Your waist is really slim now-- (nice angle on the package, too!)


LOL thanks for the support

As far as the second comment IDK why it looks like that LOL, maybe I had some funkey time before the pics were taken LOL

Too much detail? HAHA

----------


## baseline_9

Didnt manage to get off to bed early last night, had to cook my chicken after the gym

So i was done over when i had to get up to do my cardio. Got through it tho and there is no gym 2nite so I plan on doing my cardio eating and hopefully going to bed at 9.45

Diet is going fine, kind of felt hungry yesterday afternoon

I have a nice long weekend this week with friday and monday off so im looking forward to that, some nice rest

Not long now untill my cheat meal, half way there, i cant wait to actually cook some good food that i can eat

Last week I cooked my GF a single portion size lasagne, god i could have eaten 3 of them in about 20 mins LOL

Looking forward to getting my pics up on thursday, cnt w8 to see the progress people have made. I need to scope out the competition....

Fireguy, im watching you closely  :Wink:

----------


## MBMETC

looking good hard work is certainly paying off for you, keep it up

----------


## baseline_9

> looking good hard work is certainly paying off for you, keep it up


Thanks

And good luck yourself

----------


## Kawigirl

Can see a change in the body fat baseline!!!! Proud of you......

And...I think I'm the only one who noticed the editing of one particular photo.......hmmmmmmmm

----------


## baseline_9

> Can see a change in the body fat baseline!!!! Proud of you......
> 
> And...I think I'm the only one who noticed the editing of one particular photo.......hmmmmmmmm


Thankyou

And that edit is to show how i wanna look in 8 weeks LOl

I wasnt trying to fool anyone with my shocking editing LOL

----------


## Kawigirl

So...the tent pitched from your undies is unedited? lol...or that will take 8 weeks to grow?

----------


## baseline_9

> So...the tent pitched from your undies is unedited? lol...or that will take 8 weeks to grow?


LOL i thaught u were talking about my editing on my stomach HAHA

I swear to god i have not done that LOL

IDK why the pic has turned out like that

Honestly im not that impressive HAHA, it is an optical illusion, just wish I knew how to repeat it on demand LOL

----------


## Dr. Zoidberg

> Trained chest and tri's 2nite
> Nuts almost feel like a cheat.
> 
> Baselines top tip of the day
> 
> Smother ur nuts in salt and smoked paprica and roast them in the oven. This makes them even better. You can even add a little splender if you wish


I have never smothered nuts in salt-- I thought it might sting, but if you think it makes them better...

----------


## baseline_9

> I have never smothered nuts in salt-- I thought it might sting, but if you think it makes them better...


You girls have dirty minds

Too much test 

Its nice to smother them in oil aswell

----------


## baseline_9

So i didnt manage to get my earli night last night  :Frown:  because i got called out to work twice and didnt get to bed until 1.30am

I did get some time off thismorning tho, alarm set at 08.30

Ive got a nice 4 day weekend starting tommorow which is great and ive got a nice little extra bung of doe in my back pocket from last night so its all good

Pics will be going up 2nite

Keep training hard people

----------


## baseline_9

Im planning on dry ageing a big chine of beef (3 or 4 rib section of ribeye) in my fridge wrapped in cheese cloth for 21 - 28 days

Im going to swap the clot each day for fresh cloth untill I dont need to change it as often

Going to salt the whole chine aswell and put a dessicant in the fridge near the beef to try and bring moisture down as much as possible

I cant wait, going to try and get the cloth and the chine tommorow and hopefully eat it in either 3 or 4 weeks as a cheat meal, inviting the whole family around to have a big steak feast


Im excited LOL, I will get some pics up if my plan comes together

----------


## Kawigirl

> LOL i thaught u were talking about my editing on my stomach HAHA
> 
> I swear to god i have not done that LOL
> 
> IDK why the pic has turned out like that
> 
> Honestly im not that impressive HAHA, it is an optical illusion, just wish I knew how to repeat it on demand LOL


Hey...I'm NOT complaining!!! LOL

----------


## baseline_9

03.02.11 pics

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## baseline_9

weighed in at 180.8 which is the same as on 31.01.11

so weight has not dropped in 3 days

I will weigh again tommorow morning and if no loss I will look at switching some things up a little

----------


## Kawigirl

Sometimes a slight change just for a few days is in order.......

----------


## baseline_9

179.2 today, noting is gonna change yet

And that is why it is important IMO to weight urself atleast 2 or 3 times a week

If i had gone with yesterdays weigh ins i would have been looking for a further 500 calorie defecite through diet and cardio

Ur weight goes up and down so weigh more often, EOD IMO

----------


## baseline_9

Half decent back session last night, i think i drained my back completly on pull downw and then the whole workout after kind of sucked

Oh well, did a row machine at the end and felt that good anyway

I did my pulldowns but paused at the peak contrqction for a second on each rep and did super slow negatives, it felt gr8

----------


## gettingthere

Looking good base, improvements definatly becoming more noticeable. Unfortunatly a couple weeks back i picked up a bad back injury so i think my participation is over for this contest, im pretty gutted about it but am glad i got the chance to enter.

From the work that you are putting in, i have a feeling you are without doubt going to be close to the top and very hard to beat, your triceps by the way are looking really good and your stomach is flattening out nicely.

----------


## gbrice75

> 179.2 today, noting is gonna change yet
> 
> And that is why it is important IMO to weight urself atleast 2 or 3 times a week
> 
> If i had gone with yesterdays weigh ins* i would have been looking for a further 500 calorie defecite through diet and cardio*
> 
> Ur weight goes up and down so weigh more often, EOD IMO


Looking good base, nothing but good things to say, and again it's evident you have lost no LBM whatsoever. 

I'm glad you weighed less today, because the bold would have been a mistake IMO. You know you're already very close to dialed in if not all the way there already. Obviously the diet will need minor changes along the way, as your body composition changes. But why in the world, at this point, would you consider dropping 500 calories in one shot? Regardless of how you do it (diet, cardio, etc), it's way too much when you're hovering around the sweet spot (which you are). 200 would have been the max for me, then another 200 the following week if still no changes. Just my .02 bro...

----------


## baseline_9

> Looking good base, improvements definatly becoming more noticeable. Unfortunatly a couple weeks back i picked up a bad back injury so i think my participation is over for this contest, im pretty gutted about it but am glad i got the chance to enter.
> 
> From the work that you are putting in, i have a feeling you are without doubt going to be close to the top and very hard to beat, your triceps by the way are looking really good and your stomach is flattening out nicely.


 Thanks m8, stay tuned anyhow



> Looking good base, nothing but good things to say, and again it's evident you have lost no LBM whatsoever. 
> 
> I'm glad you weighed less today, because the bold would have been a mistake IMO. You know you're already very close to dialed in if not all the way there already. Obviously the diet will need minor changes along the way, as your body composition changes. But why in the world, at this point, would you consider dropping 500 calories in one shot? Regardless of how you do it (diet, cardio, etc), it's way too much when you're hovering around the sweet spot (which you are). 200 would have been the max for me, then another 200 the following week if still no changes. Just my .02 bro...


Well if i lost no weight in 1 week then that means i would be sitting around my TDEE.

I wanna be loosing 1-1.5 lbs a week right now and 200 calories would not get me to those figures

If i had 25 weeks to diet adjustments would be verry minor, as i only have 8 left adjustments need to be made more drastically to create the loss im after

If u read the log through, i have ben making minor adjustments all the way through, adding cardio, adding volume, adding time on cardio, dropping carbs slightly

It was more to strengthen my reasoning behind weighing in more often

My next change will probably be PWO carbs down to 30g (thats a drop of only 60g a week) and an added 15 mins of LIC on the end of my interval sessions PWO (equates to an extra 45mins of LIC a week)


How u getting on with ur trainees, they all staying in line?

----------


## baseline_9

So if you havnt gatherd by now, my stratergy is to make changes all the time (each week) so that i see what I want on the scale each week. Small changes that keep the fat loss coming.

I am going to try taking 10g of BCAA's and 10g of Glutamine before my AM cardio and put the shake imidiatley after instead of b4.

I think im going to change my PM cardio up a bit aswell.

ATM im doing 3off @ level 4 and then 1on @ level 8.

Im going to change this to level 5 and 10. Im also going to add 15mins of LIC onto the end of my interval sessions

Diet is remaining the same for now, cals are still nice and high.

----------


## baseline_9

So here is my rib of beef.

It is a15lbs 4 rib section. 

I plan to dry age it in my fridge for 2.5 - 3 weeks and then invite my family around for a big steak feast.

I have washed it and dryed it off, then wrapped it in paper towel and put it in a cotton laundry bag.

The fridge is on full wack with extra large ice packs to keep the temperature around 0 degrees.

I cant wait. LOL

----------


## baseline_9

I have added 15mins to my 3 PWO cardio sessions

Doing those extra 15mins low intensity and keeping the 3off 1on protocol for the first 30mins

Still feeling fine

In the mirror im begining to see my lat/serratus area leaning out and coming in

----------


## -KJ-

> So if you havnt gatherd by now, my stratergy is to make changes all the time (each week) so that i see what I want on the scale each week. Small changes that keep the fat loss coming.
> 
> I am going to try taking 10g of BCAA's and 10g of Glutamine before my AM cardio and put the shake imidiatley after instead of b4.
> 
> I think im going to change my PM cardio up a bit aswell.
> 
> ATM im doing 3off @ level 4 and then 1on @ level 8. *What are you doing this on?*
> Im going to change this to level 5 and 10. Im also going to add 15mins of LIC onto the end of my interval sessions
> 
> Diet is remaining the same for now, cals are still nice and high.


Keep up the work...

----------


## tbody66

great results and really great log. thank you base!

----------


## baseline_9

> Keep up the work...


Nice 1. Im doing all my cardio on either an upright bike at the gym or a spin bike at home




> great results and really great log. thank you base!


Cheers m8

----------


## baseline_9

I replaced my 5th meal of 2 scoops of whey with 10ml of oil to 8oz lean ground beef cooked up into a spicey hash


8oz ground beef
Onion, garlic, chilli, roasted peppers, sun dried tomatoes and cumin

This was a great meal, im going to post a video or pics of me cooking this soon as im sure all u guys and gals would love it

Im going to be doing a low carb and a high carb version including rice

Stay tuned...


My legs are wrecked from monday man!

Leg press
Hack squat
Seated leg curls
RDL
Lying leg curls
Seated calf raise
Donkey calf raise
Toe press

Great session, loads of energy, still feeling good guys


Next change to come will be adding cardio to all my fasted sessions

Im currently doing 40 mins, may up it to 50 next week or the week after


I need results and i need them quickly

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am addicted to YOUR pancakes.....have had them 4 times now.....and am experimenting with adding more ingredients.....like a little cottage cheese and nutmeg.....plus blueberries which I love!

Thank you so much. I confess I have not had any oats until I started this so to have this recipe has set me free!

----------


## baseline_9

Yep

Yhey sure r good

Wud b nice with cc blending into the batter

Make sure to add sweetner so its not savory

----------


## big_ron

Following this, good effort

----------


## baseline_9

> Following this, good effort


Thanks man

I really do apreciate the followers

I should be posting a few shots up 2moro if the GF will shoot them for me

And hopefully there will be a cooking video on he way soon and maybe some training ones if i can be bothered

Need to make this atlest half intresting for people

----------


## baseline_9

Weighed in at 181.2 thismorning

However i know that i was below 180 a few days agi so that is fine

Its probably to do with how much sodium i ate late last night

Sodium will remain high untill 4 weeks from the end, from there on i will cut it completly and consume a couple of extra litres of water a day

The last 4 weeks im really going to step it up!

I cnt w8

Last night trained back 

Barbell row as a warm up
T bar ovehand grip
Reverse grip pulldowns
Cable pullover vs machine pullover ( superset )

Didnt train lower back because my hams r fukd from RDL's in monday still

I reall focused on pulling with my lats for this whole session

Pulling the tbar really low and over arching my back and keeping my chest up high. I couldnt handle much weight this way but the pump and contractions were great

On the machine pullovers aswell i really arched my back loads to enable a full lat contraction, and focused on pulling shoulders down and back while keeping chest up high. Again less weight but more lat involvment

----------


## mperk

Nice work bro. I'm glad u added the cardio. That should help with the recomposition... You'll be ripped by summer for sure!

----------


## baseline_9

> Nice work bro. I'm glad u added the cardio. That should help with the recomposition... You'll be ripped by summer for sure!


That is the plan for sure

I wanna look good for my holiday in april

----------


## Twist

Keep it up base. I can't wait for pics

----------


## baseline_9

11.02.11 - lighting is sh1t, i know LOL

----------


## Twist

Your arms are looking sick bro. Front double bi for sure.

----------


## baseline_9

Nice one twist

IMO my arms have always been a stronger poin of mine

They have responded well over the years to higher reps 12-16

Progresa slowed over the last year, after this long cut im gonna be smashin it with the help of some of my chemical friends in my closet

I will show u boys how u really gain weight  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Weight today is 177.4, good!

Ysterday i began a clen cycle.

Im not going to go into detail of my dosing protocol, i do not want this to turn into a drugs thread.

I will say however it is extreemly mild IMO and im using it more as an aid for its anti- catabolic properties

I will probably run it right till he end now and use benadryl at the 3 week point to up-regulate my beta 2 receptor... As i said he dose is low

Mods or ref's can PM me to find out what im doing if they need to know because of judging purposes...

----------


## baseline_9

Ok so its day 2 on clen and i am defo feeling it kicking in

Currently doing my LIC cardio, took my clen before

Normally my HR is at about 130 - 135, today my heart rate is at 150

So from now on i am going to take my clen AFTER my cardio so that i can keel it low intensity LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

Seeing a BIG difference now......amazing....you have to be happy!

----------


## baseline_9

Never happy slim

The day you are happy with ur physique is the day you have given into this lifestyle

I will be happy if i get to sub 10% bodyfat, not with my physique, just happy that i have achieved what i wanted to.

Even if i get to below 10% which is my goal i will not be happy...

I will always see the negatives and not the positives

Once im lean i will want more size...

When i get more size i will want to be leaner with more size....

The cycle goes on

----------


## gettingthere

Wow serious progress coming now base....keep it up its good inspiration

----------


## baseline_9

> Wow serious progress coming now base....keep it up its good inspiration


Cheers brotha

Im happy if i am inspiring you, thats sort of what this thread is about

----------


## baseline_9

Ok guys we are 6 weeks in and at the half way point. Im going to outline what i have been doing over the last 6 weeks...

Started off at around;

230 carbs on training days, 70 on non training days
300 protein
60-70 fat

I am still there pretty much except i have dropped 30g of carbs out of my PWO meal 2 times a week (i train 4 times a week, the other days are still 60g).

Im happy with the diet...

I began by using an oil dressing (see **best salad dressing ever** thread in recipies) but have now changed to 60g of nuts over the day to give me around 40g of fat. My other fats come from 2lbs of chicken and a little in oats.

I am still on a strictly no dairy, no sugar, no fruit diet...

The only fruit i eat is a sqweeze of lemon and a few raspberrys each day

I am still consuming one all out cheat meal each week, usually on a saturday night and this is going to stay. On that day i consume no aditional fats ( no nuts or oil dressing)...

My cardio began at this; i think...

PWO 3 x a week, intervals 3off:1on for 30 mins
AM Fasted 6 x a week for 30 mins
PM unfasted on non training day 1 x 30 mins 

My cardio is now as follows;

PWO 3 x per week, intervals as above + 15 mins of LIC on the end
AM fasted 6 x 45 mins
PM unfasted 1 x 45 mins

I am now fully in the swing of the cardio, some mornings feel shit having to get up but normally its fine.

I have changed from taking a scoop of whey b4 my cardio to after my cardio. I now take 10g BCAA's, 10g glutamine and 300-400mg of cafiene.

I am on my 3rd day of clen , slowly building up the dose. Hopefull it will help with stopping catabolism over the next 10 weeks while im dieting.


I have not cheated on my diet once in 6 weeks.

I have not missed out on any cardio sessions

I have not missed out on any training at all



How do I feel at this point?

I think im doing ok

I feel the diet and cardio is dialed in ok

Im conetantly making little adjustments week by week to keep me constantly loosing around 1.5lbs a week.

I would like to look better at this point but i really dont know what to expect. Im doing all i can but results take time.



What changes have I noticed?

I am noticing the area around my serratus/lats seems to be leaning out a little



What are my plans for the next 6 weeks?

Cardio may eventually go up to a maximum of 60 min sessions

Carbs will remain as high as possible for as long as possible.

Training will remain balls to the wall intense.

Cheat meal will stay on a saturday but may become more sensible ( whole grilled chicken from nandos with a side salad)

Need to do more possing and practice with some BB's to teach me to pose well.

I will be looking into carb and sodium manipulation also as a little experiment for the last week

I may begin practicing the vacume exercise every day to see if it can help pull my waist in tighter. Maybe perform vacumes every 30 mins for one min at a time. That should equate to over 20 mins of TVA training a day. In fact im starting that 2moro.


Good luck everyone x

----------


## Twist

Are you using this competition as a test run for competing? Seems like a great idea to me and watching your body react to things will be very interesting. I will be especially interested in the salt cutting. Fire knows a ton about that. Good shit man keep this up.

----------


## baseline_9

> Are you using this competition as a test run for competing? Seems like a great idea to me and watching your body react to things will be very interesting. I will be especially interested in the salt cutting. Fire knows a ton about that. Good shit man keep this up.


Im basically doing everything that i would do if i was preping for a show

I dont plan to do any shows but in a few years when i have more size i may consider it

Like u say its kind of a little experiment testing things out on myself

Hopefully i can share whatever i learn and it may help others

----------


## baseline_9

Just back from training legs

Smith machine squats
Leg Press
Seated leg curls
RDL's
Calf Press
Seated Calf Raise


My legs are seriously fuked.

They are cramping up really badly from the clen ... It is killing me, literally after 2 sets of smith machine squats my quads felt like sum1 was pulling them out LOL

Ive banged a gram of taurine down and will continue to use it ED at about 6 grams a day.

I will also look into getting some potassium if i cant stop the cramps

----------


## MR-FQ320

hows ur stregth doing base ? have you added muscle, lost muscle or kept it status quo ?

----------


## baseline_9

Strength is still ok, maybe slightly down but i dont pay attention to it

Its not really that important IMO

I will not have gained any size that is for sure...

Without AAS i dont expect to gain any size when dieting either

----------


## SlimJoe

Bro looking great keep up the good work

----------


## Standby

so when you going to start making changes i see no difference in the pic since th ebeginning???  :LOL:  i just kidding bro this is coming along perfect that tricep it looking beasty real thick good job man

----------


## baseline_9

Sby, SJ

Thanks guys

----------


## Dr. Zoidberg

> so when you going to start making changes i see no difference in the pic since th ebeginning???  i just kidding bro this is coming along perfect that tricep it looking beasty real thick good job man


I'll second that: tricep is looking mighty NASTY! I think the Dorian picture by your excercise bike is working1

----------


## baseline_9

Cheers Z on the tricep comment

Hopefully the tris r gunna get better as i lean out more aswell

Im noticing my mid section is looking better and better...

In the mornings when im slightly de-hydrated my stomach is pretty flat which is good

Just over 5 weeks to go, lets fukin do this

I need to weigh in as i have forgotten to do so now for a while


Getting up this morning to do cardio really sucked, i have TBH

I cant w8 untill saturday when im off wrk and can have a nice long sleep

----------


## gbrice75

These pics clearly indicate you have entered into that 'magic window' time where fat loss really has kicked in. That's usually 8 weeks for me, looks like it's 6 for you. This is the biggest noticeable difference yet between pic sets. Great job!

----------


## MR-FQ320

GB can you explain the magic window fat loss effect in a bit more detail ? 
Much appreciated.

----------


## baseline_9

Cheers GB

Ross, GB is likley refering to what i would call being dialed in

It is a point where you have a perfect balance of cardio and diet

Once you get dialed in your on the money and fat loss will be there, if u just stick to what ur doing

From this point only minor changes are required to keep fat loss ocurning

A lot of people drop cals too low too soon and never get dialed in IMO

----------


## baseline_9

Weighed in at 175.2 thismorning

Happy with that

I have reciently been dropping the carbs PWO and having 80g carbs raher than 60g b4 i train.

In effect this has dropped my carbs 40g on mon and thu, and 10g tue and fri

I may just do this a few times a week and see how i feel

----------


## baseline_9

My legs are kind of feeling heavy when doing intervals PWO

Im considering changing it to Steady state for 60 mins

Not sure yet tho

----------


## baseline_9

**Beef Hash** 
This is my beef hash recipie

It is simple to make, even a complete dumb ass could do it

ingredients (Shown in pic below)

8 oz extra lean mince beef

1 onion
1 celery stick
2 mushrooms
0.5 courgette
1 spring onion
2 cloves of garlic

3 roasted peppers
2 hot chillies
3 sun dried tomatoes

Ketchup (low sugar/sodium)
ground cumin
salt
pepper




Tools required

Non stick Pan
Speed Peeler
Sharp Knife
wooden spoon



Method
1. Get ur mince in the pan (medium heat) and break it up into little bits with a wood spoon. No oil in the pan.



2. Chop up all of ur FRESH ingreedients... Onion, celery, spring onion, garlic. Use a speed peeler to make fine ribbons out of the courgett. Do not use the core of the courgett.



Keep an eye on ur mince and keep tossing it.

----------


## baseline_9

3. Once the mince has some good colour add in the Fresh ingridents and mix well. Cook down for about 8 mins.




4. While that is cooking down prep ur jared ingredients. Peppers, chilli, sun dried tomates.



5. Once the mushrooms begin to get some colour add the rest of the ingredients with a good pinch of ground cumin, salt, pepper and a little tomato pure or low sugar/sodium tomato sauce. Add half a cup of water and cook untill all water has gone.



6. Serve with a sprinkle of sesamie seed... Enjoy.

----------


## MR-FQ320

DONE ! ala Gordon Ramsey, brilliant base

----------


## baseline_9

The day Jay Cutler came to the gym. This was the day b4 the Birmingham Bodypower Expo. The big dog trained chest.

----------


## baseline_9

So the story begins with some of my new favorite exercise.

Smith machine squats - 5 sets, one of which was a drop set.







We then moved onto...

Hammer Strength Leg press -first 3 close to failure, last two were completly to failure (u see me get stuck inthe machine LOL), last set being a rest pause set







then onto ham's

Hammer Strength Seated leg curls - 5 sets all to complete failure







and to finnish ham's...

Lying leg extensions - 4 or 5 sets all to failure






So that was it for upper legs.....

now onto calves

----------


## Twist

sick videos bro. Now how about some more updated pics?

----------


## baseline_9

We began with....

Seated calf raises - 5 sets total (last 3 to complete failure,,, watch me fail LOL)







second movement was...

Calf Presses on the leg press - 5 sets again to failure (last 2 sets with negatives at the end)









JOB DONE!

----------


## baseline_9

> sick videos bro. Now how about some more updated pics?


All working for me m8

----------


## baseline_9

A few changes i want to outline


Diet

No carbs now PWO

Carbs have been increased by 20g pre workout in the form of basmati rice

Mon tue thu fri = 190 carbs
Wed sun = 70 carbs
Sat = 60 in morning and then cheat meal in the evening so maybe another 70-100g maybe more?? IDK

Its basically jist a drop of 100g carbs over the whole week


Cardio

My legs r beging to feel it with the intervals so i am droping them and keeping my PWO cardio as LIC for 45 mins

I am however adding 15 mins to my AM fasted cardio to put it up to 60 mins

Total cardio for the week is now 540 mins if my adding up is correct


This is me steping it up 2 notches as we now have under 5 weeks left i think???

----------


## baseline_9

New Pics just taken

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Wow bro!! Upper abs plainly visible already and your upper back width/V-taper is looking sick. Keep up the hard work - its definitely paying off.

----------


## baseline_9

> Wow bro!! Upper abs plainly visible already and your upper back width/V-taper is looking sick. Keep up the hard work - its definitely paying off.


Cheers

A long way to go yet

I have untill april the 14th to be ripped

Doing everything i can to get there

----------


## Dr. Zoidberg

Holy Sh-T!

Base, the change from your last pictures is the most dramatic yet-- I thought something was wrong with my computer screen, your waist looked so small: what a great taper!

Also, your arms are really popping-- and methinks a six pack of abs is coming in nicely!

All of your hard work and dedication is obvious-- You go, boy!  :7up:

----------


## MAC MAN

Keep pushing Baseline, looking great. Good to have you in this competition to help motivate others.

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks guys

Lets see what the next few weeks brings with the extra cardio and reduced carb intake

----------


## SlimmerMe

MAN SAKES ALIVE!!! WOWSA! BASELINE!!! 

A HUGE DIFFERENCE NOW. You look like a different person.

----------


## baseline_9

> MAN SAKES ALIVE!!! WOWSA! BASELINE!!! 
> 
> A HUGE DIFFERENCE NOW. You look like a different person.


Thanks Slim



Next four weeks I am going to be doing the Stairmaster for my PWO cardio.

Did it today and it was hard man!

Cant w8 to do it again 2morow.

45 mins on level 4. My HR was at between 150 and 155 BPM.

----------


## baseline_9

Damm i was nackerd last night after that stairmaster

Slept like a baby!

Thank god its friday and im not working the weekend

Im feeling that the next 4 weeks are going to be tough but im looking forward to it!

I am on off the clen after 2day for 2 weeks and will bring it back in after that for the final 2 weeks of this comp

I am hoping the next 4 weeks will produce the most drastic changes but we will see

After this comp is over i will remain dieting untill april 14th when i got on holiday

----------


## tbody66

Wow, I must say, from the new set of pics your stove looks so much cleaner! Great Job, keep it up, dude!(oh, and I guess nice progress on the body too)

----------


## baseline_9

> Wow, I must say, from the new set of pics your stove looks so much cleaner! Great Job, keep it up, dude!(oh, and I guess nice progress on the body too)


LOL

Trust me the top is no cleaner, u just cant see from there

----------


## baseline_9

This morning I noticed that my obleques seem to be coming in and the fat in that are apears to be thining out

If i am right i will be happy

Maybe i have now gotten to a point where my body is forced to use the bulk reserves around my waist,,, IDK really, just hopefull

Lets see what the next 4 weeks brings for me

I now have 7 weeks left to be in the best shape of my life, so im just over half way

I can see it getting tougher but ive just gotta stick to it now and see this thing out

My goal is still to get to single digit bodyfat levels

I will whip the calipers out soon and see where i am at

Any gueses guys and gals?

----------


## tbody66

I'd say 16%

----------


## baseline_9

> I'd say 16%


Personaly id say less

Looking in the mirror at least i think im less

----------


## Damienm05

15% imo

Edit: It's all very localized at this point around the lower abdomen which bothers some guys but IMO, that's better because with clothes on, in your day to day life, you look much better and frankly, to the untrained eye, you're already "ripped"

----------


## baseline_9

Weight

174.2

Exactly 1 lb in a week

Need to loose more weight quicker

Hopefully the added cardio and reduced carbs will sort that out for me by next week

I would like 173.7 next week

----------


## bcochran0123

Nice

----------


## Twist

> Weight
> 
> 174.2
> 
> Exactly 1 lb in a week
> 
> Need to loose more weight quicker
> 
> Hopefully the added cardio and reduced carbs will sort that out for me by next week
> ...


 What's your end goal as far as weight? I know you are going for a look but what weight do you think you will have to be to get there?

----------


## baseline_9

> What's your end goal as far as weight? I know you are going for a look but what weight do you think you will have to be to get there?


IDK Twist

All I know i that i want to loose about 1.5 lbs of weight each week and hopefully then i can hang onto LBM and chip away at the fat

----------


## baseline_9

So my cheat meal this week was pretty epic. I cooked up a feast and it was damm good

Bread with parma ham, garlic and parmasan cheese

Lamb shanks with butter cream and cheese mash potato

Vanilla cheesecake with ice cream

All topped off with a blackberry smoothie made with milk cream and vanilla syrup


I did feel kind of bad after eating that much LOL


Next week the steak is coming out of the fridge, i cnt w8 to try it

I will probably make a bread and butter pudding for dessert

Just doing a cardio session i missed on wednesday night


Looking forward to getting in the gym 2moro and demolishing legs


Only 4 weeks left now, im at 100% now, the cardio and training will not change

Any modifications now will be diet related

If i have to i will drop some carbs in my intra workout drink next i think

ATM im doing 40g of dextrose intra workout, this may drop to 20 soon

The pre workout meal is currently at 80g of carbs coming from white basmati rice. This may also be reduced gradually over the next 4 weeks


Cardio is at;

6x60 mins LIC Fasted AM
3x45 mins stairmaster PWO
1x45 mins LIC evening ( non training day )


I was considering throwing in a week of keto but i think at this point that could be a mistake. After this competition is over i may re-consider keto for a few weeks and maybe do a CKD with a reload on a saturday


All my food is prepped for the next 4 days (chicken and brocoli) so i just need to get this cardio done and then i can slam my last 2 meals down a sleep

Up at 05.55 2moro for my cardio...

Cant w8  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

Base you are really nailing this bro! keep it up not long left... progress pics look awesome and bi's look sick.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base you are really nailing this bro! keep it up not long left... progress pics look awesome and bi's look sick.


Thanks for ur support brotha

----------


## tbody66

Base, I do admire you tons, you are nailing this and you don't need our encouragement to do so. I know you are committed to being who you want to be and having the body you want as well. I will still be here throughout the journey and encourage you when you need it and kick you when you need that.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base, I do admire you tons, you are nailing this and you don't need our encouragement to do so. I know you are committed to being who you want to be and having the body you want as well. I will still be here throughout the journey and encourage you when you need it and kick you when you need that.


Cheers man, its nice to hear

Im happy to have so many people following this log, it really dose drive me harder

Believe it or not all u guys that follow me in this log encourage me to do this for myself. Its kind of like I need to proove to myself and others the level of dedication that i have to this sport...

The thing is other than on this board I only have neutral support, people kind of put up with my lifestyle rather than encourage me to do well, on this boars it is quite the oposite

I dont care what anyone says, you are in this sport to proove somthing to not only urself. Whats the point in winning if u cant share the experience with others, rite?

I know where I want to be and know what I need to do to get there and now that I have some support from others I will get where I wanna be.

Its just a matter of time, dedication and a shit load of hard work

Im going to show u guys what can be done over an 12-24 month period, this is simply the first phase and is only here to get me in shape and ready for a mass asult come summer time...

Im looking to do a real transformation, not a fukin 12 week cut... This is bread and butter, the real training and transformation begins after this phase, so do a load more calories and LBM


Stay tuned and keep in touch and I promise to show u a real transformation with plenty of pics, training videos and even cooking advise... I have plenty more to come and once im in my gaining phase this threa will be the best place on the net for bodybuilding meal ideas...


A bit of a long winded post but im currently doing 60 mins of cardio and need to pass the time

A final thankyou to anyone who has supported me through this, believe it or not im doing this just as much for u as im doing it for myself

And a shout out to any lurkers. Please post up, ur support is honestly apreciated

----------


## gbrice75

Base, i'm in awe of and inspired by your continued commitment to this. Where my log fell short and basically turned into a 'blog' where anything goes, you have remained true, updated every day, kept it strictly business and never allowed it to be derailed. Kudos to you my friend, you are doing great and I can't wait to see what you bring us this summer!

----------


## baseline_9

> Base, i'm in awe of and inspired by your continued commitment to this. Where my log fell short and basically turned into a 'blog' where anything goes, you have remained true, updated every day, kept it strictly business and never allowed it to be derailed. Kudos to you my friend, you are doing great and I can't wait to see what you bring us this summer!


Thanks man!


Just home from the gym, 45 mins on the stairmaster has to be the best cardio in the world lol

I want one in my bedroom, dont think it will fit tho hahaha

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> Just home from the gym, 45 mins on the stairmaster has to be the best cardio in the world lol
> 
> I want one in my bedroom, dont think it will fit tho hahaha


Best cardio in the gym, hands down! I can't handle more then 30 mins though, i'm literally dying and soaked on that thing, eyes closed and clenching my teeth lol. What programs do you use on it?

----------


## baseline_9

Keepin it simple for now

45 mins on level 4 ( manual )

Is still a killer tho

----------


## gbrice75

> Keepin it simple for now
> 
> 45 mins on level 4 ( manual )
> 
> Is still a killer tho


Oh, ok - i'm feeling a little better now! I'm hitting it hard at level 10, but doing 3 different programs @ 10mins each. So it's not super intense the entire time, but I like the interval effect I get from it.

----------


## baseline_9

At level 10 on our climber u would literally be running up the stairs lol

If the levels r the same, well done bro

----------


## gbrice75

> At level 10 on our climber u would literally be running up the stairs lol
> 
> If the levels r the same, well done bro


Thanks man. Is yours a Stairmaster brand Stepmill with the real revolving stairs?

----------


## baseline_9

> Thanks man. Is yours a Stairmaster brand Stepmill with the real revolving stairs?


Yes the stepmill 1

Yes with revolving stairs, i think there is a pic maybe on the last page, posted last friday i think

Edit... See next post

----------


## baseline_9

> Thanks Slim
> 
> 
> 
> Next four weeks I am going to be doing the Stairmaster for my PWO cardio.
> 
> Did it today and it was hard man!
> 
> Cant w8 to do it again 2morow.
> ...


Bumping image for GB

----------


## baseline_9

Having to get up thismorning felt pretty shit TBH

But i got up and completed my cardio

I need some good stuff to watch online when i do my cardio

I think im guna start watchin masterchef as i love the show but but dont get to watch it when its on tv because im training. Also it is a 60 min show so perfect to get me thru the sessions

I have ordered some sugar free boiled sweets to give a go

I dont really like sweets that much but thy were omly a few quid so why not

Im also w8in for some sugar free syrup to come back in stock for my pancakes

Another thing to give a little go and see what its like


Rest day 2 day so just need to complete my 2nd cardio session at some point and then i can chill. Day off wrk 2moz aswell which is gr8, i think i need a good sleep in

----------


## baseline_9

Great feeling

Everything has gone right all in a matter of 10 mins

1. I get called out to work - good, money!

2. I fire my machine up to pick up my task for work and realise that i have booked friday off as anual leave. I have tomorow off as a rota day aswell so my weekend begins now!!

3. I pick up my task and call into the controll i need to co-op with and they tell me that the fault has been cleared by sum1 else already!!!

Spin the van around the block to keep the tracker happy and now im doing my cardio while i get paid time and a half while thinking about my 4 day weekend

Great

----------


## Standby

damn base, thats all i can say lol

----------


## baseline_9

> damn base, thats all i can say lol


In what context LOL


and here is a new pic, unfortunatly I couldnt get some others to upload

----------


## Standby

GB is mirin your lats just so you know

----------


## baseline_9

02.03.11

----------


## baseline_9

For refrence

Week 1.....





Week 8 .....





I think im makin some progress, bring on the summer, come on fat, keep coming off.... please

----------


## FireGuy

Sweet! That's hard/smart work showing right there!

----------


## baseline_9

> Sweet! That's hard/smart work showing right there!


Cheers bro

One more for good luck, this one is my favorite

----------


## csavage0

killin it baseline. Keep it up!!!!!! Your holding on to size and dropping fat at the same time. Thats everyones dream lol

----------


## baseline_9

I woke up thismorning feeling great. A nice long 4 day weekend is ahead of me, brilliant

But then the ying-yang monster hit me

I recieved a phone call to tell me that one of my moms cats died in the night from an ilirgic reaction to some flowers that literally distroyed her imune system in a matter of 12 hours.

I loved that cat, if ur a pet owner you will understand

I called my GF to tell her who currently has a virus so im not seeing her untill it has cleared up because i cant afford to get ill at this point in the competition. She caught the virus from her mother and has now passed it onto her dad and uncle...


So while i woke up 2day feeling great and looking forward to life all of my loved ones are feeling awfull for some reason or another

Now i feel so bad for my mom and her other cat, my moms last cat got run over aswell and the one that she still has now had to have part of her leg replaced.... Kind of like a curse or sumat


Anyway, enough of my bullshit

Im on my bike doing my fasted cardio at least

Big back session 2nite coming up

After speaking to a contest prep expert I have decided to make some more radical drops in carbs at this point to force my body to respond and drop some extra fat in the last 4 weeks

My carbs ATM go...

180,180,60,180,180,120,60

My plan is now

120,120,60,120,120,120,60

I also plan to drop my fat from around 55-65 grams down to about 40g


Im one week off the clen , i plan to run some benadryl to upregulate my beta 2 receptor and get back on at some point soon

----------


## baseline_9

> killin it baseline. Keep it up!!!!!! Your holding on to size and dropping fat at the same time. Thats everyones dream lol


Nice 1 brotha

----------


## Kawigirl

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## baseline_9

> 


Haha

Second day on 120 carbs, feeling ok, had a good delt and bicep workout 2nite followed by 45 mins of hell on the stepmill

I really just hope that i can kill this for then next 6 weeks and be in the best shape ever for my holiday

Bring on the all inclusive 5 star baby, yeh!!!

Looking forward to doing nothing but sleeping, chilling, eating shit, drinking milkshakes all day (with added protien ofcorse), and lounging around for a week in the sun. Maybe even throw in a little training if i can be botherd.

Once i get back i will probably diet for a few weeks to get back to where i was b4 the holiday and then get on a cycle and hopefully have a good rebound...

Cant w8....


Cheat meal 2moro;

Grilled Ciabatta bread topped with parma ham and manchego cheese

32oz 51 day dry aged beef ribeye (bone in, cowboy cut), grilled and finnished in the oven with rosemary butter. Served with tripple cooked chunkey chips and a creamy wild mushroom sauce....

Bread and butter pudding, laced with nutella, served with dairy ice cream

Hersheys hot chocolate made with cream, whole milk, vanilla syrup, with a load of sqwerty cream on top

Its going to be epic...

I will have to get some pics of my beef. This is the beef that i have been dry ageing in my fridge for over 3 weeks.

I butcherd the beef today and it has come out great, it is now at the final stage where i have cut it into 3 and coverd it in salt to draw the last bit of moisture out of the meat....

I will have to get some pics so stay tuned

----------


## baseline_9

Forgot to mention my current diet as far as carbs and fats go

For my fats i am now going to have 10g of peanutbutter 4 x a day to give me 20g of fat

I have 5g fat from oats in the AM, and about 16g of fat from 4 x 8oz portions of lean meat throughout the day, maybe another 2g in whey.

So my fat is about 45 ish

Carbs are 60g in the AM every day and then on training days 40g Pre workout in the form of white basmati rice and 20g intra workout from dextrose... With added greens and carbs here n there im prob at about 130-140 a day

Protein is the same as always

3 scoops whey concentrate
32 oz lean meat ( 24 chicken, 8 beef )
1 cup egg whites

Simple really

My carbs have basically had a big drop of 60g on training days, also fats have come down a bit

I may put this up and down, just wanna see how i respond

----------


## billyyb

great thread man, good transformation too keep it up and u will deff reach ur goal! 
btw i love the oat and egg pancakes.. i was having oats and eggs for breakfast separately and it was getting annoying and now i can just combine them into this pancake and it tastes great lol! love it with bluberries, bitta honey and lemon. Cheers and good luck.

----------


## baseline_9

> great thread man, good transformation too keep it up and u will deff reach ur goal! 
> btw i love the oat and egg pancakes.. i was having oats and eggs for breakfast separately and it was getting annoying and now i can just combine them into this pancake and it tastes great lol! love it with bluberries, bitta honey and lemon. Cheers and good luck.


Thanks

And yeh thy r wkd, my favorite meal of the day

I like to put all the mix into the pan and cook for 3ish mins then slide it out onto a plate ( so the uncooked side is up) then turn the pan upaide down and push the plate into the pan as if u were holding a pizza box (the plate being the box)... Then flip over quickly and put back on the heat for a few more mins (with the plate still in the pan), do the reverse to get it out.

Best sauce ive found is 1/2 a lemon juced with a handfull of raspberrys all mushed together. Its sharp and sweet at the same time.

----------


## -KJ-

Love following this thread... first thing i look at when computer is turned on! keep goin pal

----------


## baseline_9

> Love following this thread... first thing i look at when computer is turned on! keep goin pal


cheers dude

Anything that would make it a stronger thread?

I should hopefully be posting a vid on how to do the oat pancakes 2morow


MY cheat meal was great,,,

I ended up having a 12oz ribeye rather than the monter on the bone ribeye since we had plenty of food going since our guests pulled out last min

My Ribeye steak was honestly the best steak I have ever eaten, this was reastaurent standard meat. In fact I have never ate meat of this quality and ive done my fair share of eating out LOL

It was better than certified Aberdeen Angus IMO and that is saying somthing for a standard breed...

I salted the beef for the last 36 hrs to draw out any extra moisture which worked well. The steak was like wax, it literally cut like it was wax, the fat just melted in the pan like butter, the meat the same in ur mouth... Im doing it agin but this time in the butcher fridge for 6 weeks instead of 3... cant w8, gona do a 5 or 6 rib this time aswell.


A few pics below of just under 2/3 of the final product, notice the depth of colour in the meat, whiteness of the fat and how dry the meat looks... This is what to look for when buying steak

The four steaks are between 9 and 11oz, the bone in is just under 32oz!

----------


## baseline_9

Pics 05.03.11

Not great light Sorry

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## gettingthere

Your batting this out of the park mate, superb doesent describe it!!

Im starting my cutting phase tomorrow morning...(hopefully 7.30 running if i can drag my ass out of bed), and these pics are motivating for me and im sure for others!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Your batting this out of the park mate, superb doesent describe it!!
> 
> Im starting my cutting phase tomorrow morning...(hopefully 7.30 running if i can drag my ass out of bed), and these pics are motivating for me and im sure for others!!


Cheers man

Make sure u do get up and do ur cardio, if u dont you have already lost and it will be game over, trust me...

----------


## baseline_9

My food prepped up for 5 days (3 of 6 meals a day) since im working late all week and wont have a day off to do my prep.

Each box contains 24oz chicken breast and broccoli, yummy

Nando garlic sauce for the chicken and peanut butter for my fats.

----------


## Twist

Hey bro so I just bought $200 worth of filet mignons from Omaha steakhouse and was wondering how you salt/marinate it. My steaks have been much tastier since the last tips you gave me so I'm looking for more. You can pm it if you want.

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey bro so I just bought $200 worth of filet mignons from Omaha steakhouse and was wondering how you salt/marinate it. My steaks have been much tastier since the last tips you gave me so I'm looking for more. You can pm it if you want.


Cool

It all depend if u wanna turn ur lean cut of meat into a less lean cut of meat lol

For some bangin flavour try making a rosemary butter...


U need to buy some fresh rosemary, tbh if i was you i would buy a rosemary plant and grow it in thr garden because its so simple.

U wanna pick a load of rosemary, and blend it in a food processor with 250g butter

Put the mix into a tub or make a roll out of it in tin foil and freeze

Now each time u cook ur fillet steak remember...

Pan screaming hot ( i actually use a cast iron griddle pan that i heat for 10-15 mins in an oven on 300 celcius then pull out and put on full heat)

While ur pan is heating up smother ur steak (make sure ur steak is room temprature so take it out the fridge 45 mins b4 u cook i) in ground black pepper all over and put a little oil over the meat as well. U need oil with a high smoke point so olive oil wont do! Ground nut oil is good. Pat the oil on the meat

Drop the steak in the pan and time about 2 mins each side. If u use a griddle pan u wanna twist the steak after a min to create more grill lines. Remember grill lines equals flavour

Now depending on how well done u want ur steak and how thick the steak is you can either put it in the oven (still in oven proof pan) and cook for a little longer or leave it to rest on a chopping board under foil for 5 mins.

The key for big flavour is to drop thqt rosemary butter into the pan with 60 seconds to go, or put a blob of it on top of the steak b4 it goes into the oven. The butter will almost burn and create a load of nutty, buttery flavour in ur steak and infuse the meat with rosemary.

Remember to flip the steak in the butter and pour it onto the meat when u take it out the pan.

U only use a tablespoon of bhtter and u wont be eating even half of that (unless u want to  :Wink:  )



Now if u wanna less fatty steak cook the meat the same but smother the meat in chopped rosemary b4 u cook it along with the pepper.

----------


## paddy155

Awsome mate

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Couple questions for you on some issues I haven't really heard you talk about. 

IMO you are doing a lot of cardio, so first of all, how much do you think is too much cardio? and how do you feel about it? ie. I know you enjoy your cardio to a certain extent because it is the means to your goals but do you still look forward to it or do you count down every last second and dread it? 

How important do you think it is to set a specific time period, like 12 weeks in your example, for cutting? Do you find that it's much easier to endure knowing that it's only 12 weeks long and that the end is in sight?

----------


## baseline_9

> Couple questions for you on some issues I haven't really heard you talk about. 
> 
> IMO you are doing a lot of cardio, so first of all, how much do you think is too much cardio? and how do you feel about it? ie. I know you enjoy your cardio to a certain extent because it is the means to your goals but do you still look forward to it or do you count down every last second and dread it? 
> 
> How important do you think it is to set a specific time period, like 12 weeks in your example, for cutting? Do you find that it's much easier to endure knowing that it's only 12 weeks long and that the end is in sight?


I hate cardio

I love the fact that i have the balls to do it when other wimp out like little girls

IMO any more than 2 hrs a day 6 days a week is too much and i dont think u can maintain that much for very long either

If u set a time frame up i think ur setting urself up to fail since it will generally take longer than u think

Set a goal rather than a time frame

If anyone is looking to begin dieting I basically make simple reccomendations

Calories begin at LBM x 15 or ther abouts

Cardio is 5-10 sessions a week and TBH I think you should start at 10 sessions and just increase the duration each week until you reach your max at about week 6-8...

Doing 10 shorter cardio sessions rather than 5 longer ones is settin u up right from the start in the right ways, it will get u in the routine

I think 2 x 45-60 min sessions a day is the most I would reccomend and a total of 10 sessions a week max...

I think you should have one complete rest day to rest ur mind aswell as ur body

Once u reach ur maximim cardio limit u should watch ur body and then make changes with calorie intake, generally reducing carbs and maybe even the fats as you go along

----------


## baseline_9

Had a wkd leg session last night

Leg press
Seated leg curls
Lying leg curls
Seated calf raise
Calf press

We did the leg press with a low foot position and a narrow stance ( 8 inches between heels) full depth which was amazing, my quads were on fire

Did one drop set on the leg press and one rest pause on the lying leg curl but other that thag it was all str8 sets to failure

Chest and triceps 2nite with a 45 min session of stepmill after

Energy levels are still ok but we will see how i feel on friday after 6 days of low/no carbs...

I am now back on the clen after only 1 week off. I know 2 weeks is reccomended to upregulate the beta 2 receptor but i can tell u for sure that one week off is enough for me to feel it kick in as soon as i was takin it

By the end of my last 2 weeks i could not feel that much. Yesterday at a lower dose i could feel the clen just like i did at the begining of the first 2 weeks

----------


## Kawigirl

If your energy is still going well after 6 days of low carbs.....kudo's to you! I'm a stack of smashed asholes after a few days.

It's good your reading your body with regards to clen . Too many just take without recognizing either there body is reacting to well...or not enough.

You seem to really have gotten your education in line with what your doing Baseline. I see big things for you in the future!!!

HUGS
KG

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> *I hate cardio
> 
> I love the fact that i have the balls to do it when other wimp out like little girls*
> 
> IMO any more than 2 hrs a day 6 days a week is too much and i dont think u can maintain that much for very long either
> 
> If u set a time frame up i think ur setting urself up to fail since it will generally take longer than u think
> 
> Set a goal rather than a time frame
> ...


Nice answers. I agree with everything you said, especially bold above.

----------


## baseline_9

> If your energy is still going well after 6 days of low carbs.....kudo's to you! I'm a stack of smashed asholes after a few days.
> 
> It's good your reading your body with regards to clen . Too many just take without recognizing either there body is reacting to well...or not enough.
> 
> You seem to really have gotten your education in line with what your doing Baseline. I see big things for you in the future!!!
> 
> HUGS
> KG


LOL

Cheers kawi

My carbs average about 110g a day if u factor in the cheat meal on saturdays, however Im cycling them higher on training days (120) and lower on non training days (60) so we will se how i go when they begin to drop.

----------


## baseline_9

Weight is 174.2 this morning

Exacly the same as it was 12 days ago!

Im just hoping that when i weigh in on sat the weight has gone down

Hopefully with the drop in carbs i will loose somthing

----------


## baseline_9

Ahhhhhh

The best part of my day

Eating peanut butter str8 out of the jar



Anyway

Im dropping my fats a little

I was consuming 10 x 0.5 tspns of peanut butter per day for my fats ( other fats come from chicken and beef)

Now im gonna do 6 x 0.5 tspns per day which is 15g of fats

15 fat from peanut butter
20 fats from other meats
5 fats from whey
2 fats from oats

Id say im at about 45-50g a day ATM

Carbs r 125 on training days (4), 65 on non-training days (3) and may balance out a littoe higher because of my one cheat meal

Protein is 300-320 where is stays the same

I drop any additional fats on my cheat meal day to try and balance things out a little


Im a bit jittery 2day from the clen but oh well i will settle

----------


## baseline_9

Feeling a little drained at the min

back from the gym and just eaten my last meal b4 bed

It nackerd, drained and jittery from the clen all at the same time = Im getting there LOL

just over 2 weeks left now!

Gotta killl this shit

Im going to up my cardio intensity a little and just see how it goes, although im feeling fuked already just doin what im doin...

A guy at the gym offered to do my BF next week so I will let u know how it turns out..

I dont care really tho since I looked in the mirror at the gym under the good lights and I looked SICK. IMO anyway

Peace out, mother fukers............................................ ......  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Just for reference im currently eating all of my ADITIONAL fats in the form of peanut butter in meals 2 and 3 on training days and meals 2, 3 and 4 on non training days

Aditional fats are 30g of peanut butter per day (15g fat)

I now plan to change it so that im consuming 20g of peanut butter per day along with 5 x fish oil caps

This will keep the fat intake the same ( protein loss is so small its not worth thinking about)


Ive just finnish capping up some taurine and caffiene in a ratio of 6 to 1

I plan to take a total of 7g a day (9 of my caps)



This is gonna sound really stupid... Yeh really stupid but it kind o makes some sense to me anyway...

Ive been thinking about stubborn fat. Well basically larger fat stores ( stomach etc..) and some of the reasons you shift that fat last

One reason is down to poor blood flow, thus partly preventing the mobilisation process that is required to use that fat...

So ive been thinking about how you can increase bloodflow that fat basically, creating a better environment for fat to be mobilised-become free fatty acids- and be oxidised

Heat.... Maybe heat in that area could open capillary and increase blood flow... IDK

How can we apply heat? IDK

Maybe Deep Heat muscular Spray

----------


## MR-FQ320

are you talking about like doing cardio with cling film wrapped your waist ? or a bin bag over your upper body while cardio ? i think theres some stuff like heated waistbands and for bad backs, might be more suitable than deep heat.

i know you sweat a load more but whether it mobilises fat or not im not sure.

----------


## Kawigirl

> are you talking about like doing cardio with cling film wrapped your waist ? or a bin bag over your upper body while cardio ? i think theres some stuff like heated waistbands and for bad backs, might be more suitable than deep heat.
> 
> i know you sweat a load more but whether it mobilises fat or not im not sure.


 
if that were true...woman would never leave a sauna

----------


## baseline_9

> are you talking about like doing cardio with cling film wrapped your waist ? or a bin bag over your upper body while cardio ? i think theres some stuff like heated waistbands and for bad backs, might be more suitable than deep heat.
> 
> i know you sweat a load more but whether it mobilises fat or not im not sure.



NO!

Im thinking about trying to increase bloodflow to an area that usually has littel blood flow.

----------


## baseline_9

A few pics from last night after the hardest cardio session in my life.... took me a good hour to recover from the cardio lol

weight is 172 (i think)

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## baseline_9

Comparison between day 1 and day 67

Day 1 


Day 67



Day 1


Day 67

----------


## baseline_9

Day1


Day 67



Day1


Day 67

----------


## MBMETC

look impressive, very good work bro! keep it up.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Amazing.....you are doing fantastic!

----------


## MR-FQ320

yep abs are defo showing, triceps separated from delts, good work bro, done a BF% caliper test ?

how much more do you want to / think you can lose ?

----------


## baseline_9

> look impressive, very good work bro! keep it up.





> Amazing.....you are doing fantastic!





> yep abs are defo showing, triceps separated from delts, good work bro, done a BF% caliper test ?
> 
> how much more do you want to / think you can lose ?


Thanks guys


Getting tested next week

I would love to get to single digit BF but im dieting up until my holiday which is just under 5 weeks away and after that i will not be looking to loose any more... I feel it could be counter productive

After my holiday i will probable prime for one more week and the start a cycle

----------


## MR-FQ320

^^^^^ good plan, lean gain cycle ? dont want spoil all that hard graft with a dirty bulk right ? I plan on doing something similar if other events take there course, 12 weeks test and mast, should be awesome.

----------


## paulzane

Baseline 9 you have done a great job ..... well done!

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^^^^ good plan, lean gain cycle ? dont want spoil all that hard graft with a dirty bulk right ? I plan on doing something similar if other events take there course, 12 weeks test and mast, should be awesome.


Yeh im done with gaining fat m8

Gotta keep it clean

I actually eat a verry strict diet even when gaining. I end up gaining too much weigh not because I eat crap but simply because I eat too much good food!

B4 this diet began i was eating 5K calories coming from chicken, flank steak, eggs, rice and oats...


From now on im gonna be even stricter but also monitor my weigh and not rush things

Im planning the cycle in my head now and cant w8 to start growing again

----------


## baseline_9

> Baseline 9 you have done a great job ..... well done!


Cheers

----------


## gettingthere

Baseline, first off the recent set of pics are extremely good and this thread is great, i hope to keep a thread half as good as this over in the members pictures, GT's cutting log btw!!

I have a question, throughout this hole experience, what have you found the hardest and what helped you overcome the obstacles put in front of you?

You obviously have a great knowledge of dieting and cardio right now. How impportant has the cardio been to you? is it the most important thing in your transformation? 

Also as you know im beginning to cut and hope to yield results similar to you, what sort of rep range did you stick to? everyone has their own opinion on it?

Sorry for the questions, it just interests me, type of guy who would be a super trainer in this i feel

----------


## baseline_9

> Baseline, first off the recent set of pics are extremely good and this thread is great, i hope to keep a thread half as good as this over in the members pictures, GT's cutting log btw!!
> 
> *Thanks, I will be checking it out*
> 
> I have a question, throughout this hole experience, what have you found the hardest and what helped you overcome the obstacles put in front of you?
> 
> *Well I always stress that you must stick to the plan!
> 
> You must stick to ur diet, u must stick to ur cardio schedule
> ...


Firstly, thankyou for your continued support...

I apreciate it whe I see that people are following this log and im not just talking to myself...

See *bold* for answers to ur q's

----------


## gettingthere

Super answers and thank you for taking the time out. Very interesting cheers mate

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yeh im done with gaining fat m8
> 
> Gotta keep it clean
> 
> I actually eat a verry strict diet even when gaining. I end up gaining too much weigh not because I eat crap but simply because I eat too much good food!
> 
> B4 this diet began i was eating 5K calories coming from chicken, flank steak, eggs, rice and oats...
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya, what are your thoughts on either increasing the intake of calories or decreasing the cardio to slowly increase the daily required amount of calories, given that cardio is a pain but still required, i was thinking of tapering it down while keeping the intake of calories the same, I think 20 - 30 mins a day would suffice, so maybe decrease cardio by 15 mins a day for at least a week maybe two until the 20/30 mins is reached and then start to increase intake of calories by say 200 calories per day for a couple of weeksand re-evaluate and increase again all the while monitoring BF% is at the desired level.

----------


## gbrice75

Good Lord Base, you are really leaning out nicely. Proof of what 'sticktoit-ivness' will do. I gotta start taking cues from you!

----------


## baseline_9

> I hear ya, what are your thoughts on either increasing the intake of calories or decreasing the cardio to slowly increase the daily required amount of calories, given that cardio is a pain but still required, i was thinking of tapering it down while keeping the intake of calories the same, I think 20 - 30 mins a day would suffice, so maybe decrease cardio by 15 mins a day for at least a week maybe two until the 20/30 mins is reached and then start to increase intake of calories by say 200 calories per day for a couple of weeksand re-evaluate and increase again all the while monitoring BF% is at the desired level.


I will probably do 4-6 cardio sessions per week, 30 mins each just fo general health

As far as adding calories im not sure exactly what im going to do

I may bump my cals up to a 500 surplus over the course of a week and then begin a cycle

----------


## baseline_9

> Good Lord Base, you are really leaning out nicely. Proof of what 'sticktoit-ivness' will do. I gotta start taking cues from you!


Some find it hard to stick to the diet and cardio

The thing is once you cheat it then becomes hard to keep a clean slate

----------


## billyyb

Dont want to annoy you, but you seem like a good chef, so i was wondering if you have any ideas on how to spice up my lunch time meal.
At the moment I am just having chicken breast and brown rice, looking for a bit of flavour and I am a pathetic cook lol. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Cheers

----------


## baseline_9

> Dont want to annoy you, but you seem like a good chef, so i was wondering if you have any ideas on how to spice up my lunch time meal.
> At the moment I am just having chicken breast and brown rice, looking for a bit of flavour and I am a pathetic cook lol. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Cheers


Hmmmmm...

What do I want right now

Spannish Rice with grilled chicken breast

Chop onion, bell pepper and chilli fine and fry in oil on a low heat for 8 mins or untill soft

Add smoked paprica and cyene pepper and chopped garilc(i like it nice n hot), cook for a further 2 mins

Add 1 cup of rice (uncooked) and fry all together on a high heat for 3-4 mins, keep it moving in the pan

Add 1.5 cups of chicken stock/broth and 1 big spoon full of tomato paste (big spoon, maybe 1/3 -1/2 cup

Cover and cook untill there is no moisture left on a low heat

With 3-5 mins left throw in some frozen peas

Leave the rice to cool with the lid off the pan (i find this helps keep it lighter)



for the chicken I would just keep it simple with Salt, pepper and maybe a little paprica

Beat the fat end of the breast out so that it is the same as the other end, and season up well

Get a griddle pan or BBQ smoking hot and throw the breast in with just a little oil on the breast

Cook for 2 mins without moving the breast and then TURN the breast from 10pm to 2am and cook for a further 2 mins(this will gove you 2 directions of grill lines on the meat creating better taste)

Flip the breast after 4 mins on the one side and repeat the process on the other side




I would cook the chicken as soon as u put the liquid into ur rice and once the chicken breast is cooked I would leave it in with the rice to keep it from drying out


Serve with freshly grated parmesan chees and Extra Virgin Olive Oil as ur Fat source (no cheese if ur being sensible)


Good luck

----------


## billyyb

Sounds good I will try it cheers man

----------


## baseline_9

Just been calipered, only a quick 4 point test... Not best but results below

15/03/11

Bi 2.8
Tri 5.2
Sub 9.8
Sup 8
Total 25.8
11%BF

I tyink im higher, FG thinks im 13ish from last pics

All good tho, will get retested nxt week

----------


## stack_it

Looking good baseline. Glad to see you've been able to stay motivated and stick to your goals. Very inspiring.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Looking great in your new pics man (no homo). You are evidence of what can be accomplished when sticking to a smart diet/training plan. Truly motivational.

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks guys

----------


## baseline_9

So on tuesday for my PWO cardio i did 15 mins at level 4 then the final 30 mins was 90 secs lev 4, 90 secs lev 5 ( on the stepmill

2nite i plan to do 90-90 all the way thru, lev4-lev5

Back 2nite, thinking....

Pull ups
Rack pulls
Cable rows

Either hams or traps after aswell

----------


## baseline_9

So ive done my training and eaten my last meal

I feel and look like a zombie lol


For back i did regular rack pulls ( 4 sets to complete failure )

We then did hams

SLDL was the weapon of mass construction but I dont like to do anything str8 forward....

So we put the bar on the floor in the rack that we just did rack pulls with and then put the bars back in half way up your thigh...

I then proceded to do Deadlifts but obviously you can only come up 3/4 of the way... This is excellent for drilling the hamstrings and lower back hard..

Excellent variation on the regular deadlift, you should try it next time you DL

----------


## Rizdizzle

Great job Base ive been watching your thread. You have inspired me to continue with all the cardio

----------


## baseline_9

> Great job Base ive been watching your thread. You have inspired me to continue with all the cardio


Thanks man

Im just catching up on some of the cardio i missed in the week

Pain in the ass

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, so we have now less than 2 weeks to go!

I am going to be really clamping down on my fats the next 2 weeks, going to drop them very low in a final effort to loose that extra fat

For now i will keep my carbs the same... 120 on training days and 60 on non training days

I plan to kill myself on the the next 2 weeks and really push the intensity

I really should be practicing my posing amd doing vacumes on a daily basis but im not... I will do as much as i can


This weeks cheat meal was a little excessive so i kind of feel bad. Next week is gonna be much more reserved ( rib roast with greens and boiled potatoes)

I am planning my cheat day for 2nd April after final pics r taken...

Gonna start with some kind of full english breakfast, then having the family round for afternoon tea consisting of cake, scones with clotted cream and jam, sandwiches, chip/fries to u yanks...

I plan to go to costco and walk round with a trolley... If i want sumat im just gunna get it... Cookies, cakes, bagles, bbq ribs, ribeye steak, pastries

I will probably spend £30 on junk food and eat my way thru it over that weekend

----------


## baseline_9

After the 2nd April i have just under 2 weeks untill my holiday to mexico so i will be back on the diet and focused on getting as lean as i can in that time

Once i ge back off holiday i will probably get back on the diet for a week or 2 and then begin a transition into a clean bulk with the addition of AAS

I plan to drop my cardio from 10 sessions a week down to 5

I plan to slowly increase my carbs and fats to a point where im about 500-700 calories over my TDEE and then let the magic happen

My goals are to stay between 10 and 12ish % BF year round and then maybe just do an 8 week cut for each summer to get beach ready and re-prime

----------


## baseline_9

Morning cardio is going to change slightly...

Im currently doing 60 mins on my spin bike 6 x a week

Im now going to go the the gym ED untill the end of this competition at 05.45 to get there for opening time and do 60 mins of high incline power walking.....

I have 10 more AM fasted cardio sessions to go and im going to ramp it up a bit... Wish I did this 4 weeks ago tho..

I have 6 more PWO cardio sessions (45 mins)

I have 2 more PM cardio sessions (60 mins)

So 18 more cardio sessions.... All to be done on the treadmill in the same way.... The treadmill says that im burning 430 calories in my 45 min sessions

Peanut butter has been removed now also... current macro intake is aprox as follows

Training Days

300 Protein, 1200 cals

130 carbs, 520 cals

40 fats, 360 cals

total 2080 cals


Non Training days

300 Pro

70 carbs

40 fats

total cals 1840

I will still be having a cheat meal this Saturday, and hopefully that will keep me going for the final week....


I plan to continue this schedule for up until my holiday, 14th April.... Although I may add in some fats to hopefully stop me burning out....

Wish me luck in this final leg of this mission

----------


## gettingthere

> Ok, so we have now less than 2 weeks to go!
> 
> I am going to be really clamping down on my fats the next 2 weeks, going to drop them very low in a final effort to loose that extra fat
> 
> For now i will keep my carbs the same... 120 on training days and 60 on non training days
> 
> I plan to kill myself on the the next 2 weeks and really push the intensity
> 
> I really should be practicing my posing amd doing vacumes on a daily basis but im not... I will do as much as i can
> ...


Beautiful!!! Knowing that you have that day coming will push you further

----------


## baseline_9

> Beautiful!!! Knowing that you have that day coming will push you further


Yes it certianly will...


Morning cardio done at the gym...

I wish i started the cardio at the gym right from the begining... The high incline power walking is defo the way to go for me anyway...

I will be there again 2nite and will do another hour (normally 45 mins)

I plan to now make all my cardio sessions 60 mins...

15-17 more cardio sessions now remain depending on when I cut the cardio b4 final pics

35 more cardio sessions untill my holiday (if i remain at 100% on the cardio, which i may not. I may cut the sunday session but just do it this week)

Hopefully gonna get my BF% tested again soon... Maybe this week...

Lack of posing is evident, however I get very little time to do any

Additional fats are currently just 10x fish oil caps


Balls of my feet r sore from the treadmill... Hopefully they dont blister

----------


## baseline_9

> Beautiful!!! Knowing that you have that day coming will push you further


Yes it certianly will...


Morning cardio done at the gym...

I wish i started the cardio at the gym right from the begining... The high incline power walking is defo the way to go for me anyway...

I will be there again 2nite and will do another hour (normally 45 mins)

I plan to now make all my cardio sessions 60 mins...

15-17 more cardio sessions now remain depending on when I cut the cardio b4 final pics

35 more cardio sessions untill my holiday (if i remain at 100% on the cardio, which i may not. I may cut the sunday session but just do it this week)

Hopefully gonna get my BF% tested again soon... Maybe this week...

Lack of posing is evident, however I get very little time to do any

Additional fats are currently just 10x fish oil caps


Balls of my feet r sore from the treadmill... Hopefully they dont blister

----------


## MR-FQ320

GL base , hope you keep the thread going after the comp ends.

----------


## baseline_9

> GL base , hope you keep the thread going after the comp ends.


Thanks man

And BTW ur looking sick.... Lots of hard work is paying off for ya

Yeh this thread is going on... Its gonna be an on going thing

I will keep it up to date with diet, training, weight/stats and pics

As you may have read I will be looking to begin gaining weight again in may so stay tuned....

----------


## baseline_9

Bodyfat just done.... 4 point skinfold

25.5 total
10.5% BF

----------


## Bodybuilding-Student

any pics base?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Bodyfat just done.... 4 point skinfold
> 
> 25.5 total
> 10.5% BF


Nice, goal nearly achieved ie sub 10 %, cant be more than a couple of lbs to burn off, Im sure you can do it in a week.

----------


## baseline_9

> any pics base?





> Nice, goal nearly achieved ie sub 10 %, cant be more than a couple of lbs to burn off, Im sure you can do it in a week.


Not sure after this weeks cheat meal LOL

My goal is realy to be <10% by by holiday so i have another 19 days...


27.03.11

----------


## t-gunz

so you wanna be 10% in 19 days. what BF% are you know? im sure your not that far off at all?

----------


## baseline_9

See post 382 m8....

----------


## gbrice75

Looking damn good bro!

----------


## baseline_9

> Looking damn good bro!


Thanks GB

----------


## baseline_9

sorry that i have not been keeping up to date on this for the past week....

been kind of busy and now doing all cardio at the gym (I used to go on here while doing cardio on my ipod touch but cant get the internet at the gym)

I am now doing an upper/lower split 2x a week....

I plan to follow a basic 'Power/Hypetrophy' split where you train for power in one session and then more like a bodybuilder in the other session...

My week will look kind of like this...


Mon - Lower Body Power day (Squat, Stiff leg Rack Pulls, Seated Calf Raise)

Tue - Upper Body Power day (Benchpress, Supported T-Bar Rows, Side Laterals (Delts not trained in 'Power' mode today))

Thu - Lower Body Hypertrophy day ( Leg Press, Calf Press, Hack Squat, Seated Leg Curls, Lying Leg Curls )

Fri - Upper Body Hypertrophy day ( Incline DB Press, Floor Flys, Pull Downs, Military Press or Push Press, Rear Laterals, Pull Overs)


This is also my plan for growth come may time.....

Power days the reps will be no more than 8 and all the way down to three's on some movements. Sets will be 5-6 per movement with long rest periods...

Hypertrophy days the reps will be 8-12 for 3-4 sets per exercise with fairly short rest periods...

----------


## RaginCajun

damn base, i just read thru your entire thread. inspirational, motivational, and my god man what a transformation. just goes to show you what hard work and dedication can bring. way to go man, very impressive!

----------


## Kawigirl

> damn base, i just read thru your entire thread. inspirational, motivational, and my god man what a transformation. just goes to show you what hard work and dedication can bring. way to go man, very impressive!


Isn't he! It's why he's mentioned more than once in my interview

----------


## baseline_9

> damn base, i just read thru your entire thread. inspirational, motivational, and my god man what a transformation. just goes to show you what hard work and dedication can bring. way to go man, very impressive!





> Isn't he! It's why he's mentioned more than once in my interview


Thanks guys... LOL



Another pic form last night....

----------


## tbody66

Great job, base, best of luck in the contest.

----------


## baseline_9

> Great job, base, best of luck in the contest.


Nice one TB...

Looking forward ti moving forward after this is over and done with....

----------


## baseline_9

Before and after pics.... Big cheat *DAY* today then back on the diet tomorrow morning.... 3 mins of CCT training and 60 mins of cardio tommorow morning...

----------


## baseline_9



----------


## baseline_9

Big Boy Steak.....

My 4 week Home Dry Aged Steak.... 24oz Bone in Rib Steak...

----------


## FireGuy

Love the new avi Base, that's me in 22 days except it's going to be a huge plate of Georgia Pecan pancakes with a hot piece of coffee cake!

----------


## baseline_9

Increased vascularity post full day of cheating and high sodium intake....

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You are looking great. Amazing job!

----------


## baseline_9

> Love the new avi Base, that's me in 22 days except it's going to be a huge plate of Georgia Pecan pancakes with a hot piece of coffee cake!


HAHA.....

I estimate a 10,000 calorie binge today LOL....

Make sure you share some pics

----------


## baseline_9

> You are looking great. Amazing job!


thankyou

----------


## baseline_9

Not long now base.... Put it away....

----------


## baseline_9

Binge weekend is now over and i am back on the chicken breast, crab meat and greens...

My carb intake is droping to a whopping 30g!

After a weekend like that i can manage on 30g of carbs for a few day no probz

Fats are going yo go up slightly towards the end of the week but carbs are staying at 30g now untill 15th April

----------


## Narkissos

> Big Boy Steak.....


Best pic ever bro.

Congrats on the progress you've made!

----------


## baseline_9

> Best pic ever bro.
> 
> Congrats on the progress you've made!


Haha

Nice one for checking into my log

There is plenty more to come...

Watch this space

----------


## Narkissos

Will do brother  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

Ok guys, sorry for not keeping this up to date. I will try and fill you in with this post...

So last weekend i did an all out binge and ate whatever i wanted... I then decided that I would almost zero carb all week to counteract those excess calorie... Bad move...

This week i think i have been on the edge of keto and TBH it has run my body down big time.... I made the mistake of not upping my fats enough...

At some points i have been light headed and dizzy... Not good...

I decided to ease of on some cardio (maybe drop from 60 to 45 mins etc...) and i have put in a few cheat meals

Wednesday night I made a curry (a verry healthy on and verry nutrient dense) and had 100g rice with it (80carbs)....

Last night I had 2/3 of a loaf of wholemeal bread with raspberry jam on it and then had a good sleep....

I have been on the go non stop for 14ish weeks and TBH i think I have now gotten to a point of overtraining... Probably due to lack of calories...

So last night (5pm) after eating my toast I lay on the sofa for the first time in 12 weeks and fell to sleep for 3 hrs... Not like me at all!

I have decided that I need a little break...

Mind
Body
CNS
Sleep
Food

This is my last day in work and then 3 weeks off...

Once i get back from my holiday I plan to get back on a mini diet and beast it untill I am 10% BF....

Hopefully the next challenge will start on 1st june as this will give me a little time to get ready ( get to 10%, prime, establish calorie requirments for LBM gain...)

I will still be going to the gym and training as normal but i think i need some extra food this weekend... One to allow me to rest mentaly and also to gwt me through next week....

I will be going to the gym 2moro with the GF and smashing another 60 min cardio session with her...

It is great that my GF is now coming to the gym with me to do my cardio... In the past she has not been fussed about the gym and does not like it... I did try a few times to force her but that is not how it works... She now enjoys coming to do the AM cardio and I am really prowd of her... We go in there and drill the cardio so hard... I get my un-trained GF blasting the high incline harder than anyone esle in the gym... Putting grown men to shame

So thanks a lot Chip (my GF) for all the cardio support you are giving me ATM

I plan to sign my GF up to the gym and we will continue to get up at the weekends to do some AM cardio year round...



I have noticed that I have now become verry fit... At least im a fukin good high incline power walker LOL.... This level of fitness is somthing I wish to maintain year round, if not improve it...


Current diet looks like this


Cardio

2 scoops whey, 50g oats

20g Peanut butter

8oz chicken, brocolli, 5 fish caps

8oz chicken, brocolli, 5 fish caps

8oz chicken, brocolli, 50g oats

PWO - 2 scoops whey

8oz Lean Ground Beef

----------


## baseline_9

I also take a miltivitamin and some vit c...

Pre cardio i drink, 10g bcaa's, 10g glutamine

Pre training I drink the same and wish to now add the dextrose (20g) back in there

Training is 4 days a week as always

Currently doing an upper lower split 2x per week...

One session is for power and the other session is more about muscle contracion / BB style...

The key to the power session is continued progression week by week... Progression as in weight or reps... Reps are 5-7ish.. 5 working sets per BP and only one exercise per BP

----------


## baseline_9

Plan for this weekend....

Finnish this day of Overtime at 14.30

Mayeb go shopping with chip and get some food... Diet coke/coke zero/diet coke citrus zest.... I am feeling the diet soft drinks ATM... Sugar free jelly is on the list aswell... 

A trip to costco is defo in need... Gonna get a pack of abberdeen angus ribeye steak to last me a few days... U can beat the angus, well u can but it needs to be put in ur fridge to age for 4 weeks like i did LOL

I may even get a whole angus ribeye, lookin about £60 or $100 to you yanks...that should last a few days

Just bloging here TBH...

Cheat meal 2nite, going out for a curry...

2 moro I am going to do a mini 30 min roast dinner for me and chip with some of the beef that I aged in the fridge... I have a 1 rib piece left ( weighs 30oz i think) that should do for the two of us....

Unfortunatly I have some clotted cream in the fridge so I will be looking at demolishing that at some point ( probably buy some scones from costco and have scones with jam and clotted cream)...

----------


## big_ron

Im assuming from using pounds as your currency your from the UK?
if so i hate you! haha only because of the relaxed AAS laws there!
Great log by the way. what cycle are you running when you start?
I seen the vials, do they have rubber stoppers? i hope so, not very sterile if not.

----------


## Far from massive

Whats up Baseline,

Just saw this thread, being new to the whole body building thing and particularly the diet part I really appreciate you taking the time to lay out the food prep complete with pictures. They oategg pancakes with the raspberries on top actually look appetizing. Going to be a great change from my 100th morning in a row of oatmeal in a bowl with cinnamon YUK!. Also like that you include a lot of veggies and greens in your diet, I have been really slacking and at 55 not only is that a bad decision as far as nutrition goes but its also slowing down my transit leading to bloating, so I look forward to adding some of your salad ideas to my meals.

Thanks again,
FFM

----------


## tbody66

Rock it out, Base. I'm pretty stoked about seeing where you placed in the challange. I am stoked about your progess.

----------


## bjpennnn

> Day1
> 
> 
> Day 67
> 
> 
> 
> Day1
> 
> ...


 Wow nice transformation bro.

----------


## baseline_9

> Im assuming from using pounds as your currency your from the UK?*Yeh, England*
> if so i hate you! haha only because of the relaxed AAS laws there!*Not for long, 2012 Olympics just around the corner!*
> Great log by the way.*Thanks* what cycle are you running when you start?*Im not posting my cycles out on the open board m8... Sorry*
> I seen the vials, do they have rubber stoppers?*They r just media bottles.... this is Homebrew gear m8... Yes they have septas but only to draw out 10ml at a time to fill 10-50ml sterile vials* i hope so, not very sterile if not.





> Whats up Baseline,
> 
> Just saw this thread, being new to the whole body building thing and particularly the diet part I really appreciate you taking the time to lay out the food prep complete with pictures. *No worries bro... thats what Im here for!*They oategg pancakes with the raspberries on top actually look appetizing.*They r good man... everyone shud try em...* Going to be a great change from my 100th morning in a row of oatmeal in a bowl with cinnamon YUK!. Also like that you include a lot of veggies and greens in your diet*I try to... I buy a load and kane it for a week or so and then forget to buy them sometimes.... Broolli is a staple now tho.. actually enjoy it now*, I have been really slacking and at 55 not only is that a bad decision as far as nutrition goes but its also slowing down my transit leading to bloating, so I look forward to adding some of your salad ideas to my meals.*U feel much better eating a load of greens... helps keep you 'regular' and u feel better because of that*
> 
> Thanks again,
> FFM





> Rock it out, Base. I'm pretty stoked about seeing where you placed in the challange*Me too Bro LOL.... Whatever the results this challenge has been great for me... It has kept me on track and got me almost where I wanna be....*. I am stoked about your progess.





> Wow nice transformation bro *Thanks BJ*.



Thanks for all the support guys

BOLD^^^^^


Plan..........

Plan up untill this friday....Keep my diet fairly tidy (If i want more carb's I will have em).... Cardio 2x a day..... 60 mins in AM, 45 Mins PWO......Go to mexico and feast...

Plan when I get home from mexico.... Diet hard..... Cardio as above..... hardcore training...... Get bodyfat to 10%..... I will not begin my 'gaining weight' untill the skin fold says that I am 10% or less....

Plan when I get to 10% BF.... Introduce some AAS.... Increase calories (carbs).... Reduce cardio to 3 x 20 mins, 2 x 60 mins.....Grow like a mo fo' while maintaining low BF% and maybe even reduce BF if the gear allows mw me to add LBM while not adding any BF.... We can only pray...

----------


## baseline_9

> Before and after pics.... Big cheat *DAY* today then back on the diet tomorrow morning.... 3 mins of CCT training and 60 mins of cardio tommorow morning...





> 





> Wow nice transformation bro.


BJ.... You missed the final B4 and After Shots Bro..., U bumped old comparison pics....

----------


## baseline_9

Had a couple of wkd cardio sessions today.... This morning I burned more calories than I have ever done in 60 mins (737 calories) on the treadmill... (going by the treadmill estimation which is not acurate but is a good indication of how hard you have worked)

AM fasted cardio - 60 mins high incline walk as below....

2 mins @ 7.5 incline, 6.0 speed
3 mins @ 15 incline, 6.0 speed

Did that for the first 30 mins... And the following for the next 20 mins

1.5 mins @ 7.5 incline, 6.2 speed
3.5 mins @ 15 incline, 6.2 speed

I did the following for the final 10 mins....

10 mins @ 15 incline @ 6.2 speed




PM Training (Upper Body 'Power Day')

*Benchpress* 

3 warm up sets
5 sets x 5 reps (final set has a drop set)

*Supported T-bar Row*

3 warm up sets
5 x 5 (final set has a superset with wide grip pull ups with forced negatives)

*Sholder press in 3D Smith Machine (no training partner)*

2 Warm Up sets
4 x 5




PM Cardio

45 mins on Stepmill

----------


## tbody66

post the poundages used for those lifts please. Nice stuff, by the way!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^Is that 6.2mph or 6.2kph? If it's mph that's a wicked fast walking pace - faster than most people at my gym run on the treadmill.

----------


## Kawigirl

You seriously blow me away.....

~hugs

You deserve the best props for your progress Base!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> post the poundages used for those lifts please. Nice stuff, by the way!


The 5x5 on the bench was at 97.5 KG (just inder 225lbs)

The 5x5 on the T-bar was at 45KG (I think.... I just add the weights on durring my warm ups untill I hit 5 reps, then do 5x5)

The Shoulder press was just at 135 lbs.... First time I have used the 3D rack...


Im not a big lifter... I have never really focused on moving weight, but more about contracting the muscle and making the movment harder





> ^^^Is that 6.2mph or 6.2kph? If it's mph that's a wicked fast walking pace - faster than most people at my gym run on the treadmill.


No m8 I think that all treadmills are kph as a standard.... I focus more on the incline rather than the speed




> You seriously blow me away.....
> 
> ~hugs
> 
> You deserve the best props for your progress Base!!!


Thanks Kawi for your continued support

----------


## baseline_9

Just eating some sugar free jelly made up with Fanta Zero...

Gotta be one of the best things ever...

I have a double serving and it is only 18 calories

----------


## baseline_9

One day into my holiday and thinking how fat can I get in a week 

Lol

Need to focus when I get home....

Cannot focus on holiday... This is all out cheating....

----------


## MR-FQ320

Just go for it base, you won't put too much on in a week, you will come back stronger and ready for the the next level.

----------


## t-gunz

> Just eating some sugar free jelly made up with Fanta Zero...
> 
> Gotta be one of the best things ever...
> 
> I have a double serving and it is only 18 calories


prob a silly question is that ok to have when you have sugar cravings whilst cutting?

----------


## baseline_9

> Just go for it base, you won't put too much on in a week, you will come back stronger and ready for the the next level.


Oh i certianly am bro...

This is one week in a whole year....

When i get home i just need to drop to 10% BF and then i will be growing week by week



And to TGunz

The whole artifical sweetner thing is questionable for healt reasons...

I say screw it.... If it stops you cheating and in no calories hen just do it...

I will have a coke zero now aswell if i need sumat sweet....

I could take it or leave it but IMHO it doesnt matter if u do have it when its 2 cals a glass.

----------


## baseline_9

BUMPING this as it has been moved into the diet section...


Stay tuned guys for updates...

Currently on holiday in mxico (25hr delay on flights so got an extra day for free)

FYI, the plan....

When i get home i will be following a 4-5 week mini 'cut' that will act like a prime for my next cycle...

I will then cut cardio in half and add some calories back into my diet and begin my cycle....

Hopefully the anabolics in combination with a close to TDEE diet will help to make me leaner while I grow....


I will soon be outlining a new power/hypertropy 4 day split that I think will be very successfull...

And maybe we have a trainee coming on board....

----------


## t-gunz

good job still loggin. im cutting atm i come to read this log for motivation  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Where are you staying in Mexico? What resort if you don't mind my asking? We went twice last year... right around this same time. I was 177lbs at the time, lmao! (193 today)

----------


## baseline_9

Stayed at the riu yucatan and now been moved to the riu tequila bcause of a 25hr flight delay....

Another day all inclusive in the sun and around the pool... Result!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Ir a tomar un poco de diversión en el sol ahora!
*








translation: GO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN NOW!

----------


## baseline_9

> good job still loggin. im cutting atm i come to read this log for motivation


Kool man...

When im back im gonna be keeping iy up to date day by day hopefully if i can....

Im looking at getting the newer ipod touch aswell with a camera so i can get more pics/videos to upload...

Training, diet, recipies, lifestyle....

I wanna make this like a diary with a variaty of media to keep you guys happy...

----------


## baseline_9

> *Ir a tomar un poco de diversión en el sol ahora!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have 2 hrs left now.... Im just chilling in the lobby on the hotle wifi... It nice cuz its kind of outside but with a roof... The GF is getting all ready for the trip home...

Were all done having fun now LOL been a great break tho, except i had sun stroke and was sick as a dog one night... That kept in in the shad with no food for 2 days but oh well... 

U live and u learn...

Too much sun + Too much alcohol + Too little water = Dehydration which turns into heat exhaustion/ sun stroke... Not nice at all people

----------


## gbrice75

> Stayed at the riu yucatan and now been moved to the riu tequila bcause of a 25hr flight delay....
> 
> Another day all inclusive in the sun and around the pool... Result!





> We have 2 hrs left now.... Im just chilling in the lobby on the hotle wifi... It nice cuz its kind of outside but with a roof... The GF is getting all ready for the trip home...
> 
> Were all done having fun now LOL been a great break tho, except i had sun stroke and was sick as a dog one night... That kept in in the shad with no food for 2 days but oh well... 
> 
> U live and u learn...
> 
> Too much sun + Too much alcohol + Too little water = Dehydration which turns into heat exhaustion/ sun stroke... Not nice at all people


Never been to any of the Riu's, mainly because they allow kids as far as I know, lol. But everybody I talk to likes them. 

Sorry to hear you got screwed out of 2 days of your vacation... that sucks! Have a safe flight back man.

----------


## tbody66

You are an inspiration, get back safe and help GB and I stay on task!

----------


## baseline_9

> Never been to any of the Riu's, mainly because they allow kids as far as I know, lol. But everybody I talk to likes them. 
> 
> Sorry to hear you got screwed out of 2 days of your vacation... that sucks! Have a safe flight back man.


All back now dude... safe and sound... my clen and T3 passed str8 thru just as I knew it would (fingers crossed)




> You are an inspiration, get back safe and help GB and I stay on task!


Cheers big man... Im gonna have to stay tuned in ur threads to return the favour...

Lets smash this shit guys...

----------


## baseline_9

*The plan - Phase two...The final push... The prime*

So as of 27.04.11 the following is my routine, diet and cardio schedule... This will continue for 3-6 weeks (i think) untill I start an AAS' cycle...


*Routine*

Mon - Legs, calves

Tue - Chest, Bi, Abs

Thu - Back, Traps

Fri - Delts, Tri, Abs

** ATM the routine is gonna be a moderate volume/ to failure routine... Basic movements and trying to build on them for when my cycle begins... 6-9 sets for smaller bodyparts, 9-12 for larger bodyparts... Basic stuff to failure and not much beyond.. Just str8 sets ATM**


*Cardio* 

Mon - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk

Tue - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk
PM PWO - 45 mins Stepmill

Wed - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk
PM - 45 mins Stepmill

Thu - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk
PM PWO - 45 mins Stepmill

Fri - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk
PM PWO - 45 mins Stepmill

Sat - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk

Sun - AM Fasted - 60 mins High Incline Power walk

**The AM fasted cardio is not too low on the intensity... I would say moderate durring the week and on the weekends I really push it hard for the 60 mins with an interval of 1 min easy and 3 mins hard (on full incline)..

The PM stepmill is steady state for 45 mins... level is just where I can maintain it for the duration...**


*Diet*

*Training days*

50g Oats
60g Whey Concentrate

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
100g Rice (Brown or white)

30g Dextrose (Imidiatley Pre-workout with BCAA's and Glutamine)

60g Whey (PWO)

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish caps


*Non Training Days*

100g Oats
60g Whey Concentrate

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli

60g Whey (post cardio)

8oz Lean Meat (Chicken, Turkey, 97% Beef etc...)
2 cups broccoli
5 Fish caps

----------


## gbrice75

I think the plan is pretty solid bro... i'd consider more carbs on non-training days though if you're hitting the cardio with pretty high intensity. Maybe a small carb meal pre-cardio - I don't think that will negate the cardio. Either that or keep it pro/fat but lower intensity. Meh, you know what you're doing and what to look out for, you don't need my comments.

Good luck - I might run that clen + T3 cycle right along side you.

----------


## Damienm05

Looking great bud!

----------


## -KJ-

Glad ya back bro.... 
Love this thread!
Good luck!!

----------


## baseline_9

> I think the plan is pretty solid bro... i'd consider more carbs on non-training days though if you're hitting the cardio with pretty high intensity. Maybe a small carb meal pre-cardio - I don't think that will negate the cardio. Either that or keep it pro/fat but lower intensity. Meh, you know what you're doing and what to look out for, you don't need my comments.
> 
> Good luck - I might run that clen + T3 cycle right along side you.


I forgot to add in that i will be taking in about 10 extra grams of fat on non training days... Peanut butter!

The clen if for now... The T3 is going to be used on cycle to maintain T3 while the AAS' downregulate the thyroid... And to help reduce and PRL sides (if they exist)... I may even ramp it up at the end a bit to see if it can help me loose some BF while I gain LBM...

Thanks for the comments bud




> Looking great bud!





> Glad ya back bro.... 
> Love this thread!
> Good luck!!


Cheers guys...


After looking at myself this morning I have decided that im ok with myself and I will now simply be waiting on some ancillaries b4 i begin my next phase (the lean gaining phase)... So this may be 2 weeks, it may be 4.. But in the meantime i will be sticking with the above plan as a Prime...

----------


## tbody66

Gearing up to hit it hard. I'm glad!

----------


## baseline_9

Just playing with my new toy. My iPod touch 4... 

Hopefully this pic uploads.... Using the photobucket app which is neat

This is a pic I took today with it... My BBQ, just cleaned for first time of the year... This thing gets some abuse...

It's a beefeater 900 series 4 burner gas BBQ (57K BTU) for any1 interested...

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ nice bro, grilled food is the best!

----------


## baseline_9

25.04.11

Bank holiday Monday

No plans, just had to have a good sleep to get over my jet lagg...managed to sleep for 12 hrs which was refreshing to say the least...

Diet today has been hit and miss... I'm simply eating thru some left over chicken from a BBQ yday... 50g of oats for breakfast so carve are particularly low 2day... I'm gonna have some peanut butter tho to bump the cals up for the day... Maybe throw another shake in and some more fresh chicken that I cooked on the BBQ just...

Just cooked my broccoli for a few days... Simply break the broccoli into florets and put in a high sided pan... Then put 1.5 cups ( I use a glass cup full) of water into the pan... Put the heat on full wack and cook until all the water has boiled away ( usually 5 mins after it has come to a boil)... Then remove the lid and leave to cool... This will dry the broccoli out nicely, no need to put in a drained... Let it cool b4 storing it...

This is a pic of it in the pans with the water... Will last me about 3 days..



This is some of my grub for the next 3 days... 3x8oz chicken meals x3 pluss extra broccoli for with my beef meal each night...



Remember guys your broccoli should be crunchy, not soft.... You need to cook it quick or you are gonna rapidly destroy the nutrients that it contains... Salt and pepper are great on broccoli... Parmesan cheese and EVOO is great if u can afford it (calorie wise)...

Will be up at 5.45am 2moro for my AM trip to the gym for 60 mins of fasted cardio which sound tough considering I have been off work for almost 3 weeks and getting up whenever I wake... Oh well... I am glad to be back into the routine...

I am gonna start keeping notes like this in my IPod's note section for each day and then posting them at the end of each day... Hopefully that will keep this thread tidy for people to follow... I will be getting as many pics and videos as I can. now that I have this new toy it will make that a lot easier as I have it on me 24/7...Mainly so I can get on here LOL

----------


## baseline_9

> ^ ^ nice bro, grilled food is the best!


Yes man, cooked my house m8 a steak today on the BBQ and it was great... Never really cook much steak on the BBQ because I do a lot of pan griddled steak in a heavy cast iron which is pretty dam good... The BBQ defo adds another dimension to a steak tho that you simply cannot add in a pan ( well I was considering making a mini smoke box and blowing smoke on my steak as I cook it inside in the pan LOL... Let's just say I dnt have an extractor and I don't think it would be a good idea)

I cannot Waite to get my next Chine of beef out of the fridge at the butchers... It's been dry-agony now for about 4 weeks I think and should be pretty damm good... The high level of marbeling (fat content in the eye of the meat) makes for a great bbq'ing steak as it keeps it moist and adds more smoked flavour due to fat run off and fat burning/smoking on the coals below.... Yumm making me hungry now lol

----------


## baseline_9

And for you guys who love BBQ food but cannot either afford a BBQ or if the weather is a problem...

This is the next best thing...



It is a heavy Cast Iron Griddle Pan...

They are cheap and I would recommend everyone should buy one...

Because it is cast iron it requires a little maintenance so that it does not rust... If you use ur pan and treat it well it will last you for ever... All you need to do is season it with oil after each use to prevent it going rusty...

Great for frying steak or chicken... If u don't have one, go buy one... Don't buy an expensive one, it will not nessesarly be any better...

----------


## RaginCajun

great stuff base, will be following. do you age your meat yourself?

----------


## baseline_9

> great stuff base, will be following. do you age your meat yourself?


Yes bro... I have dry aged a 4 rib section of beef in my fridge for 4 weeks b4... my next chine is in the butchers fridge hanging..

This is the chine i did last time at home










And thats me eating one in my avi... the big one on the food scales...

It was the best steak I have ever eaten, the beef came out like wax and just melted in your mouth... really good and a nice little experiment....

----------


## baseline_9

*How to cook Indian Style Tandoori Chicken at home*

As you may or may not know I love great food and Im always looking for new ways to cook...

My parents reciently bought a large chimenea for the garden... The thing is like a fukin furnace... Its just amazing and the heat it gives off is crazey, especially up the chimney part...

While I was ont he beach chillin, a thought popped into my head... How can I make home made Tandoori Chicken...

Instantly the chimenea came to mind as it not much different to an Indian style Tandoor Oven...


So when I came home the experiment commenced...

I sqwered up some chicken breast on a long steel rodd and got the chimenea going with some wood...

After letting the flames die down and getting the embers up to max heat I hung the chicken into the chimney of the chimenea and cooked for 6 mins...


The results were excellent and much better than I thought... The chicken was cooked through, crispy on the outside, smokey and succulent on the inside... It really tasted like the real deal...

What a Result....


I wil be posting a video and some pics the next time I do it... I need to go out and buy one for myself now tho  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, i want one! i have never attempted to age my own meat. might have to give it try. thanks

----------


## baseline_9

> damn, i want one! i have never attempted to age my own meat. might have to give it try. thanks


If you can get your fridge down to 0 degrees or near it then your ok...

Those are big tupaware tubs with frozen water in them to keep the lower part of the fridge near freezing

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am salivating......any chance of an invitation? with a doggie bag to go? and NOT for my dog......

----------


## tbody66

Good stuff, base, you're back on track to nailing things again.

----------


## baseline_9

> I am salivating......any chance of an invitation? with a doggie bag to go? and NOT for my dog......


Sorry slim, you will have to just dribble watching the video and looking at the pics...




> Good stuff, base, you're back on track to nailing things again.


Never off the track.... Just coasting for a few weeks... Back of full power now!


My view as I do my cardio every day... It could be worse

----------


## tbody66

True, for you, not for me, I totally got off the track!

----------


## baseline_9

Blood work results are in...

ALT - 34 (5-40)

Cholesterol - 3.5 (<5)

HDL - 2.3

FSH - 7.9 (2-14)

LH - 9.2 (2-14)

estradiol - 79 (<180)

Testosterone - 17 (10-35)

SHBG - 23 (15-47)

----------


## baseline_9

> Blood work results are in...
> 
> ALT - 34 (5-40)
> 
> Cholesterol - 3.5 (<5)
> 
> HDL - 2.3
> 
> FSH - 7.9 (2-14)
> ...


Previous results .... A fair time ago , maybe 12 months

liver ALT was 23
cholesterol was 3.4
total test was 16.8

ALT has gone up... Not sure why... Still in range so not worried...

Cholesterol is pretty much the same, elevated by 0.1, nothing to worry about, in range...

Test has gone up by 0.2 which is excellent... This means my PCT was effective...

Previous PCT was....


Weeks 1-2 - 100mg clomid, 40mg nolvadex 
Weeks 3-6 - 50mg clomid, 20mg nolvadex 

HCG was run on cycle at 200IU EOD from 10 days in up until PCT...

----------


## tbody66

Good News, looks like you are spot on.

----------


## baseline_9

26.04.11

Not in work... The woman who told me I was in is a dumb ass obviously!

Woke up late, 11.00am...

Took my clen , drank 10g of BCAA's and 10g of Glutamine and drove to the gym... Clen is good, feeling it in 30 mins...

60 mins of incline walking went ok... Heart rate was stable at about 150... Felt a little sick, some heart burn...

Put my order in for my Ancillaries for my up and coming cycle... Hopefully I will have them soon...

No plans for the day... Just gonna chill out, eat my food and maybe go looking for a chimenea so I can start doing some tandoori chicken...

Will hopefully get a skinfold test some time this week...

Picture from this morning... Crap lighting, crap angle LOL... Just for reference...



Back from the gym for the second time today... I am changing my plans... The PWO cardio is going... I don't need it... I'm not looking to change drastically and defo don't need to beat my self up so hard ATM... I'm just gonna keep the 60 mins AM fasted cardio in there for now.... If I feel like I wanna do some PWO cardio I will do it but ATM I don't think I actually need it...

Trained upper body 2nite...

Benchpress, T bar row, military press...

22.26 pm and off to bed...

Just finished my last meal... 8oz Flank Steak and some broccoli... Not bad!



Alarm set for 05.45 am... Morning cardio session

Overall a good day...

----------


## tbody66

Explain the "not in work and the woman who told you that you were in" comment, I didn't connect it to anything.

Glad to hear you are dropping some cardio.

----------


## gbrice75

Base,

What sauce do you use with your chicken breast? I remember you mentioning it once; was it a garlic sauce of some sort? 

Love the aged beef man, they're the best! 

Did you get the clen from AR-R ?

I agree 100% with your dropping the PWO cardio. You're no longer officially cutting, and that would be the first thing to go for me as well. Good move bro.

----------


## Standby

> Explain the "not in work and the woman who told you that you were in" comment, I didn't connect it to anything.
> 
> Glad to hear you are dropping some cardio.


he went to work cause some b*tch said he was working. and it turned out he really wasnt so he went home. thats what i got from it

----------


## baseline_9

> Explain the "not in work and the woman who told you that you were in" comment, I didn't connect it to anything.
> 
> Glad to hear you are dropping some cardio.


I think I just mentioned it because I said the day b4 that I was gettin up at 5.45 for cardio and then work... No relevance really, I'm just thinking out loud... If the post seem strange its because I add notes during my day to a e-note pad and then copy them onto this log




> Base,
> 
> What sauce do you use with your chicken breast? I remember you mentioning it once; was it a garlic sauce of some sort? 
> 
> Love the aged beef man, they're the best! 
> 
> Did you get the clen from AR-R ?
> 
> I agree 100% with your dropping the PWO cardio. You're no longer officially cutting, and that would be the first thing to go for me as well. Good move bro.


Hmmmm, sauce for chicken... That chicken is plain, but I sometimes chop up garlic and hot chilli and mush into a paste with salt and pepper... Then loosen it with oil...




> he went to work cause some b*tch said he was working. and it turned out he really wasnt so he went home. thats what i got from it


Pretty much...

----------


## baseline_9

> Base,
> 
> What sauce do you use with your chicken breast? I remember you mentioning it once; was it a garlic sauce of some sort? 
> 
> Love the aged beef man, they're the best! 
> 
> Did you get the clen from AR-R ?
> 
> I agree 100% with your dropping the PWO cardio. You're no longer officially cutting, and that would be the first thing to go for me as well. Good move bro.


And yeh aged beef is great...

The key is to have dry aged beef tho...

Wet aged beef (in a vac bag) is now the 'done thing' but it does not enhance the flavour of the beef at all...

A quality steak should be dry aged for 21 days minimum... The complexity of flavour is greatly improved...

True dry aged beef is just hard to get because it's expensive... Look for certified Aberdeen Angus that has been dry aged for 21 days for a gr8 steak... And it has to be ribeye... Wagu is the best steak in the world... Never had 1 tho...


And my clen was OTC in clen bro...

----------


## gbrice75

> Hmmmm, sauce for chicken... That chicken is plain, but I sometimes chop up garlic and hot chilli and mush into a paste with salt and pepper... Then loosen it with oil...


Hmm, doesn't look plain, looks appetizing! I still recall you talking about or possibly even posting a picture of some brand name sauce... I still think it was a garlic sauce of some sort... maybe i'm thinking of somebody else.




> And yeh aged beef is great...
> 
> The key is to have dry aged beef tho...
> 
> Wet aged beef (in a vac bag) is now the 'done thing' but it does not enhance the flavour of the beef at all...
> 
> A quality steak should be dry aged for 21 days minimum... The complexity of flavour is greatly improved...
> 
> True dry aged beef is just hard to get because it's expensive... Look for certified Aberdeen Angus that has been dry aged for 21 days for a gr8 steak... And it has to be ribeye... Wagu is the best steak in the world... Never had 1 tho...
> ...


Dry aged beef is definitely the way to go. Super expensive but love it! It's a treat when I do have it, but always enjoyed!

----------


## baseline_9

Yep GB Nandos piri piri garlic sauce... The best...

----------


## gbrice75

That's it, thanks!!!

Gotta see if I can find this in the supermarket, don't recall ever seeing it, but then again I wasn't looking lol!

----------


## baseline_9

> That's it, thanks!!!
> 
> Gotta see if I can find this in the supermarket, don't recall ever seeing it, but then again I wasn't looking lol!


Nando's is a chain of chicken restaurnets in the UK... not sure if they are world wide...

If u want some PM me...

----------


## baseline_9

Things that I use all the time for my food... JD's not all the time LOL..




Roasted red peppers
Wholegrain mustard
Curry paste
Jerk Paste
Nando's grinder
Chipotle paste
Chimay sauce
Nandos piri piri garlic sauce
Tabasco sauce

----------


## gbrice75

> Nando's is a chain of chicken restaurnets in the UK... not sure if they are world wide...
> 
> If u want some PM me...


That explains it... couldn't find sh!t in the supermarket online but did find it on Amazon.com

Do they make only the hot garlic sauce, or other flavors as well?

----------


## baseline_9

> That explains it... couldn't find sh!t in the supermarket online but did find it on Amazon.com
> 
> Do they make only the hot garlic sauce, or other flavors as well?


They make loads..

Range of spice and different flavours

The herb one and the garlic are the best flavour

I will one day attempt to make a batch up at home

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks again, I did see a copycat recipe online. 

I'm gonna browse the net and see what's available to order. I'll tell you the prices and you can let me know if it's comparable.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Baseline.....when you have a chance and I mean time to do so, could you please post up a list of everything you like? Specifically? ex: this sauce you mentioned plus the Wagu meat which I have never heard of. Premium products which you either use or products you would like to get if available or whatnot.

THANKS!

----------


## baseline_9

> Baseline.....when you have a chance and I mean time to do so, could you please post up a list of everything you like? Specifically? ex: this sauce you mentioned plus the Wagu meat which I have never heard of. Premium products which you either use or products you would like to get if available or whatnot.
> 
> THANKS!


Hmmmm Intresting... I will get back to you

Wagyu beef is a breed of cattle... just like the aberdeen angus is a breed...

Wagyu beef is known for crazy marbeling... Generally the higher the intra-muscular fat content in the meat the better the quality of beef...

Bodybuilder friendly - NO! - The best steak in the world - YES im sure it would be...

Wagyu beef also produces a higher percentage of Omega 3 and 6 than that of normal beef...


The best steak I can buy OTC here in the UK is Certified Aberdeen Angus... It is dry aged for 21 days...

I would like to get some Wagyu that has been aged for 50 days...

And if ever I talk about steak, as in nice steak, I am talking about Ribeye... Ribeye is the best cut and any1 who says that fillet is nicer has no idea...

Ribeye steak is strictly a cheat meal steak... My ribeye steaks probably contain 30+ grams of fat

If I eat steak in the week it will be flank, griddled medium rare and sliced against the grain...


Why is it the best cut....

High fat content - Keeps it moist and jucy



TBH slim I love my food and I love to cook great food... I now only go to a few specific restaurents because I have a high standard and most places just are not up to it... I am a food snob LOL

I now cook most of my cheat meals at home because I know it will be exactly what I want...

Durring the week my diet is bland and boring maniny... I dont care tho.. just makes the cheat tht much better...

----------


## baseline_9

Standard ribeye steak - unknown breed




Wagyu ribeye steak




That shows the difference...

I'm gonna have wet dreams over that pic 2nite LOL seriously u dnt understand how much thy pic excites me...

My next load of ribeye will be coming out of the fridge on sat after being dry aged for about 35 days I think... I will post some pics

----------


## baseline_9

27.04.11

Day was fine... First day back in work, went ok

Not feeling as sick today from the clen ... Dose going up 2moz...

Added the 10g of fat today into my diet in the form of 20g natty peanut butter...

I have a pic below of my fat sources ATM. I do use some plain nuts but not often... Love the nut butters too much...

Here we have, peanut butter, cashew butter, hazelnut butter, EVOO, Fish Caps... Pretty much all my additional fat intake...




And this of corse is a bodybuilders best friend. The trusty cooler bag... If u don't have one then go out and get one... Make sure to get plenty of ice packs as well... Cool food is fresh food.. And fresh food is better than, well, food that isn't fresh LOL... Especially if u have to eat the same thing 3,4,5 times a day... I wanna be able to keep it in a pack and fresh all day...

Just got this new bag... These coolers go everywhere with me! Everywhere... That's the key... Cook ahead of time, and pack it up in the morning with ur food and u have no excuse...

----------


## SlimmerMe

You sure are on top of it and love all the info which helps a lot of members including me!

and the steak? why would you like all the marbling? curious....I would have picked the other one so want to know why....thanks

----------


## gbrice75

Ribeye is areally nice cut, moist/tender. I'm a big Strip fan myself though. Also love Porterhouse/T-Bone. Fillet by itself sucks, that's not a steak!!!

Damn dude, that's CRAZY marbling, lovely!

----------


## tbody66

I vote for T-Bone, I have never liked marbled steaks better, although I know that is how you judge the better steak, I even trim my fat off my steaks before cooking. Give me a bison t-bone anyday! And it is bodybuilder friendly.

----------


## baseline_9

> You sure are on top of it and love all the info which helps a lot of members including me!
> 
> and the steak? why would you like all the marbling? curious....I would have picked the other one so want to know why....thanks


Basically slim, when meat is dry aged the fat becomes like wax... It is not mushey, but more hard and waxy...

When you cook a steak with a load of marbling in the meat the fat melts...

Fat = Big time flavour, it also stops the meat drying out at all when you cook it...

The marbling in that wagyu isn't like the tough chewey strip of fat that you get on the side of a cheap vac packed Sirloin/NY strip steak from the supermarket..

You could take a lump of that fat and almost melt it in your hand by poking it with ur finger lOl

Remember were talking fine produce here and not bodybuilding food....

If that wagyu steak weighs 300g, I would be the fat content was 100-150 LOL




> Ribeye is areally nice cut, moist/tender. I'm a big Strip fan myself though. Also love Porterhouse/T-Bone. Fillet by itself sucks, that's not a steak!!!
> 
> Damn dude, that's CRAZY marbling, lovely!


Strip would be my second choice....

It is basically an extension off the ribeye but just further back in the animal... The marbling is not as great and you only get one type of meat (you the the outer muscle in a rib eye which IMO is the best part of meat on the whole animal... More tender than fillet)

For a BB strip would be better, but still a high fat content...

Yes your right about fillet...

Good for beef Wellington but that's about it IMO




> I vote for T-Bone, I have never liked marbled steaks better, although I know that is how you judge the better steak, I even trim my fat off my steaks before cooking. Give me a bison t-bone anyday! And it is bodybuilder friendly.


I tell u what TB, if ur ever in the UK hit me up... I will cook u a big fat ribeye with all the fat on and you will change ur mind...

Thing with a fatty steak is it has to be of good quality (the meat needs to be aged or it will be chewy fat) and it needs to be cooked right (in a screaming hot pan or on a screaming hot BBQ very quickly)

It also needs Rosemary and butter LOL

Never had a bison Steak...

One reason I dnt really get much t bone is simply because I don't think the fillet adds much to the steak except a big price tag... I would much rather have a sirloin alone

----------


## baseline_9

28.04.11

Just did 45 mins of cardio this morning due to time constraints... Think I will do 30 PWO 2nite anyway..

A pic below for reference... This is b4 my cardio... Crap pic but at least it's somthing



Feel kind of like I did b4 where my skin in my abs bEcamenkind of tighter around my obleques...

Shal I blast it for 3-4 and try and get much leaner...

Or shall I just cruse along... My cursing is still 1hr cardio a day and low carbs tho...

Hmmmmm, think I will just leave it open... If I wanna do more cv I will... If I don't then I won't...

----------


## tbody66

> I tell u what TB, if ur ever in the UK hit me up... I will cook u a big fat ribeye with all the fat on and you will change ur mind...
> 
> Never had a bison Steak...
> 
> One reason I dnt really get much t bone is simply because I don't think the fillet adds much to the steak except a big price tag... I would much rather have a sirloin alone


Another reason I like t-bone is that I prefer the flavor of the meat closest to the bone, plus I eat my steaks rare - med rare. You should probably come to the US and hang out with us, I'll hook you up with bison steaks and change your mind!




> 28.04.11
> 
> Just did 45 mins of cardio this morning due to time constraints... Think I will do 30 PWO 2nite anyway..
> 
> A pic below for reference... This is b4 my cardio... Crap pic but at least it's somthing
> 
> 
> 
> Feel kind of like I did b4 where my skin in my abs bEcamenkind of tighter around my obleques...
> ...


Your chest appears to need some work, what exercises are you doing for that?

----------


## gbrice75

> Strip would be my second choice....
> 
> It is basically an extension off the ribeye but just further back in the animal... The marbling is not as great and you only get one type of meat (you the the outer muscle in a rib eye which IMO is the best part of meat on the whole animal... More tender than fillet)
> 
> *For a BB strip would be better, but still a high fat content..*.
> 
> Yes your right about fillet...
> 
> Good for beef Wellington but that's about it IMO


This is what I was getting at. No doubt Ribeye has more marbling and a better flavor due to the higher fat content.  :Smilie:  Neither would really be a good as part of a daily regimen... but for a cheat, FVCK YEA!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Another reason I like t-bone is that I prefer the flavor of the meat closest to the bone, plus I eat my steaks rare - med rare. You should probably come to the US and hang out with us, I'll hook you up with bison steaks and change your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Your chest appears to need some work, what exercises are you doing for that?


I know it does... It's a bad weak point...

Moving forward I think I will be heavy benchpress one day a week and for he other day it will be incline Dumbell and Decline BB.... 

The development is gonna start coming now that I'm at a point where I can actually start growing... Been yo-yo'ing for way too long now...

Once I start benching each week and progressively add weight I am hoping to bring It up... It has already been noted as a major weak point TB... So well spotted in crap pic

----------


## baseline_9

> This is what I was getting at. No doubt Ribeye has more marbling and a better flavor due to the higher fat content.  Neither would really be a good as part of a daily regimen... but for a cheat, FVCK YEA!!!


I like the flank as a day to day steak... Much better nutrient balance (as far as P to F) and cheap

----------


## gbrice75

> I know it does... It's a bad weak point...
> 
> Moving forward I think I will be heavy benchpress one day a week and for he other day it will be incline Dumbell and Decline BB.... 
> 
> The development is gonna start coming now that I'm at a point where I can actually start growing... Been yo-yo'ing for way too long now...
> 
> Once I start benching each week and progressively add weight I am hoping to bring It up... It has already been noted as a major weak point TB... So well spotted in crap pic


I decided to do something a little different with my chest routine:

I am doing 1 week on the bench (bench press, incline bench press, etc) and then the following week, only my first set (of each exercise) on the bench, all subsequent exercises with dumbbells. I am doing the first set on the bench mainly to monitor progress - i.e. always trying to beat the previous week, either by adding weight, more reps, or less rest between sets. Then going to dumbbells for what will provide better development IMO, especially CNS development




> I like the flank as a day to day steak... Much better nutrient balance (as far as P to F) and cheap


Flank has always been my go to steak for day to day.... sometimes top sirloin.

.

----------


## tbody66

I've been trying something similar to GB, I only perform barbell incline bench, because I want that thickness in my center and at the tie-in to the shoulder, so I want to go heavy. All my flat bench(except one day) for the last two weeks has been dumbbell.

----------


## baseline_9

> I've been trying something similar to GB, I only perform barbell incline bench, because I want that thickness in my center and at the tie-in to the shoulder, so I want to go heavy. All my flat bench(except one day) for the last two weeks has been dumbbell.


I do like DB presses a lot... I also really like the standard benchpress... Done in a kind of powerlifting style...

Elbows tucked, strong arch, planted feet, pull the bar down...

It is a much 'safer' why to bench... 

The flat bench has gotten too much shit lately... It is not the movement that is injuring people, it is the technique.... 

Bench like a PL (with a BB twist) and you will greatly minimise injury IMHO...

I did 4 sets to failure of BB press on tuesday and my chest is still killing me today... Strange... Good thing with low volume is the ability to not have to worry about saving some in the tank... Give 4 sets 100%, mentally it allows you to push yourself hard...


Did my lower body hypertrophy session 2nite... Amazing session...

Leg press... 3 sets 10 reps
Hack squat..3 sets 10 reps

Seated hammer leg curl... 3 sets 10 reps
Lying leg curl... 3 sets 10 reps

Seated calf raise... 3 sets 10 reps
Standing calf raise... 3 sets 10 reps


Each muscle group is waned up with the first one of the 2 movements for that bodypart... Then 3 sets to failure and then onto the second exercise... Straight into 3 sets to failure after a light 'feel' set...

I really love working at this rep range... I feel I get a lot out of it... 2niyes session really was good... My quads are hurting me already ( +5 hrs )...



After our session I asked my training partner if he wanted to come over for a steak...of corse he did...

We had baked potato and flank steaks on the BBQ with a glass of diet cherry coke... Brilliant... Then went out to a club/bar for a change and to meet my girl... All in all a good night... Nice to relax and see a load of my old m8's...

----------


## -KJ-

Bumping this thread... Get it back to page 1  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> Bumping this thread... Get it back to page 1


Thanks for that LOL

I am still here... Just have some other stuff to deal with ATM... extra work etc...


Only update I can give is that im changing all my chicken meals to Turkey Breast... and all my broccoli is now raw...

getting back intot he swing of things after a couple of bumpy weeks post holiday and with all the bank holidays etc... (went away for a few days which doesnt help much)

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks for that LOL
> 
> I am still here... Just have some other stuff to deal with ATM... extra work etc...
> 
> 
> Only update I can give is that im changing all my chicken meals to Turkey Breast... and all my broccoli is now raw...
> 
> getting back intot he swing of things after a couple of bumpy weeks post holiday and with all the bank holidays etc... (went away for a few days which doesnt help much)


No problem Base  :Wink: 
Looking forward to get ya back killin it bro...

----------


## baseline_9

> No problem Base 
> Looking forward to get ya back killin it bro...


I should get some free time 2nite to give some updates...

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, so I am just fed up with dieting now and think that I have gone for too long now.... I need to begin making some progress and hopefully spring board a little and maybe even make a bit of a body re-comp....

I am currently doing 45 mins of cardio in the AM every day and 60 mins on saturday and sunday.... 

I plan to now gradually add some carbs back into my diet and keep the cardio where it is.... 

I am hoping to get to a point of limbo, where I am balanced around my TDEE...

I then plan to carry on increasing the carbs gradually while gradually dropping a few cardio sessions... After doing this for a few days I will be introducing some AAS...


I plan to continue to do 4 cardio sessions per week as follows


Mon

Tue - AM or PWO - 30 mins Medium Intensity High Incline Walking or stepmill

Wed

Thu - AM or PWO - 30 mins Medium Intensity High Incline Walking or stepmill

Fri

Sat - AM - 60 mins Medium Intensity High Incline Walking or stepmill

Sun - AM - 60 mins Medium Intensity High Incline Walking or stepmill



I also plan to cycle my carbs depending on my training schedule but as im not sure where my carbs need to be ATM im not going to make any specific numbers up but it will go somthing like this due to my draining schedule...

Mon - High Carb - 300g (maybe more)

Tue - Moderate Carb - 250g

Wed - Lower Carb - 200g

Thu - High Carb - 300g (maybe more)

Fri - Moderate carb - 250g

Sat - Moderate Carb - 250g

Sun - Moderate Carb - 250g


I think that most of my carb sources is going to be oats.... I think i am simply going to make up one big tupaware tub of oats in water and eat it over the day mixed with some bannana, almonds and rasins (Saving the Bannana and rasins mainly for Breakfats and PWO)...

For fats I will be sticking with Fish caps, EVOO and natty Peanut butter.... Additional fats will be partitioned from Larger carb meals (Breakfast, Pre-WO and PWO)


I have changed my main protein source from CHicken Breast to Turkey Breast and I like it.... (*Edit - Just checking the macro's of turkey and although the fat content is much lower so is the protein content.... Strange because I thought Turkey was actually higher in protein*

My main Protein sources are going to be Chicken Breast, Flank Steak, Lean Ground Beef, whey protein and maybe some eggs whites and a little cottage cheese...

I will still be having one cheat meal per week, probably on a saturday night and will probably relx my diet on a saturday but still aim to hit all my macros for the day... But maybe just not with optimal foods at the best times etc...


Still not 100% sure on the way my training is going to go.... Un-decided... But whatever I do I will be focusing on big lifts and coming in each session and beating last weeks weight or reps...

----------


## baseline_9

Diet for today is as follows

0.5 cup oats
60g whey

8oz turkey breast
1.5 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz turkey breast
1.5 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

8oz turkey breast
0.5 cup oats
1.5 cups broccoli
5 Fish Caps

60g Whey
20g Peanut Butter

8oz turkey breast
1.5 cups broccoli
10g Peanut Butter

----------


## baseline_9

Brilliant Lower Body Hypertrophy session 2nite...

Getting to a point now where I seem to be close to the weights I need to be using...

Only problem is I keep getting stronger each week so I am chasing the weights...

Last week leg press 3 work sets as follows...

200kg + sled x 10
200kg + sled x 9
200kg + sled x 8

This week

205kg + sled x 10 for 3 sets...

Next week will be 210kg... Hopefully for 3x10....

Loving this routine.... So far nothing bad to say about it personally... And that is the truth...


Please guys check out the routine in my siggy

----------


## baseline_9

Today's diet consisted of...

4x8oz chicken breast
200g oats
15g fish oils
25g dextrose
2 small bananas
60g whey
8oz flank steak

----------


## gbrice75

> Only problem is I keep getting stronger each week so I am chasing the weights...


This is the best 'problem' one can ever hope to have...

I'll be joining you soon. I may start the routine on Monday after all, screw the deload. I don't feel burnt or overtrained - i'm ready to go!

----------


## baseline_9

> This is the best 'problem' one can ever hope to have...
> 
> I'll be joining you soon. I may start the routine on Monday after all, screw the deload. I don't feel burnt or overtrained - i'm ready to go!


Yeh go for it m8...

Just back from Upper Body Hyper day...

Incline DB press
Decline BB Press
Low cable row
Lat pull down
Side laterals (only movement for delts 2day)
Tricep Pushdowns
Barbell Curls

Great workout....

----------


## gbrice75

Only part of this routine (in general, not yours specifically) that bugs me is the lack of bi training 2x a week. I feel like bi's can easily be trained 2x a week since they recover quickly, but on the upper body power day there really is no bi work - unless you go with something like medium-narrow grip chins for back. I guess rows hit bi's somewhat as well though.

----------


## baseline_9

Not too much to report over the past few weeks so this log has been kind of empty....

I have slowly been increasing my carb intake to where I am now at about 260g...

Carbs on training days as follows...

2 bananas
300g sweet potato
200g oats
20g dextrose


My protein intake is the following

2 lbs of chicken breast
8 oz lean beef (flank usually)
4 scoops of whey (120g)


My fat intake is all natural fats except I add 10-15 fish caps per day and maybe a spoon of natty peanut butter...

So looking at it my daily macros off the top of my head are about...

350p (very high - this may drop a lil)
260c
50-60f
2935 cals

I think I will be ok around 3k....


Forgot to mention that I have just begun my cycle.... Let's grow a lil...

----------


## SlimmerMe

I thank you every single day for posting your pancake recipe with photos which inspired me to go out and get the oats and make 'em!

----------


## baseline_9

> I thank you every single day for posting your pancake recipe with photos which inspired me to go out and get the oats and make 'em!


Lol...

I did not know you were following that recipe... Hahaha

Yeh thy are good... Ur making me want one now lol

ATM I'm doing 100g oats with 60g whey mixed into it with a banana...


Hmmmmmm..... Oat pancake with zero carb chocolate sauce and a sliced banana...


I thank you slim for inspiring me to buy some zero carb chocolate sauce...

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ I did tweak it a bit and added some cottage cheese which helps to make it more fluffy plus some vanilla extract, nutmeg and splenda. 

I grew up not liking mushy oatmeal so your pancakes helped me to get some oats in my system.

----------


## baseline_9

PWO meal

100g oats
60g whey
0.5 banana

----------


## Standby

where the hell do you get 0 carb chocolate sauce lmfao

----------


## -KJ-

> PWO meal
> 
> 100g oats
> 60g whey
> 0.5 banana


This is amazing... Have it most mornings! Chocolate mint flavour whey. My favorite meal of the day lol

----------


## baseline_9

> where the hell do you get 0 carb chocolate sauce lmfao


http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/syru...auce-chocolate

It may not be 100% carb free but it will be in comparison to normal choc sauce

----------


## gbrice75

Chocolate protein powder in the oats, eh? I've never tried, it's always sounded kinda nasty to me so I use vanilla. If you say it's good, i'm gonna give it a shot. What type of powder is it? I'll use my Myofusion for now which already tastes pretty damn good.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Looks a bit like chile with sliced bananas~ LOL!

----------


## baseline_9

Lil experiment... 

Chicken breast
Egg whites
Corn flakes
Cajun seasoning 

Not bad at all...

----------


## baseline_9

> Chocolate protein powder in the oats, eh? I've never tried, it's always sounded kinda nasty to me so I use vanilla. If you say it's good, i'm gonna give it a shot. What type of powder is it? I'll use my Myofusion for now which already tastes pretty damn good.


It's a dam good lil combo m8...


I use a bulk brand of whey (that you will not know of) even tho Swifto says they are shit LOL

----------


## baseline_9

My happy place...

----------


## baseline_9

Feeling good after my Lower Body Hypertrophy session


All my lifts have gone up.... leg press in going up well... I can now complete 3 x 10 at 15kg heavier than 2 weeks ago!

Gear may help a lil but IMHO I dont think it will be helping that much ATM.....

Plan is to keep blasting this split for as long as I can.... currently really enjoying it as well....


I am currently experimenting with making a protein pudding.... will post it as soon as i have perfected it...

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Lil experiment... 
> 
> Chicken breast
> Egg whites
> Corn flakes
> Cajun seasoning 
> 
> Not bad at all...


I eat pretty much the same thing all the time but with shredded wheat or tortilla chips instead of corn flakes. IMO almost as good as fried chicken but without all the fat.

----------


## gbrice75

> I eat pretty much the same thing all the time but with shredded wheat or tortilla chips instead of corn flakes. IMO almost as good as fried chicken but without all the fat.


How do you cook yours? And Base, how did you cook yours as well?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Coat them with eggwhite then drudge them in smashed up carbs of your choice with whatever seasoning you like, and bake in the oven on 400 til coating is crispy and chicken is done.

----------


## gbrice75

> Coat them with eggwhite then drudge them in smashed up carbs of your choice with whatever seasoning you like, and bake in the oven on 400 til coating is crispy and chicken is done.


Hah, I figured! I was secretly hoping you'd tell me you lightly fried them in EVOO or something, lol.

----------


## Standby

> Hah, I figured! I was secretly hoping you'd tell me you lightly fried them in EVOO or something, lol.


lmao i was hoping that too

----------


## baseline_9

> How do you cook yours? And Base, how did you cook yours as well?


Same as sgt....

Mash up corn flakes and mix with Cajun seasoning...

Put chicken in egg whitEsmand then dip into the corn flake mix...

Bake on a pre-heated tray untill done....

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I am going to try this one too as long as it has your seal of approval and sounds like it does. But is this okay for what I am after? or are you trying to gain now....please clarify.

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^ I am going to try this one too as long as it has your seal of approval and sounds like it does. But is this okay for what I am after? or are you trying to gain now....please clarify.


Don't worry about it slim....

A few corn flake crumbs are not going to make a huge difference.... Just note how much you use and work out the approximate carbs and remove them from other meals if you wish to be bang on about it...


Experiment with the spice you put in as well... I'm sure there will be lots of nice powder mixes out there u could throw in....

Dry'd herbs would be good as well , thyme ESP...

I have a recipie for Cajun powder rub... U shud find it in the recipie section...it's really good!


Good luck

----------


## gbrice75

I'm going to give this a shot this weekend. I made chicken this same way once using Ritz crackers (yea, I realize that's not an option here) and it was decent. I am going to experiment with other cereals - instead of Cornflakes, I wonder how a rice-based cereal like Special-K would do? Hmm... the possibilities are endless.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Don't worry about it slim....
> 
> A few corn flake crumbs are not going to make a huge difference.... Just note how much you use and work out the approximate carbs and remove them from other meals if you wish to be bang on about it...
> 
> 
> Experiment with the spice you put in as well... I'm sure there will be lots of nice powder mixes out there u could throw in....
> 
> Dry'd herbs would be good as well , thyme ESP...
> 
> ...


Thanks Base.....I can feel the crunchy crunch......

----------


## baseline_9

Keep me updated guys on how the encrusted chicken goes... 


My chicken for the next 4 days is gonna be plain off the BBQ...


Next mission..... Beef Jerky... You may wanna stay tuned for this one guys... I think it's gonna be a knock out....

I think I am a good judge of character and I am going to say that slim is gonna wanna know about beef jerky....



Just back from my 45 mins cardio session...

Intervals on the treadmill (intervals being a variable incline... 7.5 then 15)

Good session , did it fasted since I went out for a meal last night and had 3 courses (full cheat meal)

French onion soup
10oz ribeye with chips
Creme brûlée 

Nice!


Cardio is hard ATM (dbol really makes me cramp like a mo-fo) gona have to push the water intake to offset the cramps... Bring taurine back in as well


All in all I'm feeling good and my weight is up about 14 lbs on my lowest weight...

Scales are now going out tho.... The mirror is my only guide from now on

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^my dog knows about Beef Jerkey NOT ME!!! LOL! I have never liked it but after I see what you do with it? I might~

----------


## baseline_9

Well I have some eye of round stripped up soaking in the following...

Sweet chili sauce
Worcester sauce
Hot rib sauce
Soy sauce
Garlic powder
Pepper

I'm gona leave it overnight and tomorrow and then hang it in he oven and dehydrate it for about 10hrs and a low temperature with the oven door a jar...

We will see how it turns out

----------


## gbrice75

Let me know, because I LOVE jerky, and would like to rely on it much more, except:

a) it's expensive to buy, and
b) it's usually got either too much fat, too much sugar (teryaki flavor for instance), or too much sodium.

Making your own will allow you to control what goes into it, so i'm all ears.

Made the cornflake breaded chicken today (stuck with the cornflakes... was gonna use bran flakes but then thought better of it). Haven't tasted it yet because it's for tomorrow's meal. I don't imagine the crispiness holds up after microwaving it though, huh? Base, do you dip it in anything? I used plain cornflakes and didn't season. I did dredge the chicken in flour/salt/white pepper though, and used whole eggs instead of whites (standard breading procedure). 

Going to make an 8oz top round now.  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

Yeh this first run with the jerky is a test just to see how it comes out....

If it works well I will be looking into making a healthy version...

It will make a great snack.... I plan to vac pack in 8oz (raw weight) bags and then I have them to hand when/if I want one.... Should be good....

Your right it is Damm expensive but this way it should be really cheap....


As far as the chicken and cornflake thing I used the Cajun rub in With the cornflakes so it was nice and spicy... I don't use any dips TBH in the week....

I like to stay strict as much as I can and just have some nice stuff at the weekend if I want it.... Maybe two nice meals.

And it doesn't stay crisp but it is still ok if u microwave it... IMHO it was quite nice this way

----------


## baseline_9

Here is my chicken for the next 4 days (2 lbs per day)...

Some have a little spicy rub but pretty bland... I dont mind eating bland in the week TBH... Just makes menlook forward to a few nice meals at the weekend.

----------


## baseline_9

Looks like jerky to me....

Need a few more hours of drying tho

----------


## gbrice75

I gotta go steal your recipe for the cajun rub.

----------


## baseline_9

> I gotta go steal your recipe for the cajun rub.


Yeh pretty good that is...

It's a Jamie Oliver recipe

----------


## -KJ-

> Yeh pretty good that is...
> 
> *It's a Jamie Oliver recipe*


You love Jamie Oliver  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> You love Jamie Oliver


Jamie is god to me....

Honestly I love Jamie.... 

Some time I seriously think I could pack this whole lifestyle in and become Jamie Oliver....

Cooking great food every night, puddings etc.....


And BTW I do notice that you follow this thread and have done right from the start.... I do appreciate that

----------


## RaginCajun

loving the visuals base. what do u think the macros would be on your jerky? i am a huge fan of jerky and will have to try this out with some venison.

----------


## baseline_9

> loving the visuals base. what do u think the macros would be on your jerky? i am a huge fan of jerky and will have to try this out with some venison.


Not really sure m8....

Use a lean cut and get the macros off he cut...

I have used eye of round which is as lean as ur gonna get... Cnt remember the fat content ATM but I think it's about 4%

----------


## -KJ-

> Jamie is god to me....
> 
> Honestly I love Jamie.... 
> 
> Some time I seriously think I could pack this whole lifestyle in and become Jamie Oliver....
> 
> Cooking great food every night, puddings etc.....
> 
> 
> *And BTW I do notice that you follow this thread and have done right from the start.... I do appreciate that*


No problem Base.. Glad you appreciate it! I appreciate the help you have given me on diet and workouts.
I also appreciate this thread as it has been a great motivational tool for me rite from the begining, and contains alot of info.
I enjoy following these type of threads, ones that are kept up to date and so on. Might start my own soon.

And I do enjoy Jamie Oliver's when I see them.

----------


## baseline_9

BTW guys the jerky was a brilliant success

Just eating some in bed now after bring called out into wrk

Next batch will be a healthy version (low sodium/sugar)

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ Want details on this batch! Homemade jerky may solve my protein problems!!!

----------


## Standby

i want some

----------


## SlimmerMe

A cookbook in the making~

That is what my crystal ball says........

----------


## baseline_9

A few pics....

----------


## baseline_9

> ^ ^ Want details on this batch! Homemade jerky may solve my protein problems!!!


Find lean meat... Eye of round or flank steak.... Flank is probably easier to work with

Put in freezer untill meat is well chilled (makes it easier to cut)

Slice beef with the grain as thin as you can... Put in a big bowl...

Marinade in a mix of soy sauce, sweet chill dipping sauce, BBQ rib and wing sauce, Worcester sauce... For 24-48 hrs...

Put on sqweres like I did and hang between bars in oven... Put a tray or foil in bottom of oven...

Put oven on lowest heat and leave dirt a jar.... Use a spoor or sumat to keep it a little open...

De-hydrate the meat for 8-12 hrs or untill fully dry and like rubber

Allow meat to cool completely (hanging)

Store in a sterile jar (wash jar and cook for 30 mins on full in oven)

Enjoy...

Obviously you can go as mad as u want With the marinade or u can just go plain...




> i want some


I'm eating it right now LOL




> A cookbook in the making~
> 
> That is what my crystal ball says........


maybe one day slim

----------


## rodosman

Great thread. Great progress. Looking good man

----------


## baseline_9

Good week for the gym where I train....

Lots of IFBB Pro's coming in to train...

Check out my thread in the lounge... The last video is the best but you need to delete the bit that says delete..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-show-this-off!

----------


## kalspic

jerky look great. if you want to make it lower sodium with out loosing the flavor try changing the type of salt you use. kosher salt is less "salty" for the same amount as iodize salt.

----------


## -KJ-

Hey Base
hows the bulk going regarding weight and bf%??

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey Base
> hows the bulk going regarding weight and bf%??


I have not used the sacles for some time now..... im going by eye and constantly upping my cals...

As far as BF I am going to get it done ASAP...

I am happy ATM, I feel I have had a good re-bound... The AAS obviously help a lot... Looking much thicker already... Will get some pics up at some point.....

Strength is up and still rising, I will weigh my self in the morning and post it up... Not trying to go crazy with the weight gain, I will accept a little BF in return for more muscle growth.... ATM my plan is to grow as much as I can between now and next Feb/March.... Fun times.. And if my BF gets too high I will do a hard and fast cut for a short period of time (3 weeks)


One thing I want to say is sorry for not keeping my log as up to date as I could have... Im kind of busy ATM..

And as far as helping out in the Diet section I have gone quiet for a bit.... Just dont get much time on my PC ATM and cant go in and critique diets on an IPOD...

----------


## -KJ-

> I have not used the sacles for some time now..... im going by eye and constantly upping my cals...
> 
> As far as BF I am going to get it done ASAP...
> 
> I am happy ATM, I feel I have had a good re-bound... The AAS obviously help a lot... Looking much thicker already... Will get some pics up at some point.....
> 
> Strength is up and still rising, I will weigh my self in the morning and post it up... Not trying to go crazy with the weight gain, I will accept a little BF in return for more muscle growth.... ATM my plan is to grow as much as I can between now and next Feb/March.... Fun times.. And if my BF gets too high I will do a hard and fast cut for a short period of time (3 weeks)
> 
> 
> ...


No need to apolagize fella... Life comes first.
If its a lean bulk and the cardio is up I dont see you needing a drastic cut. 
You will look amazing come next summer after another cut with your added mass.

----------


## baseline_9

> No need to apolagize fella... Life comes first.
> If its a lean bulk and the cardio is up I dont see you needing a drastic cut. 
> You will look amazing come next summer after another cut with your added mass.


Hopefully.... I plan on making some big progress over the next 10-12 months

My weight was 185 in the morning...

Will get a skin fold done as soon as the guy is in the gym to do it...

----------


## baseline_9

Long time, no update! So here goes nothing...

Current diet...

100g oats
60g whey
Banana 

100g basmati rice
12oz chicken breast
20g peanut butter

100g basmati rice
12oz chicken breast
20g peanut butter

Banana

Intra WO - 25g dextrose

PWO - 100g oats, 60g whey

8-12oz flank steak
50g oats

As far as greens it is usually raw broccoli or cooked green beans with my meat meals

Protein is kind of high... Probably too high TBH and I am considering dropping it a little...

P350, C400, F70

All of those are guestimations off the top of my head.... Have not drilled into it exactly but i don't think I'm far off

I am currently training HIT with pre exhausts for some body parts... Current split looks something like this

Mon- legs

Tue - chest and triceps

Thu - back

Fri - delts and biceps


Currently really feeling the back pre-exhausts with machine pullovers..... I have had problems with getting much out of my back sessions but I think I have found he way forward for me... 

Hopefully I can get some pics up soon!

Been working a fair bit of OT and missing my cardio sessions because of it.... Not too worried but I'm going to make an effort to add 20 mins PWO for now on 3x per week minimum....

I am about 6 weeks into a cycle currently and feeling great.... Vascular as Fuk and loving it TBH

Not too worried about adding a little BF as I feel at the point where I am with my physique I can gain more LBM by pushing the caps and not worrying too much about BF gains.... Don't wanna slow my gains down, especially while 'on'...

Just a quick update for anyone who is subbed to let u know I'm still here, training as hard as ever, just not updating my log!

----------


## Twist

pics are needed bro!

----------


## Windex

Grats on the progress so far mate. I am going to try making the jerky as a snack - do you have any rough macros ?

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ I still need to try making the jerky as well.

As for your current macro split, I like it alot! I just question whether overall calories are on the high side? I say this because you have the tendency to add bodyfat - i.e. the way you looked prior to this latest, very successful cut. Do you have an idea of roughly how much you were eating at that time and/or what caused you the added bodyfat at that time?

Looking forward to pics!

----------


## baseline_9

> Grats on the progress so far mate. I am going to try making the jerky as a snack - do you have any rough macros ?


not 100% sure but it i lean since you need to use the leanest cut you can find and then trim any extra fat off it




> ^ ^ I still need to try making the jerky as well.
> 
> As for your current macro split, I like it alot! I just question whether overall calories are on the high side? I say this because you have the tendency to add bodyfat - i.e. the way you looked prior to this latest, very successful cut. Do you have an idea of roughly how much you were eating at that time and/or what caused you the added bodyfat at that time?
> 
> Looking forward to pics!


Cals are high and they will come down when im off this cycle..... I will bring them down to just over mtnce...

As far as diet in the past.... I stupidly hit 5000 calories for some periods of time

Im defo not going any higher than this for now tho... I just dont wanna waste this cycle by being too carefull with counting calories and trying to keep them down... If anything i wanna do the opposite but still eat clean....

I had 2 cheat meals this weekend..

Sat

Mushroom friti's
8oz sirloin steak wih chips/fries


Sun

BBQ - 2 sausages, 16oz ribeye steak, boiled potatoes

strawberry's, raspberry's, ice cream, wipped cream


I am certainly looking to now make cheat meals better.... If there is steak on the menu I will have it.... Fries or baked potato.... sorry its gonna be the fries LOL Unless im feeling really guilty about something HAHA


Its clean eating all week now...oats, whey, chicken,flank,rice... I may even look to change my rice around here and there for sweet potato or brown rice

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ understood mate, I forgot you were on cycle and I agree 100% about not wanting to waste it by being too careful. Now isn't the time to be super meticulous - get all the gains you can out of the cycle. You know how to cut and can do so after the fact with very little to no LBM loss. 

Love the cheat meals lol, sound great! But Baseline, picking fries over potato? Has Base's account been hacked?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

> ^ ^ understood mate, I forgot you were on cycle and I agree 100% about not wanting to waste it by being too careful. Now isn't the time to be super meticulous - get all the gains you can out of the cycle. You know how to cut and can do so after the fact with very little to no LBM loss. 
> 
> Love the cheat meals lol, sound great! But Baseline, picking fries over potato? Has Base's account been hacked?


Haha when it comes to a cheat meal it has to be the fries.... Not sure what my cheat will be this weekend...... Hmmmmm

One thing I do do on the weekends is drop 20g of fat out of my diet (no peanu butter).... This goes some way to balancing out the macros.... Only a little tho LOL

I love my cheat meals... I love food, it is my other passion.. I just love cooking... I have said before I could easily give up the whole BB thing and become a big fatty who eats fresh home made food every night.... I just love BB'ing too much tho... 

Cheat meals mean a lot to me! And unless I'm competing, I think they will always be there... I just need to get out of the habit of starter main and desert...

----------


## Bigd89

Pics pics pics!!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Pics pics pics!!!!


I will get some at some point lol

----------


## Standby

Pics pics pics!!!!

----------


## Twist

Pics pics pics!!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Pics pics pics!!!!





> Pics pics pics!!!!


Are you guys horny or something?

The next time I train with my usuall training partner I will get pics

----------


## Twist

I'm subscribed to this thread so I can watch you transform. Cooking is great but midway through a cycle I expect pics lol. You made sick progress last time, I wanna see where you are at. You didn't think this got to 15 pages cuz everyone wants to know your cooking secrets did you?

----------


## baseline_9

Here are a few crap pics just to keep you guys happy for 5mins LOL






And here is my lunch..... (2-3 meals, 800g SP, 24oz chicken breast)

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm subscribed to this thread so I can watch you transform. Cooking is great but midway through a cycle I expect pics lol. You made sick progress last time, I wanna see where you are at. You didn't think this got to 15 pages cuz everyone wants to know your cooking secrets did you?



Haha

Appreciate it bro...

I will hopefully get a full set of pics soon!

----------


## Twist

How do you cook those sweet potatoes? Do they reheat well?
Looking solid bro. yeah bf came up a little. Gonna try and keep it around there or do a more traditional bulk cut? Also I think you are holding some water so you will look better off or if you shed some of that water. Great shoulders for sure bro.

----------


## baseline_9

My plan is to eat clean all week, lots of good food, kill the training sessions, add a little cardio here and there.... If I gain some BF then oh well, I'm still growing and have lots to grow yet so adding a little BF is not a huge deal to me TBH...

I need to get some better pics TBH in full lighting for an accurate look at me...

I just chop I up like that and throw it into a tupaware tub on a scale... Weigh out 800g and then put the lid on and microwave for 8-10 mins while I'm eating my breakfast....

I eat my meals in the day cold bro but it would be ok re-heated I would think, although u could just do it fresh if u have a microwave to reheat it anyway.

Just add salt and pepper...


SP mixed with tuna and caramelised onions is a great combo....

----------


## baseline_9

28.06.11 - about 190lbs in morning dry

Pics in evening

----------


## Standby

nice man, looking thicker.

pm incoming

----------


## Bigd89

How tall are you? Your looking thick for sure!

----------


## baseline_9

> How tall are you? Your looking thick for sure!


5'7"

BG is the same height as me but 20+ LB's heavier.... I hope to one day look as thick as BG

----------


## Standby

> 5'7"
> 
> BG is the same height as me but 20+ LB's heavier.... I hope to one day look as thick as BG


yea BG is definitely a physique i admirer

----------


## Twist

Sick looking bro. Anything you are trying to bring up? No critique from me, I think you look great and are coming along very nicely. Just wondering if you have any physique goals other than to get bigger.

----------


## baseline_9

> Sick looking bro. Anything you are trying to bring up? No critique from me, I think you look great and are coming along very nicely. Just wondering if you have any physique goals other than to get bigger.


Chest was/ is a weak point... It seems to have responded well to extra poundage in the flat bench at 5-8 reps... Actually did a single at 130kg last night and had a very close miss at 140kg... Literally just a touch at a weakpoint half way up.

Overall size is my main focus, not thinking too much about weak points ATM... Just size size size for now...

My training intensity does not differ related to how good/ bad a bodypart is... It's 110% on everything...

I could list what I think to be weakpoints but there is no point as I would probably go through my whole body LOL... Sure there are lagging parts, traps a little, back thickness, legs IMO but it's just about smashing everything for now..


Thanks for your support twist, it is appreciated

----------


## Twist

I hear you man. Looking great bro.

----------


## mperk

Bro
You made some amazing progress in 6 months! Nice work. Pics show a lot more thickness and mass, but moreover much more muscle development. 
Props dude!

----------


## baseline_9

> I hear you man. Looking great bro.





> Bro
> You made some amazing progress in 6 months! Nice work. Pics show a lot more thickness and mass, but moreover much more muscle development. 
> Props dude!


Thanks guys...

You have got the ball rolling for me to try and keep this log updated....

Maybe get some videos of my back training session on Thursday.... Some DL videos maybe... I need to do some anyway to check my form.

----------


## baseline_9

For reference

Pic on left 04.01.11
Pic on right 02.04.11
Pic below 28.06.11

My weight is similar in the first and last pic...

----------


## RaginCajun

damn base, your body has definitely changed in 4 months, especially from where it was in feb. always enjoy your posts and your hard work. and, i am still enjoying that asian dressing. still wanting to try the jerky recipe, i have some venison that i want to do it with.

----------


## baseline_9

> damn base, your body has definitely changed in 4 months, especially from where it was in feb. always enjoy your posts and your hard work. and, i am still enjoying that asian dressing. still wanting to try the jerky recipe, i have some venison that i want to do it with.


venison would be great, nice and lean

thanks for the support m8

----------


## baseline_9

> damn base, your body has definitely changed in 4 months, especially from where it was in feb. always enjoy your posts and your hard work. and, i am still enjoying that asian dressing. still wanting to try the jerky recipe, i have some venison that i want to do it with.


venison would be great, nice and lean

thanks for the support m8

----------


## Twist

> For reference
> 
> Pic on left 04.01.11
> Pic on right 02.04.11
> Pic below 28.06.11
> 
> My weight is similar in the first and last pic...


Damn, this really highlights your progress bro. Amazing

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sweet........mouth.......lips.......had to say it!

----------


## baseline_9

> Damn, this really highlights your progress bro. Amazing


Thanks Twist, thats why its such a good idea to keep pics in a folder




> Sweet........mouth.......lips.......had to say it!


Cheeky

----------


## mperk

Nice comparison buddy. I was amazed when I looked back on your first page! You are really taking advantage of your age ability to grow and develop with hard work and careful diet. Good work- not many guys can pull that off- too tempted by booze and brownies to achieve those results. Shoulders and traps are sick,bro, work on that incline press.

----------


## baseline_9

Had a mid week cheat meal last night... Went out for a Nandos with the GF

3 chicken breasts skin on (small maybe 4oz each)
Spicy rice (maybe 0.75 cup when cooked)
1 corn on cob
Mixed spicy nuts (maybe half a cup and I ate most of them)

Not a bad cheat meal... Got good quality in each macro department... Some sat fat from the skin but other than that a clean but high calorie meal... The nuts push the fat up big time... No big deal tho! 

Nandos is great because you can treat it as a cheat meal because it tastes so good but really your eating clean food (except fat in skin), with no crap in it at all... 

If any on u guys decide to come for a trip over to the UK, remember to hit me up and we will go for a feast at Nandos LOL

----------


## baseline_9

Today is back day for me....

Currently following a kind of HIT routine that is influenced greatly by Dorian Yates...

My back routine tonight will go as follows...

Pull over machine

3 warm up sets (really focus on full contraction and squeeze the lats hard untill they almost cramp)
1 set to failure with a few half reps (keeping form the same as warm ups, good contraction, chest up, shoulders back and down)
1 set to and beyond failure with forced reps, negatives and finally a drop set


Hammer strength low row machine (underhand grip)

1 warm up set (again good contractions and slow negatives)
1 set to failure
1 set to and beyond failure


Parallel grip pull down (close)

2 sets to failure


Deadlift

3 warm up sets
3 sets to failure


Hyper extensions

1 set to failure

----------


## cue_artist

Great progress buddy . Keep up the good work

----------


## -KJ-

Great Job base... keep it up! Hope to get back to training soon myself!

----------


## baseline_9

> Great progress buddy . Keep up the good work





> Great Job base... keep it up! Hope to get back to training soon myself!


Thanks guys

----------


## gbrice75

Damn dude, SICK progress. Posting those 3 pics together REALLY shows it, as Twist pointed out. I've said this before, but i'd kill for your width up top. Great shoulders for sure. You have what my physique lacks most, as I feel like my hips and shoulders are nearly the same width = just plain weird looking. 

I'm really feeling like shit now... we're both 190lbs, but you have a good 10lbs more muscle on you, and I have a good 10lbs more fat on me. Oh, and i'm 5'11. WTF!! 

Anyway, this is about you, not me. True inspiration bro. Thank God i've been absolutely perfect on my diet for almost 2 weeks now; I can't allow you to leave me behind like this!

PS - I agree about BG's physique. For me, he has the perfect look - it's exactly what i'm going for.

----------


## baseline_9

> Damn dude, SICK progress. Posting those 3 pics together REALLY shows it, as Twist pointed out. I've said this before, but i'd kill for your width up top. Great shoulders for sure. You have what my physique lacks most, as I feel like my hips and shoulders are nearly the same width = just plain weird looking. 
> 
> I'm really feeling like shit now... we're both 190lbs, but you have a good 10lbs more muscle on you, and I have a good 10lbs more fat on me. Oh, and i'm 5'11. WTF!! 
> 
> Anyway, this is about you, not me. True inspiration bro. Thank God i've been absolutely perfect on my diet for almost 2 weeks now; I can't allow you to leave me behind like this!
> 
> PS - I agree about BG's physique. For me, he has the perfect look - it's exactly what i'm going for.


Thanks for you kind words GB. It does mean a lot from all you guys, helps to keep me on track

But don't beat yourself down so much man, good for u sticking to the diet for 2 weeks... Just keep doing what your doing...

One thing I will say is that if anything is missing for you it would be some AAS'. Although people stay they will not help you cut that is false...

If you can stop your body losing muscle while dieting, that is a positive

If you can build muscle while dieting, that is brilliant

I saw guys that did a 12 weeks diet at the same time as me... They were prepping for may shows and all of them got leaner than me in less time.... I was 100%, doing more cardio as well... The difference was they were running 500mg of test, 500mg of tren , and 500mg of primo a week with GH, Clen and T3.....


Just go for it man when you can....

----------


## Windex

Bloody hell you look almost identical to a trainer at my gym. Same hat too.

----------


## baseline_9

> Bloody hell you look almost identical to a trainer at my gym. Same hat too.


I promise you it is not me LOL

I have not been to Canada for about 8 years

----------


## baseline_9

So I did a HIIT session on Sunday and it was intense and just amazing!

Hopefully I am going to get a video the next time we do it (maybe wednesday or sunday) so I can show u guys what we are doing...


Sprints while dragging a 20kg Plate

What you will need...

Weight Training belt (large so it is not tight)
10 meter chain
Carabiana Clip
20kg Plate


Put the chain through the whole in the plate, link both ends of the chain together with the carabina clip and link that to the buckle on your belt

Set up a 50 Meter Sprint (on grass) using a few cones or whatever...



HIIT session

Warm up with light jog and a few 75% effort sprints

8 x 50m Sprint forwards - Turn - 50m Backwards

Rest period was around 3-4 mins.


This session was the most intense thing I have ever done, Period!

On the return while going backwards your quads are so pumped it is amazing. I could not believe the feeling in my quads!


You guys have gotta try this.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn bro loving that workout! i like doing things that are 'out' of the box so to speak. i may have to try this one morning! we use to do something similar to this in high school for football.

----------


## baseline_9

> damn bro loving that workout! i like doing things that are 'out' of the box so to speak. i may have to try this one morning! we use to do something similar to this in high school for football.


Do it!

You will probably wanna puke and die but it is a great workout...

I think this may now become the standard test for me when someone wants to come and train with me....

Blast them on the sprints and if i get a txt the next day wanting more then u know ur onto a winner!

----------


## baseline_9

Was considering buying a sled like this but TBH if ur doing it on grass there really is no need!

----------


## baseline_9

Had a great Chest Biceps and Calves session just!

Flat DB Press - 3 working sets (best set 50kg DB's for 8 reps 110 lbs)
Incline Hammer Press - 3 working sets

Side Laterals - 3 sets to failure - 1 big drop set

Standing Calf Raise - 3 working sets (last set finished with jumping using calves only and then body weight raises)
Seated Raise - 3 working sets

Tricep Push Downs - 3 Working sets (all with a 50% drop set)
Hammer Strength Extension Machine - 3 working sets


I threw some side delt work int here today because I train delts on friday and I am recovering so quickly ATM. So quickly i could hit each bodypart twice a week at full intensity...

----------


## Twist

> Had a great Chest Biceps and Calves session just!
> 
> Flat DB Press - 3 working sets (best set 50kg DB's for 8 reps 110 lbs)
> Incline Hammer Press - 3 working sets
> 
> Side Laterals - 3 sets to failure - 1 big drop set
> 
> Standing Calf Raise - 3 working sets (last set finished with jumping using calves only and then body weight raises)
> Seated Raise - 3 working sets
> ...


 You must be taking something good!

----------


## baseline_9

> You must be taking something good!


Yes sir  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

My lunch for today

24oz chicken breast
300g WM pasta
200g Green Beans

35g nuts

Will eat this over two or three sittings

----------


## baseline_9

Few quick pics from this morning... Taken on my iPod so not great...








I am now entering the 10th week of my cycle

----------


## baseline_9

My new favorie toy....

This rice cooker cots me £16....bargain.

Got It because I hate cooking brown rice, but with this this it's easy and quick.

Just put one part rice to 3 parts water (for brown rice) turn it on and it will turn onto keep warm when done...

This is my second one, the first was huge and I use it for cooking at parties, but this one is perfect for a few meals.



And this is my spicy tomato brow basmati rice



Rice, tomato ketchup, dried chilli, garlic... Easy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You keep transforming right before us......and I still say a cook book is on the way......

----------


## oscarjones

Give me all your recipes!

----------


## baseline_9

> You keep transforming right before us......and I still say a cook book is on the way......





> Give me all your recipes!



I may have to put a thread together at some time

----------


## Twist

Good stuff here bro. How much size you gonna add before you cut again?

----------


## baseline_9

> Good stuff here bro. How much size you gonna add before you cut again?


Not officially going to cut any time soon... Im not too fussed about looking a bit soft for now...

I will however be doing a prime before my next cycle, whenever that will be.

I wanna focus and get some size on my frame before I worry too much about staying lean. I think bouncing forwards and backwards will end up getting me nowhere. I know I have lots of room to grow and TBH would rather fill out a bit more before I decide to cut down.

I would love to stick with a plan of growing for 18 months and see how much size I can actually put on my frame with the help of some heavy AAS cycles. But I think I will get distracted if my BF gets too high. I plan to add some more cardio after this 10th week as I am dropping a compound and think it will help me to stop from gaining too much fat.


Im happy with how strong I am, im happy with the weight increase even tho I have gained some fat. Im looking to make big changes over the next 2 years and think staying lean and gaining slowly, being scared of adding BF will slow me down.

Whats your thoughts?

----------


## Twist

> Not officially going to cut any time soon... Im not too fussed about looking a bit soft for now...
> 
> I will however be doing a prime before my next cycle, whenever that will be.
> 
> I wanna focus and get some size on my frame before I worry too much about staying lean. I think bouncing forwards and backwards will end up getting me nowhere. I know I have lots of room to grow and TBH would rather fill out a bit more before I decide to cut down.
> 
> I would love to stick with a plan of growing for 18 months and see how much size I can actually put on my frame with the help of some heavy AAS cycles. But I think I will get distracted if my BF gets too high. I plan to add some more cardio after this 10th week as I am dropping a compound and think it will help me to stop from gaining too much fat.
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on your aas regimen really. With a constant cruise blast for a year or two I think your plan would work fine. However if you come off in between I see possible issues. The main one being that once you have a higher bf your body tends to gain fat over muscle with any sort of calorie surplus. So overeating during pct could still result in muscle loss but add to fat gain. If you are lean going into pct then adding some fat will not be a problem. The other issue with pct is that I have seen (almost) everybody lose muscle during pct but I have yet to see someone lose fat. This means that putting on fat during cycles can be bad because it will just compound during pct, unlike muscle which will disappear. There are, of course, many guys who just bulk straight and never worry about fat until its time to cut it off and you could definitely do that. I just think that the guys who stay relatively lean do better when it comes time to cut because there body is used to having a low bf and doesn't have to make the switch. 
The other thing that you could do would be to bridge in between cycles with some gh and with a heavy pct. With some gh I can definitely see you keeping much more of your muscle mass and overeating will not be a problem. 

With (what appears to be) your long term plans, I think growing for 2 years is a good idea and the yoyo of trying to stay lean will be counterproductive. I just would caution about getting too high in bf because your body does things that I can't really explain too well (prioritize fat gain over muscle but idk why) and also leads to a misleading perception of how much lbm you have. The less time spent cutting the better imo. I would also not go too heavy with the aas out the gate or you will burn out early and end up maxing out in a year. I wouldn't even add gh yet; only about 1-3ius during pct and until bloodwork shows everything is normal then stop. 

You know much more than me about aas though but these are just my thoughts on the human body. So tell me if I am off base anywhere.

----------


## baseline_9

I agree with all you have said twist...

Unfortunately I cannot justify paying for GH ATM

Calories are certainly going to have to drop during my off time and I agree and understand the whole process where the body partitions calories dependent on your physical condition.

I think the way forward for me may be to throw in mini cut/primes here and there...'I actually think if anything they simply help to springboard you past a plateau anyway and hopefully at the same time drop a little BF and keep it under controll.

I have seen guys at the gym who I thought were fat be that way for years, then diet down and in 12 weeks come in ripped for a BB show. Interesting 

As for the AAS and dosage, you would be shocked at what people actually do in comparison to what they advise.

Thx for ur input, always great to have your opinion and im sure I will take something away from this.

----------


## Twist

I'll be following your transformation bro. I'm always tuned in here and I'm sure I'll be hitting you up for some cycle advice soon. I've put together like six so far but marcus or someone always talks me out of it lol.

----------


## mperk

hey bro, nice pics - you have made huge improvements in the last few months. nohomo but you chest looks great, keep hitting it the way u are because its working. nice definition showing up on the dlets too. Twist made some good points. I think u have a good plan to grow for 2 years and then cut. as long as you stay relatively lean, yu should have no problem during pct. i did the bulk and cut thing with the bf going up and down and it was counterproductive. IMO you are better to gain as much as possible (with a lean, smart diet - no juck food) and then maintainthat for a while. i found that during the mainatence phase I still lost bf but kept the weight and size. you might want to look into peptides igf frag for a cycle of so.

good work bro - keep it up!

----------


## baseline_9

> I'll be following your transformation bro. I'm always tuned in here and I'm sure I'll be hitting you up for some cycle advice soon. I've put together like six so far but marcus or someone always talks me out of it lol.





> hey bro, nice pics - you have made huge improvements in the last few months. nohomo but you chest looks great, keep hitting it the way u are because its working. nice definition showing up on the dlets too. Twist made some good points. I think u have a good plan to grow for 2 years and then cut. as long as you stay relatively lean, yu should have no problem during pct. i did the bulk and cut thing with the bf going up and down and it was counterproductive. IMO you are better to gain as much as possible (with a lean, smart diet - no juck food) and then maintainthat for a while. i found that during the mainatence phase I still lost bf but kept the weight and size. you might want to look into peptides igf frag for a cycle of so.
> 
> good work bro - keep it up!


Thanks guys

Yeh peps are in the back of my mind TBH.... Considering having a dabble some time soon.

IMO during PCT is a good time to introduce peps such as GH of IGF-1 to help you maintain size and possibly lean out a little.

I just can justify the money. Im not poor but to run HGH at a decent dose for a decent period i would seriously have to change my life, which I do not want to do

----------


## l2elapse

good work, what training method have you been using? or did i miss that

----------


## mperk

hey i forgot to ask - how do you take pics with your iphone with out holding it? u have a timer app?

----------


## baseline_9

> good work, what training method have you been using? or did i miss that





> hey i forgot to ask - how do you take pics with your iphone with out holding it? u have a timer app?


training method is pretty much a HIT style routine but with a little more volume than a full on HIT/DC routine...

It does depend on the bodypart and I actually like to train different body parts if different ways

Following a 4'day split training each muslce group once per week with a few exceptions (do extra medial delts on chest day, do some extra back on a Sunday (pullups))



And as for the pics I get my GF or someone else to take them.... Simple LOl

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Bump for an update.

And I need some cooking tips. LOL.

Picked up a whole beef tenderloin today, planning on cutting it into 2" steaks and grilling them on a charcoal Weber. Super high heat to seer the meat at first and then I'll choke the air flow off to slow cook it until done.

I have a bunch of marinades that I use on my lean cuts that I eat during the week but I don't want to cover up the flavor of this meat - I just want to enhance it. Any ideas on rubs or other to really bring out the flavor? Extra fat or cals doesn't really matter as I'll just be eating it as a cheat meal once a week on weekends.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ I've been living off of pot roast lately... using a lean-ish top sirloin most of the time. Add some potatoes, small amount of carrots and onions, beef stock, salt, pepper, and garlic rubbed into the meat. Cook in the crock pot for 8 hours and BAM!!!

----------


## baseline_9

Update.... 

12'weeks into a 15 week cycle... 

Currently about 200 lbs...

Goals are to keep growing until 2013 where I may do a show in September...

So between now and then it's lots of food, lots of gear and a few min cuts/primes...

Going to try and keep body fat in check as much as possible but will allow the extra calories intot he diet to grow and be strong...


As for your beef fillet....

Marinade in oil fresh Rosemary, garlic, and pepper for a few hours....

Add salt just b4 it goes on the BBQ

2 inch fillets your looking at 4 mins per side if you can get your BBQ seriously hot for a nice medium rare!

Push all the coals up to one end and cook there... Super hot untill they are done! This is what creates the flavour.... Baste with butter surfing cooking...

Cook for 2 mins and turn 90 degrees cook for anothe 2 mins... Flip and repeat...

Gd luck!

----------


## SlimmerMe

"Baste with Base"

......a potential book title......

----------


## baseline_9

> "Baste with Base"
> 
> ......a potential book title......


HAHA slim....

Your convinced arnt ya'

 :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Update.... 
> 
> 12'weeks into a 15 week cycle... 
> 
> Currently about 200 lbs...
> 
> Goals are to keep growing until 2013 where I may do a show in September...
> 
> So between now and then it's lots of food, lots of gear and a few min cuts/primes...
> ...



Will be interesting to see your progression over the long term. Keep it up and good luck - I'll follow this for sure.

The filet was phenomenal, melted in my mouth. Thanks man.

----------


## Twist

I've been trying not to look at this thread because I was gonna wait a couple months then look for pics but I can't help it lol.

----------


## baseline_9

I will see if I can get some pics this week...

I don't have a set training partner ATM so may not be able to get any. It's hit and miss

I can tell you hat my most improvements have been in the delt area... At least that is what I see.

BF has gone up slightly but I think some bloat is effecting that look as well...

I look fairly lean some mornings when I wake up

The plan is to get off this cycle and do my PCT, get BW 6 weeks after and do a 4ish week prime to get me ready for my next cycle.

----------


## Twist

looking forward to pics/next cycle and following your prime.

I might even prime at the same time as you for a cycle but that's only if my stomach gets worked out.

----------


## RaginCajun

baseline, can't wait to see where this thread goes. glad to see that you are competing in two years, you definitely have the mind set to do so and the work ethic. keep it up and continue to post recipes!

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks for the support... Both of you.

I am excited as well

The competition is a long term goal... And it will only go ahead if I'm happy to do so...

I need to sit down and set out a long term plan for the next 24 months


I think I'm going to do some kind of blast and cruse with my training mainly revolving around intensity.

Now that I am settled into this 'HIT/Yates' style routine I am going to begin logging all of my lifts in a note book and will be aiming to make progression each week... Going into PCT this is going to be hard/ impossible but better to try and fail than accept failure without even trying...

Last shot 2moro.... Dbol will be back in for the final 2 weeks then 6 weeks of PCT

----------


## gbrice75

Looking forward to pics as well! Keep it up big fella, sounds like we have a beast in the making!

----------


## baseline_9

> Looking forward to pics as well! Keep it up big fella, sounds like we have a beast in the making!


Haha duno about that m8.... Maybe just maybe... I still don't think I have the genetics for it tho... I think I gain weight quickly but the fat comes as well even if I'm really strict... Then I hit a wall with the weight gain and then if I push cals up even higher I begin to gain BF....

At the min im eating about 3500/4000 cals per day but weight gain is almost dead.... this is a learning curve for me tho...'I'm learning how my body responds to AAS' and I realise that even on a long ester my gains slow at about week 9/10.

I honestly think the answer is a Blast cruse type of training/AAS' regime


Maybe I can blast and cruse my way to where Marcus is  :Smilie:  now that would be nice LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> Haha duno about that m8.... Maybe just maybe... I still don't think I have the genetics for it tho... I think I gain weight quickly but the fat comes as well even if I'm really strict... Then I hit a wall with the weight gain and then if I push cals up even higher I begin to gain BF....
> 
> At the min im eating about 3500/4000 cals per day but weight gain is almost dead.... this is a learning curve for me tho...'I'm learning how my body responds to AAS' and I realise that even on a long ester my gains slow at about week 9/10.
> 
> I honestly think the answer is a Blast cruse type of training/AAS' regime
> 
> 
> *Maybe I can blast and cruse my way to where Marcus is  now that would be nice LOL*


Why would you want to be senile?  :Wink/Grin: 

Seriously though, this game is a learning curve for 99% of people in it, including many pro's. We're always trying new things, seeing how or body responds to this stimuli or that type of food or what have you. When you find something that works, stick with it until it stops working IMO!

With any luck I may be joining you on cycle pretty soon.

----------


## Twist

> Haha duno about that m8.... Maybe just maybe... I still don't think I have the genetics for it tho... I think I gain weight quickly but the fat comes as well even if I'm really strict... Then I hit a wall with the weight gain and then if I push cals up even higher I begin to gain BF....
> 
> At the min im eating about 3500/4000 cals per day but weight gain is almost dead.... this is a learning curve for me tho...'I'm learning how my body responds to AAS' and I realise that even on a long ester my gains slow at about week 9/10.
> 
> I honestly think the answer is a Blast cruse type of training/AAS' regime
> 
> 
> Maybe I can blast and cruse my way to where Marcus is  now that would be nice LOL


What weight are you stuck at?

----------


## baseline_9

Can seem to break the 200 lbs Mark while on cycle.... I think I just have to bite the bullet and eat more carbs

I weighed myself thismorning (day after lower carb day) and since I have dropped out a compound disappointingly my weight is down about 8 lbs.... Down to about 191/192


Going to start watching the scale a bit more from now on

----------


## Twist

That's a big drop for not even coming off yet isn't it? Must have been holding a lot of water? DOubt you dropped muscle in that amount of time while still on. Yeah bro if you are low carbing it and only on test gains will be a minimum. Next cycle you will probably break it.


Maybe if you are at a sticking point, have you tried cycling off the hit type training? maybe its time for a change there?

----------


## gbrice75

Bump!

----------


## Twist

Pics?

----------


## baseline_9

> Bump!





> Pics?


If i get the chance this week I will get some

Obviously as im a week into my PCT I 'Feel' like in getting smaller LOL Not a great feeling TBH


But still making progress the gym which is good

----------


## baseline_9

One thing I have learnt is that after about 6-7 weeks my progression slows down (while on AAS)....

This makes sense TBH, the body cannot continue to progress without 'deloads' or breaks...

I have decided that from now on i will be keeping my AAS' cycles shorter and will see how I go (6-8 weeks), even with longer esters... I will simply run higher dosages.



The plan going forward it to continue gaining weight throughout PCT (6 weeks total), then at some point do a prime for another cycle

----------


## gbrice75

Base - I don't feel like going all the way back - what cycle did you just finish? Can you lay it out in detail - i.e. pinning frequency, any ancillaries, PCT, etc. Thx!

----------


## Twist

Hate that feeling of getting smaller. Right there with you bro.

----------


## gbrice75

> Hate that feeling of getting smaller. Right there with you bro.


Dude, i'll be having that feeling ON cycle!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Dude, i'll be having that feeling ON cycle!


I think you're gonna end up being proved wrong with the getting smaller statement.  :Smilie:  We shall see......

----------


## gbrice75

> I think you're gonna end up being proved wrong with the getting smaller statement.  We shall see......


It'd be nice if you were right!!! Keep in mind it's strictly a cutting cycle though.

----------


## baseline_9

> Base - I don't feel like going all the way back - what cycle did you just finish? Can you lay it out in detail - i.e. pinning frequency, any ancillaries, PCT, etc. Thx!


Its not in here bro...

YGPM

----------


## gbrice75

> Its not in here bro...
> 
> YGPM


Whoops, didn't realize that mate! 

Thx, will check it out now.

----------


## Bigd89

Bump. How's everything goin base?

----------


## spoonta66

Tag...

----------


## baseline_9

Things are good...

I have been gaining weight over the past 6ish months and my bodyfat has gone from 10% to 14%....

I plan to start an Intermittent Fasting diet soon (hopefully next week if I get my bathroom done this weekend) with the main goal being to hit 10% BF...

I will be using gear this time around and may continue to diet after I hit 10% but it just depends on how I look/feel... I would love to get down to 7-8% BF but that is a lot harder than 10 so let's see how I feel when I hit 10...

----------


## gbrice75

Watching closely. This should be an exciting round 2!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good luck Base with your fine tuning and keep remembering your motto.....

----------


## baseline_9

> Watching closely. This should be an exciting round 2!


Yeh im excited about trying this IF more than anything else.... It is like an experiment but from what I have read it works and it works well...





> Good luck Base with your fine tuning and keep remembering your motto.....


Defo wont.... Im gona be sharper this time round as well.... No real cheat meals like i was doing before....

I bet that I was eating a 2000 cal surplus on my binge meals in my last cut and I think that may have slowed me down a fair bit...

No cheats this time round... from 14% to 10% in 10 weeks... IMO a good but hard goal. Something to aim for tho

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yeh im excited about trying this IF more than anything else.... It is like an experiment but from what I have read it works and it works well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defo wont*.... Im gona be sharper this time round as well.... No real cheat meals like i was doing before....
> 
> I bet that I was eating a 2000 cal surplus on my binge meals in my last cut and I think that may have slowed me down a fair bit...
> 
> No cheats this time round... from 14% to 10% in 10 weeks... IMO a good but hard goal. Something to aim for tho


what? confused....

and you know better than anyone this is all about getting it JUST RIGHT!

----------


## baseline_9

And thanks for the support guys and girls.... 

I may start a new thread as soon as this diet begins and log all meal and training like slim does... I like that format

----------


## baseline_9

> what? confused....
> 
> and you know better than anyone this is all about getting it JUST RIGHT!


Im a spanner, read ur post as ''dont forget ur motto'' LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

> And thanks for the support guys and girls.... 
> 
> I may *start a new thread* as soon as this diet begins and log all meal and training *like slim does... I like that format*


hey! Love hearing this....




> Im a spanner, read ur post as ''dont forget ur motto'' LOL


Got cha~

----------


## RaginCajun

looking forward to your new log. i always come back to this one when i need to read about someone with great discipline. i thought u were still on vacation!

----------


## baseline_9

> looking forward to your new log. i always come back to this one when i need to read about someone with great discipline. *i thought u were still on vacation*!


I look like ive been on about 4 LOL

And if you think that the last diet i did was strict then u wait for this this one...

----------


## c-Z

Looking good bro. Definitely improvement for sure!!! About same weight as me but damn you look way thicker. Good job mate

----------


## tbody66

Pics look good, keep it up, get it current, start a new thread if you feel the need or just keep us posted right here.

----------


## human project

Good luck with your competition base Im currently trainning for one as well and will follow your log. Im going to give those pancakes a try tomorrow they look good.

----------

